# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»

## Moon

Արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է, ինչ Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը նոր ծրագիր է հեռարձակում՝ "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ". Ծրագրի վրա աշխատում է բավականին մեծ թիմ, կասեի հաջողված թիմ, որոնց շատ սիրում եմ ու գնահատում աշխատանքը։ :Hands Up: 
Կուզենայի լսել ձեր կարծիքը ծրագրի մասին։ Դիտու՞մ եք, թե՞ ոչ։ Հավանու՞մ եք։

Հ.Գ. Անձամբ ես ամեն անգամ մեծ հաճույք եմ ստանում դիտելիս, ընտրում են հետաքրքիր թեմաներ ու ամենակարևորը մասնագիտական աշխատանքը փայլուն է։ Դե Ալեքսանյանի, Նարեկի ու Արտակի շկոլան ուրիշ է։ Միակ հաղորդումն է Հ1-ի եթերում, որ հավանում եմ։ :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Օրինակ այսօր ոտնձգությունների ենթարկված լրագրողների մասին էր, և սկանդալ առաջացրած 3 վիդեոների մասին։
Հավանեցի Գագիկ Շամշյանի հատվածը հատկապես։ Իսկ մյուս նյութի մեջ ինձ ամենից շատ հետաքրքրում էր Սոս Պետրոսյանի սկանդալը։ Ես այդ կադրերը չէի տեսել, ինձ պատմել էին տեղի ունեցածի մասին, որին չէի հավատում այդքան էլ, քանի որ անձամբ ճանաչում եմ նրան։ Բայց ինչ կայֆ դոկումենտալ կադրեր են։ Երանի էն լրագրողին, որ այդ պահին հարցազրույց էր վերցնում, ու որ հետո կարողացավ այդ ամենը եթեր տա։

----------


## nune'

Դե, անխոս Արտակը վերջնա, ինձ  դուրա գալիս իր լրագրողական ամեն մի շարժումը, խոսքւ, մի խոսքով իմիջը, բացի այդ ես ուրախ եմ, որ կա իրա նման երիտասարդ մեկը Հ մեկի -ի սերիալական միջավայրում, իսկ նոր հաղորդումն իրոք նայվողա, իհարկե առաջինւ որ տեսա մի քիչ հիասթափվեցի,  մի տեսակ կմկմում, էր, երեվի ինչ-որ բան այն չէր..բայց մնացածներն իհարկե շաատ լավն են, չնայած, երբ Ֆինլանդիա էր գնացել ու դրա մասին էր պատմում  մի քիչ գնաց դեպի Օտար ամայի ճամփեքի վրա, բայց դե ինքը լյավնա :Blush:

----------


## Rhayader

*Մոդերատորական. Վիրավորական տարրեր պարունակող գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչքան է իջել Հ1-ի մակարդակը, որ այլ հաղորդումների ֆոնի վրա «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»-ը դարձավ ինչ որ արտառոց բան:
Ես առանձնապես ուշադրություն չդարձրեցի վարողի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմին, բայց նշեմ ինձ դուր չեկած մասերը:

1. Բոլոր թեմաներին շատ թեթև անդրադարձան. եթե թեման այդքան երկրորդական է, դրա մասին կարելի է ընդհանրապես չխոսել:
2. Գովազդի ժամանակ ավելի շատ կադրեր ցույց տվեցին այդ "սկանդալային" կադրերից, քան հաղորդման ժամանակ, դեռ չեմ խոսում Ռազմիկ Ամյանի "կադրերի" մասին, որոնք "մենք ունենք, բայց Ձեզ ցույց չենք տա":
3. Լրագրողների մասին հատվածում, "Սա տարբեր դիրքերից նկարված Տաթևիկն է, որը հաճույքով նկարվում է, բայց հեչ չի սիրում, որ իրեն ցույց տան": Այստեղ նախադասության երկրորդ կեսը պետք չէր ասել:

Կարճ ասած. չեմ ասի թե անհամբեր կսպասեմ հաջորդ թողարկմանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հաղորդումը վատը չէր, բայց թիթիզությունները շատ էին:

----------


## DVG

> Ինչքան է իջել Հ1-ի մակարդակը, որ այլ հաղորդումների ֆոնի վրա «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»-ը դարձավ ինչ որ արտառոց բան:


Եկեք մակարդակներից չխոսենք, չխոսենք ընդհանրական մակարդակներից, ամեն ինչ կատարյալ էչ, թե չէ այդ դեպքում կարելի է Հայաստանի բոլոր հեռուստատեսությունները փակել: Չի կարելի հեռուստատեսությանը դատել միայն որոշակի հաղորդումների առկայության կամ բացակայության համար: Հ1-ը ունի մի շարք որակով հաղորդումներ: Եվ «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»-ը այլ հաղորդումների ֆոնի վրա արտառոց չի դառնում միայն այն պատճառով, որ կան այլ ուղությունների հաղորդաշարեր, որոնք հավասարազոր են «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»-ին  : Ցանկացած հաղորդաշար ունի որևէ կոնկրետ ուղղվածություն, որի համար էլ ինքը հավաքում է իր հեռուստալսարանը:




> 1. Բոլոր թեմաներին շատ թեթև անդրադարձան. եթե թեման այդքան երկրորդական է, դրա մասին կարելի է ընդհանրապես չխոսել:


Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ շատ դեպքերում կան այնպիսի երկրորդական երևույթներ, որոնք իրականում էլ ավելի կարևոր են, քան հիմնականները:




> 2. Գովազդի ժամանակ ավելի շատ կադրեր ցույց տվեցին այդ "սկանդալային" կադրերից, քան հաղորդման ժամանակ, դեռ չեմ խոսում Ռազմիկ Ամյանի "կադրերի" մասին, որոնք "մենք ունենք, բայց Ձեզ ցույց չենք տա":


Գոյություն ունի լրագրողական էթիկա, որի համար էլ 
"մենք ունենք, բայց Ձեզ ցույց չենք տա"-ն շատ տեղին էր: 




> 3. Լրագրողների մասին հատվածում, "Սա տարբեր դիրքերից նկարված Տաթևիկն է, որը հաճույքով նկարվում է, բայց հեչ չի սիրում, որ իրեն ցույց տան": Այստեղ նախադասության երկրորդ կեսը պետք չէր ասել:


Այս պնդմանը, ցավոք,  համաձայն եմ, նախադասության 2-րդ կեսը ասելու անհրաժեշտությաուն չկար: Թեպետ չենք կարող այս դեպքում անել որոշակի դատողություններ, քանի որ հաստատ չգիտենք` այդ կադրերը արվել էին հաղորդման պատրաստման համար, թե դրանք արխիվային էին: Եթե հաղորդման համար էին նկարահանված, ապա այդ դեպքում, նորից ասեմ, նախադասության 2-րդ կեսը ասելու անհրաժեշտությաուն չկար:

ՍԱ ԻՄ ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ ԷՐ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եկեք մակարդակներից չխոսենք, չխոսենք ընդհանրական մակարդակներից, ամեն ինչ կատարյալ էչ, թե չէ այդ դեպքում կարելի է Հայաստանի բոլոր հեռուստատեսությունները փակել: . . .  : Ցանկացած հաղորդաշար ունի որևէ կոնկրետ ուղղվածություն, որի համար էլ ինքը հավաքում է իր հեռուստալսարանը:


Մի գուցե ես ուշադիր չեմ եղել, խնդրում եմ թվարկել Հ1-ով հեռարձակվող մի քանի "մակարդակով" հաղորդում: Փորձեմ ավելի օբյեկտիվ դիտել:




> Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ շատ դեպքերում կան այնպիսի երկրորդական երևույթներ, որոնք իրականում էլ ավելի կարևոր են, քան հիմնականները:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց նման կարևոր երկրորդական երևույթների մասին էլ կարելի է 3 րոպեից ավել խոսել և զարգացնել թեման:





> Գոյություն ունի լրագրողական էթիկա, որի համար էլ 
> "մենք ունենք, բայց Ձեզ ցույց չենք տա"-ն շատ տեղին էր:


Այս հարցում թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել:
1. Եթե կադրերը ցույց չեն տալու, որովհետև "ամոթ է", ուրեմն այդ մասին խոսելն էլ ավելորդ էր: Քանի մարդ, որ տեղյակ չէր այդ կադրերից, հիմա կփորձի հայթայթել դրանք: "Ամոթալի" կադրերի համար լավ գովազդ արեցին:
2. Նույն էթիկան պետք է նրանց թույլ չտար ցուցադրել Արամ Աբրահամյանի "նկարները": Իհարկե "հերոսը" արժանապատվորեն "տակից դուրս եկավ", բայց դե երկու դեպքում էլ թեման սեքսն էր, և վերաբերմունքն էլ նույնը պետք է լիներ:

----------


## Moon

> 2. Նույն էթիկան պետք է նրանց թույլ չտար ցուցադրել Արամ Աբրահամյանի "նկարները": Իհարկե "հերոսը" արժանապատվորեն "տակից դուրս եկավ", բայց դե երկու դեպքում էլ թեման սեքսն էր, և վերաբերմունքն էլ նույնը պետք է լիներ:


Ասեմ, որ ժուռնալիստական էթիկայում մի բան էլ գոյություն ունի։ Համաձայնություն, տվյալ դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ Արամ Աբրահամյանը համաձայնել է, որ այդ լուսանկարները ցուցադրեն(անգամ ասեմ, որ առանձնապես պարզ նկարներ չէին)։ Հակառակ դեպքում Արտակին կմեղադրեին անձնական կյանքի գաղտնիության իրավունքը խախտելու մեջ և էլի շատ կետերում։
Իսկ Ամյանը չի ցանկացել, որ ցուցադրվեն այդ կադրերը, կարծում եմ դրա կարիքն անգամ չկար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասեմ, որ ժուռնալիստական էթիկայում մի բան էլ գոյություն ունի։ Համաձայնություն, տվյալ դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ Արամ Աբրահամյանը համաձայնել է, որ այդ լուսանկարները ցուցադրեն(անգամ ասեմ, որ առանձնապես պարզ նկարներ չէին)։ Հակառակ դեպքում Արտակին կմեղադրեին անձնական կյանքի գաղտնիության իրավունքը խախտելու մեջ և էլի շատ կետերում։
> Իսկ Ամյանը չի ցանկացել, որ ցուցադրվեն այդ կադրերը, կարծում եմ դրա կարիքն անգամ չկար։


Էդ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ ստել են՝ Ամյանի կադրերը ցույց չտալով: Թող ասվեր, որ ինքը չի ցանկացել, դրանից ոչ ոք աղմուկ չէր բարձրացնի: 
Հեռուստադիտողը մատից հոտ չի քաշում, որ իմանա, թե ում հետ են համաձայնեցրել, ում հետ՝ ոչ: Կա պարզ ճշմարտություն. Արամ Աբրահամյանի կադրերը ցույց են տվել, Ամյանինը՝ ոչ:

----------


## Moon

> Էդ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ ստել են՝ Ամյանի կադրերը ցույց չտալով: Թող ասվեր, որ ինքը չի ցանկացել, դրանից ոչ ոք աղմուկ չէր բարձրացնի: 
> Հեռուստադիտողը մատից հոտ չի քաշում, որ իմանա, թե ում հետ են համաձայնեցրել, ում հետ՝ ոչ: Կա պարզ ճշմարտություն. Արամ Աբրահամյանի կադրերը ցույց են տվել, Ամյանինը՝ ոչ:


Եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում նման մի բան լսել եմ, բայց կարող եմ հաստատ ճշտել Արտակից ինչն ինչոց էր։ հենց իմանամ, կգրեմ։

----------


## Adam

ժող, օրն ու ժամը գրեք իմանանք էլի...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ասեմ, որ ժուռնալիստական էթիկայում մի բան էլ գոյություն ունի։ Համաձայնություն, տվյալ դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ Արամ Աբրահամյանը համաձայնել է, որ այդ լուսանկարները ցուցադրեն(անգամ ասեմ, որ առանձնապես պարզ նկարներ չէին)։ Հակառակ դեպքում Արտակին կմեղադրեին անձնական կյանքի գաղտնիության իրավունքը խախտելու մեջ և էլի շատ կետերում։
> Իսկ Ամյանը չի ցանկացել, որ ցուցադրվեն այդ կադրերը, կարծում եմ դրա կարիքն անգամ չկար։


Ես երևի աննորմալ եմ, բայց եթե ես չեմ ուզում որ ամբողջ հանրապետությունը տեսնի իմ սեքսի կադրերը, ես Հ1-ով չեմ հայտարարի. - "Ժողովուրդ, շատերի բջջայինների մեջ կան իմ սեքսի կադրերը, հիմա Ձեզ ցույց չեմ տա, բայց դե դուք արդեն իմացաք դրանց գոյության մասին, ինքներդ կարող եք ճարել:"

Կամ ես եմ աննորմալ, կամ Ամյանը:

Հ.Գ. Փորձեմ այդ կադրերը գտնել YouTube-ում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես երևի աննորմալ եմ, բայց եթե ես չեմ ուզում որ ամբողջ հանրապետությունը տեսնի իմ սեքսի կադրերը, ես Հ1-ով չեմ հայտարարի. - "Ժողովուրդ, շատերի բջջայինների մեջ կան իմ սեքսի կադրերը, հիմա Ձեզ ցույց չեմ տա, բայց դե դուք արդեն իմացաք դրանց գոյության մասին, ինքներդ կարող եք ճարել:"
> 
> Կամ ես եմ աննորմալ, կամ Ամյանը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Փորձեմ այդ կադրերը գտնել YouTube-ում:


Կամ էլ պարզապես ուզում ա իր անձի շուրջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնի, որն ամենահավանակն է ինձ թվում (եթե իհարկե ճիշտ հասկացա ինչի մասին եք խոսում, որտև հաղորդումը չեմ նայել, էս թեմայից մի քանի գրառման մի քանի նախադասություն եմ կարդացել):

հ.գ. եթե դու էդ կադրերն ես գնում փնտրելու, ուրեմն հետաքրքրություն կարողացել է առաջացնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում նման մի բան լսել եմ, բայց կարող եմ հաստատ ճշտել Արտակից ինչն ինչոց էր։ հենց իմանամ, կգրեմ։


Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչն ինչոց էր: Արտակին շատ հարգում եմ: Բայց իսկապես ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչ է կատարվել կուլիսների հետևում: Ես հեռուստադիտող եմ: Կա փաստ. Արամ Աբրահամյանի կադրերը ցույց տվել են, Ռազմիկինը՝ ոչ: Վերջինիս համար էլ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի հիմնավորում են տալիս. «Ունենք, բայց ցույց չենք տա, ամոթ է, բլաբլաբլա»: Կարծում եմ, լրագրողին պետք է մտահոգի, երբ հեռուստադիտողի մոտ նման ռեակցիա է առաջանում:

Հ.Գ. Արամը հրաշալի խոսեց  :Hands Up:  Կարծում եմ՝ Շպռօտն էլ էր լավ  :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

ինքս էլ չեմ տեսել էդ թողարկումը, բայց կարծում եմ, ստեղծագործական խումբն իրոք անարդարացի էի՝ թողնելով արամ աբրահամյանի լուսանկարները, և հանելով ամյանի վիդեոն: կամ պետք է երկուսն էլ հանեին, կամ երկուսն էլ թողնեին: 

համաձայն եմ, որ ամյանը չի համաձայնել, իսկ աբրահամյանը չի առարկել, բայց հավասարակշռությունը պահպանելու համար երկուսին էլ միանման վերաբերմունք պետք է ցույց տրվեր:

----------


## Kuk

Շպռոտի կադրերն էլ էին մեղմ, ես ավելին եմ տեսել, բայց դե լավ ա, որ դա ցույց չեն տվել, պոռնո չի, բայց ընտանիքով նայելու բան էլ չի, անհարմար ա :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շպռոտի կադրերն էլ էին մեղմ, ես ավելին եմ տեսել, բայց դե լավ ա, որ դա ցույց չեն տվել, պոռնո չի, բայց ընտանիքով նայելու բան էլ չի, անհարմար ա


Դրանցից մի քանի կադր ցույց տվեցին` հատուկ նշելով, որ դրանց մեջ Շպռօտը չի:

----------


## Kuk

> Դրանցից մի քանի կադր ցույց տվեցին` հատուկ նշելով, որ դրանց մեջ Շպռօտը չի:


Հա, էդ տեսա, նայել եմ հաղորդումը, իմ ասածն ուրիշ ա :Wink:  ինչ որ մեկի գիրկն ա նստաաաաած :LOL:

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ ջան ուրախ եմ, որ քննարկումը սենց լավ ա գնում, իսկ բացի վերջին թողարկումից էլ ո՞րն եք տեսել։ Օրինակ կարծեմ նախորդ շաբաթ էր ֆուտբոլը և քաղաքականությունը։ Շատ հետաքրքիր վավ. ֆիլմ էր։ Նարեկը Նիկողոսյան ու Արտակը Ալեքսանյան միասին էին պատրաստել։ Հատկապես հավանեցի մոնտաժային խաղերը։ դե, ասեմ, որ Նարեկը հետաքրքիր ոճ ունի, որը միշտ հավանել եմ։ Այն ժամանակ, երբ հայլուրում էր ինքը, մենակ իրա նյութերն էի նայում։ 
Իսկ դու՞ք ինչ կարծիքի եք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ուրախ եմ, որ քննարկումը սենց լավ ա գնում, իսկ բացի վերջին թողարկումից էլ ո՞րն եք տեսել։ Օրինակ կարծեմ նախորդ շաբաթ էր ֆուտբոլը և քաղաքականությունը։ Շատ հետաքրքիր վավ. ֆիլմ էր։ Նարեկը Նիկողոսյան ու Արտակը Ալեքսանյան միասին էին պատրաստել։ Հատկապես հավանեցի մոնտաժային խաղերը։ դե, ասեմ, որ Նարեկը հետաքրքիր ոճ ունի, որը միշտ հավանել եմ։ Այն ժամանակ, երբ հայլուրում էր ինքը, մենակ իրա նյութերն էի նայում։
> Իսկ դու՞ք ինչ կարծիքի եք։


Նախո՞րդ շաբաթ էր, թե՞ ավելի վաղուց… Բոլոր դեպքերում, շատ ավելի թույլ էր ու անհետաքրքիր: Արդեն ծամծմված թեմայով էր, ոչ մի նոր բան չկար, դեռ մի բան էլ էդ հայտնի խաղից հետո ահագին հետո էր:

----------


## Moon

> Նախո՞րդ շաբաթ էր, թե՞ ավելի վաղուց… Բոլոր դեպքերում, շատ ավելի թույլ էր ու անհետաքրքիր: Արդեն ծամծմված թեմայով էր, ոչ մի նոր բան չկար, դեռ մի բան էլ էդ հայտնի խաղից հետո ահագին հետո էր:


Բյուր ջան ուղղակի իմաստը չես հասկացել, իրանք դա քեզ ոչ թե որպես նորություն են մատուցել, այլ որպես վավ.ֆիլմ ընդհանուր Հայաստան-Թուրքիա խաղի մասին՝ քաղաքական կոնտեկստն էլ հետը։ Ֆուտբոլ+քաղաքականություն, մի ամբողջ ընթացք։ Դա կոչվում է դոկումենտալիստիկա։ Քո ասածը դառնում ա էն, թե ասենք օրինակի համար 88թ-ի երկրաշարժի մասին որևէ ֆիլմ կամ ասենք հենց էլի ֆուտբոլի օրիանկով բերեմ աշխարհի առաջնության մասին ֆիլմ իր ամբողջ ընթացքով բանի պետք չի, քանի որ դա վաղուց ա եղել, ու արդեն ուշ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան *ուղղակի իմաստը չես հասկացել*, իրանք դա քեզ ոչ թե որպես նորություն են մատուցել, այլ որպես վավ.ֆիլմ ընդհանուր Հայաստան-Թուրքիա խաղի մասին՝ քաղաքական կոնտեկստն էլ հետը։ Ֆուտբոլ+քաղաքականություն, մի ամբողջ ընթացք։ Դա կոչվում է դոկումենտալիստիկա։ Քո ասածը դառնում ա էն, թե ասենք օրինակի համար 88թ-ի երկրաշարժի մասին որևէ ֆիլմ կամ ասենք հենց էլի ֆուտբոլի օրիանկով բերեմ աշխարհի առաջնության մասին ֆիլմ իր ամբողջ ընթացքով բանի պետք չի, քանի որ դա վաղուց ա եղել, ու արդեն ուշ ա։


Նորից. ես հեռուստադիտող եմ և պահանջում եմ, որ հաղորդումը հետաքրքիր լինի: Տվյալ դեպքում ինչքան էլ դա վավերագրական լինի, ինձ ոչ մի լրացուցիչ տեղեկատվություն չի տալիս, որևէ բան իմ կյանքում չի փոխում, հատկապես երբ այդ թեմայով ամեն ինչ վաղուց արդեն ասվել էր: Չէր նայվում էլի, հո զոռով չի:

----------


## P.S.

> Նորից. ես հեռուստադիտող եմ և պահանջում եմ, որ հաղորդումը հետաքրքիր լինի: Տվյալ դեպքում ինչքան էլ դա վավերագրական լինի, ինձ ոչ մի լրացուցիչ տեղեկատվություն չի տալիս, որևէ բան իմ կյանքում չի փոխում, հատկապես երբ այդ թեմայով ամեն ինչ վաղուց արդեն ասվել էր: Չէր նայվում էլի, հո զոռով չի:


Մեծ հաշվով, իրավացի ես: Դու հեռուստադիտող ես, ու դա քեզ չպետք է հետաքրքրի: Բայց մյուս կողմից, դժվար, միջին վիճակագրական հեռուստադիտողը էդ բալանսի բացակայությունը զգար: 

Ամեն դեպքում, իրավացի ես:

----------


## P.S.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Banadzev

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլի գրեմ էլի… Էս Երևանի մասինը… Առաջին երկուսը լավն էին, բայց էն սթրեսի մասինը շատ անհաջող էր. պետք չէր քաղաքի էս վիճակների առաջացրած սթրեսը ծայրահեղացնել: Բացի դրանից, պետք չէր դեպրեսիայի նշանները թվարկել, որովհետև շարքային հեռուստադիտողը հաստատ դա վերցնելու է իր վրա, հատկապես երբ չասվեց, որ ախտորոշել կարող է միայն համապատասխան մասնագետը:

----------


## Moon

> Էլի գրեմ էլի… Էս Երևանի մասինը… Առաջին երկուսը լավն էին, բայց էն սթրեսի մասինը շատ անհաջող էր. պետք չէր քաղաքի էս վիճակների առաջացրած սթրեսը ծայրահեղացնել: Բացի դրանից, պետք չէր դեպրեսիայի նշանները թվարկել, որովհետև շարքային հեռուստադիտողը հաստատ դա վերցնելու է իր վրա, հատկապես երբ չասվեց, որ ախտորոշել կարող է միայն համապատասխան մասնագետը:


ափսոս չեմ դիտել Բյուր ջան ու կարծիքս այս անգամ չեմ կարող հայտնել։(
Ամեն դեպքում, Արտակ Ալեքսանյանն ինձ տեղեկացրել է, որ հունվար ամսից youtube կայքում մենք կարող ենք դիտել հատուկ ռեպորտաժի ամբողջական թողարկումները։ Իսկ այս պահին մենակ անոնսներն են այնտեղ տեղադրված...

----------


## Ծով

Լավ կլինի...Թե չէ ինձ ոչ մի անգամ չի հաջողվում նայել :Sad: 
Արտակ Ալեքսանյանին հեռուստատեսություն ունենալը չէր խանգարի :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երեկ Արտակը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ նա ընդամենը Հ1-ի մի մասն է: Եթե ցույց են տալիս Լևոնին, ապա անպայման պետք է ցույց տան ի՞նչ - իհարկե հրեական դրոշ: Moon ջան, դու կարծես թե անձամբ ծանոթ ես նրա հետ: Խորհուրդ տուր նման հաղորդումներին քաղաքական երանգ չտալ, շատ մարդկանց աչքից ընկավ:

----------


## Kuk

> Երեկ Արտակը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ նա ընդամենը Հ1-ի մի մասն է: Եթե ցույց են տալիս Լևոնին, ապա անպայման պետք է ցույց տան ի՞նչ - իհարկե հրեական դրոշ: Moon ջան, դու կարծես թե անձամբ ծանոթ ես նրա հետ: Խորհուրդ տուր նման հաղորդումներին քաղաքական երանգ չտալ, շատ մարդկանց աչքից ընկավ:


Դրա կրկնությունը ե՞րբ ա, տեղյակ ե՞ք:

----------


## P.S.

> Երեկ Արտակը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ նա ընդամենը Հ1-ի մի մասն է: Եթե ցույց են տալիս Լևոնին, ապա անպայման պետք է ցույց տան ի՞նչ - իհարկե հրեական դրոշ: Moon ջան, դու կարծես թե անձամբ ծանոթ ես նրա հետ: Խորհուրդ տուր նման հաղորդումներին քաղաքական երանգ չտալ, շատ մարդկանց աչքից ընկավ:


Կարծում եմ անարդար եք: Այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նախ` 
առաջին` կադրը հայտնվել է երեք վայրկյան
երկրորդ` ցույց են տվել ոչ թե հայտնի կադրը, այլ ընդամենը մի ակնկթարթ որպես հանրահավաքային խրոնիկա
երրորդ` հաղորդումը Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի, տարվա տասը ամենաազդեցիկ մարդկանց մեջ լինելու մասին էր, այսինքն, այդտեղ որևէ միտում չկար "փչացնելու" կամ "հեղինակազրկելու" ԼՏՊ-ին
չորրորդ` ես հասկանում եմ, որ Հանրայինին վստահելու որևէ առիթ չունենք: Բայց պետք չէ պիտակավորել մարդկանց, շատ հեշտ է ասել, էս մի լրագրողն էլ է սենց ու քաշվել մի կողմ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարծում եմ անարդար եք: Այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նախ` 
> առաջին` կադրը հայտնվել է երեք վայրկյան
> երկրորդ` ցույց են տվել *ոչ թե հայտնի կադրը*, այլ ընդամենը մի ակնկթարթ որպես հանրահավաքային խրոնիկա
> երրորդ` հաղորդումը Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի, տարվա տասը ամենաազդեցիկ մարդկանց մեջ լինելու մասին էր, այսինքն, այդտեղ որևէ միտում չկար "փչացնելու" կամ "հեղինակազրկելու" ԼՏՊ-ին
> չորրորդ` ես հասկանում եմ, որ Հանրայինին վստահելու որևէ առիթ չունենք: Բայց պետք չէ պիտակավորել մարդկանց, շատ հեշտ է ասել, էս մի լրագրողն էլ է սենց ու քաշվել մի կողմ...


ԼՏՊ-ի վերջին 1 տարվա գործունեության ընթացքում ընդամենը 3 վայրկյանանոց *հայտնի* կադրում է երևացել հրեական դրոշ: Հավատալ, թե այդ դրոշը պատահաբար էր հայտնվել տեսանյութում միամտություն կլիներ: Լրագրողը եթե պիտակը կպցրած ելույթ չունենա, օդից պիտակ չեն ստեղծի:

----------

Chuk (03.01.2009), Kuk (03.01.2009), murmushka (03.01.2009), Nareco (10.01.2009), Ծով (03.01.2009)

----------


## Ծով

> Կարծում եմ անարդար եք: Այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նախ` 
> առաջին` կադրը հայտնվել է երեք վայրկյան
> երկրորդ` ցույց են տվել ոչ թե հայտնի կադրը, այլ ընդամենը մի ակնկթարթ որպես հանրահավաքային խրոնիկա
> երրորդ` հաղորդումը Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի, տարվա տասը ամենաազդեցիկ մարդկանց մեջ լինելու մասին էր, այսինքն, այդտեղ որևէ միտում չկար "փչացնելու" կամ "հեղինակազրկելու" ԼՏՊ-ին
> չորրորդ` ես հասկանում եմ, որ Հանրայինին վստահելու որևէ առիթ չունենք: Բայց պետք չէ պիտակավորել մարդկանց, շատ հեշտ է ասել, էս մի լրագրողն էլ է սենց ու քաշվել մի կողմ...


P.S., էդքան հանրահավաքային կադրերից հենց էն հատվածը պիտի ընտրեիք, որտեղ էդ դրոշը կա՞ր...
հարցը իհարկե դրոշը չի, բայց բոլորը գիտեն, որ այն հայտնվեց ընդամենը մի օր, ցույց տվեցին Հ1-ով ու կորավ...ուրիշ կադր չգտա՞ք...ավելի ազդեցիկ :Wink: 
Ալեքսանյան Արտակը :Wink:  :Cool:  միևնույն է, եթե անգամ մեծ ցանկություն ունենա, չի կարողանալու ազատ լինել իր ռեպորտաժներում...Օրինակ, պատկերացրե՛ք, ռեպորտաժ ընտրությունների ժամանակ կաշառվող հասարակության և նրանց գրպանները լցնողների մասին...պատկերացրե՛ք...երբևէ կկարողանա՞ ինքը դա անել... :Think: կամ կուզենա արդյոք...

----------

Chuk (03.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> երկրորդ` ցույց են տվել ոչ թե հայտնի կադրը, այլ ընդամենը մի ակնկթարթ որպես հանրահավաքային խրոնիկա


Ասածումս չկա ոչ մի սև նոտա, սակայն հրեական դրոշը հանրահավաքային խրոնիկայի մի մասնիկ միայն Հ1-ատիպ տեղերում կարող է համարվել, իսկ լուրջ մարդկանց ծիծաղը այս մտքից կգա  :Wink:

----------


## P.S.

> ԼՏՊ-ի վերջին 1 տարվա գործունեության ընթացքում ընդամենը 3 վայրկյանանոց *հայտնի* կադրում է երևացել հրեական դրոշ: Հավատալ, թե այդ դրոշը պատահաբար էր հայտնվել տեսանյութում միամտություն կլիներ: Լրագրողը եթե պիտակը կպցրած ելույթ չունենա, օդից պիտակ չեն ստեղծի:


օկ, երևի իրավացի եք: Չեմ ուզում բանավիճել, բայց չեմ կարծում որ մինչև այսօր կոնկրետ Արտակը իր քաղաքական համակրանքների մասին երբեէ եթերում հայտնել է կամ արտացոլել է իր ռեպորտաժներում: Բայց դա ընդամենը իմ տպավորությունն է ու կարող է նաև սխալ լինել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՛ղ, լուրջ եմ ասում՝ պետք չէ մարդկանց ցից հանել: Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը հաստատ շատ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ է, քան ձեր սիրելի թերթերի բազմաթիվ լրագրողներ, որոնք սիրում են մամուլը հեղեղել չստուգված տեղեկություններով: Իսկ Արտակը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ձգտում է մաքսիմալ օբյեկտիվության, և դա հրաշալի է:

----------

Moon (03.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժո՛ղ, լուրջ եմ ասում՝ պետք չէ մարդկանց ցից հանել: Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը հաստատ շատ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ է, քան ձեր սիրելի թերթերի բազմաթիվ լրագրողներ, որոնք սիրում են մամուլը հեղեղել չստուգված տեղեկություններով: Իսկ Արտակը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ձգտում է մաքսիմալ օբյեկտիվության, և դա հրաշալի է:


Անձամբ ես չեմ դնում համեմատության մեջ ու դա ինձ պետք էլ չի: Բայց հանրահավաքային կարճ խրոնիկայի մեջ հրեական դրոշի ավելացումը աբսուրդի գագաթնակետն է ու կրկնում եմ, որ նման հանճարեղ աբսուրդ կարող է լինել միայն Հ1-ատիպ տեղերում  :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Անձամբ ես չեմ դնում համեմատության մեջ ու դա ինձ պետք էլ չի: Բայց հանրահավաքային կարճ խրոնիկայի մեջ հրեական դրոշի ավելացումը աբսուրդի գագաթնակետն է ու կրկնում եմ, որ նման հանճարեղ աբսուրդ կարող է լինել միայն Հ1-ատիպ տեղերում


Կրկնում եմ` չեմ ուզում բանավեճի մեջ մտնել, էն, ինչ որ նկատել եք, իսկապես տեղին քննադատություն է: Բայց խնդիրն ամենևին դա չէ:

Գիտեք, ամերիկացիները վաթսունականներին, ինչպես հասան օբյեկտիվ լրատվության?
Սկսեցին օգնել նրանց, ովքեր աշխատում էին հեռուստատեսությունում: Էդ ժամանակվա հեռուստալրագրողները ամենալավը չէին, բայց ամեն անգամ նկատելով լավ բան, ասում էին, խրախուսում էին: Էդ լրագրողների մասին բարձրաձայն խոսում էին: Հետո, եկավ մի պահ, որ այդ հեռուստալրագրողները դարձան ազղդեցիկ, այնքան, որ հեռուստաընկերությունների մենեջերների հետ կարող էին բանավիճել հաղորդման բովանդակության մասին: Հենց այդ ժամանակ ստեղծվեցին ամենահայտնի հաղորդումները, ինչպես օրինակ 60 րոպեն, որ մինչև հիմա էլ շատ պոպուլյար է: 

Հեռուստալրագրողի Հայաստանում երբևէ որևէ մեկը չի պաշտպանել: Միակ դեպքը Արամ Աբրահամյանն էր, երբ ծեծեցին, նախագահը գնաց այցի, բայց որից հետո նա այլևս Պետական հեռուստատեսություն չվերադարձավ: 

Պետականում, կամ հանրայինում աշխատել են բազմաթիվ տաղանդավոր լրագրողներ, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրենց չափով փորձել են օգտակար լինել հասարակությանը, սակայն ամեն այդպիսի փորձից հետո նրանց գլխին խփել են: ՈՒ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ նրանց չի պաշտպանել: Փակվել են նաև հաղորդումներ, ու ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ չի պահանջել` ուր է այդ հաղորդումը: 

Վերջին կես տարվա ընթացում նույն Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժը արել է նյութ Առողջապահական սխալների մասին, Գագիկ Շամշյանի ու մյուս ծեծված լրագրողների, Մանումենտի օտարման վտանգի տակ գտնվող ընտանիքի, Գյումրիի քաղաքապետի....

Դա նյարդեր են, անքուն գիշերներ` բառացիորեն բազմաթիվ անքուն գիշերներ, ռիսկ ու մեծ պատասխանատվություն: Ասելով` Հմեկատիվ տեղերում կամ պիտակավորված լրագրող, դուք ընդամենը փշրում եք ձեր իսկ կամուրջը այդ հեռուստատեսության հետ, որը ձեր կամքից անկախ լինելու է ու լինելու է միշտ: ԼՏՊ-ն գա իշխանության, ուրիշ մարդիկ կգան, բայց նույնն գործն են անելու: 

Ամբողջ հաղորդումը տարվա ամփոփումն էր` ինչու չեք ասում, որ դա Հանրայինով ԱՌԱԶԻՆ ԱՆԳԱՄ հնչած մարտի մեկ մասին առաջին փաստացի հաղորդումն էր առանց պիտակավորումների, ինչու չեք ասում, որ դա տարվին ամփոփող հեռուստատեսային թերևս ամենահամապարփակ հաղորդումն էր, որ ձանրձալի չէր, որ գրագետ մոնտաժ ու երաժշտություն  կար....

էլի եմ կրկնում` իհարկե, կարելի է նկատել այն, ինչ ուզում ես նկատել, ասել այն, ինչ քեզ հարմար է ասել, բայց հենց ձեր վերաբերմունքից է կախված, որքան արագ հեռուստալրագրությունը կվերադառնա Հանրային:  Իսկ այս ընթացքում միայն մի բան եմ նկատել` թեկուզ հենց այս թեմայով, որևէ մեկը գոնե մեկ անգամ լավ բան այդ հաղորդման մասին չի գրել:  Ու չեմ կարծում, որ դրա առիթ բացարձակ չի եղել....

----------


## P.S.

> Անձամբ ես չեմ դնում համեմատության մեջ ու դա ինձ պետք էլ չի:


Եթե գտնես մամուլում աշխատող որևէ մեկին, որը տասից ավելի աշխատանքային ստաժ ունի, տիրապետում է չորս լեզուների, ունի երեք բուհական կրթություն, որոնցից վերջին երկուսը ամերիկյան, որ քսան երկրում եղել է, ու այնտեղ որպես լրագրող աշխատել կամ սովորել է գոնե երկու ամիս, այդ թվում` CNN, BBC, TF1, ապա շատ եմ խնդրում, դիր համեմատության մեջ:

Եթե դա էլ չգտնես, ապա եթե գտնես որևէ մեկին, ով երեք նախագահների ժամանակ էլ աշխատել է, ընդ որում 18 տարեկանում լուսաբանել է Վանոյի ընտրությունը, ու ասել է, որ կաշառք են տվել, ով լուսաբանել է Պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն հոդվածի էությունը լինելով ընդամենը 20 տարեկան, 22 տարեկանում բրյուսելում հարցազրույց է վերցրել ՆԱՏՕ-ի Գլխավոր քարտուղարից....ապա, էլի պրոբլեմ չկա, համեմատության մեջ դիր: 

Իսկ մինչև այդ, եթե դժվար չէ, ու եթե չես գտել համեմատելու որևէ մեկին, ապա հարգանքով արտահայտվիր նրանց 
մասին, ովքեր չափազանց շատ են աշխատել, տքնել ու սովորել, որ էսօր 19 կամ 20 տարեկան ինչ որ մեկը իրենց վիրավորեն, ընդ որում` հանիրավի...

----------

Moon (03.01.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> որևէ մեկը գոնե մեկ անգամ լավ բան այդ հաղորդման մասին չի գրել


Ազնիվ չես կամ էլ թեման ուշադիր չես կարդացել:

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտեք, ամերիկացիները վաթսունականներին, ինչպես հասան օբյեկտիվ լրատվության?
> Սկսեցին օգնել նրանց, ովքեր աշխատում էին հեռուստատեսությունում: Էդ ժամանակվա հեռուստալրագրողները ամենալավը չէին, բայց ամեն անգամ նկատելով լավ բան, ասում էին, խրախուսում էին: Էդ լրագրողների մասին բարձրաձայն խոսում էին: Հետո, եկավ մի պահ, որ այդ հեռուստալրագրողները դարձան ազղդեցիկ, այնքան, որ հեռուստաընկերությունների մենեջերների հետ կարող էին բանավիճել հաղորդման բովանդակության մասին: Հենց այդ ժամանակ ստեղծվեցին ամենահայտնի հաղորդումները, ինչպես օրինակ 60 րոպեն, որ մինչև հիմա էլ շատ պոպուլյար է:


Գեղեցիկ էր... միայն մի խնդիր կա: Օրինակ ես իմ նյարդերը խնայելով շատ վաղուց Հ1 չեմ նայում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, որտև ինչքան էլ ես օգնեմ, ինչքան էլ լրագրողները փորձեն օբյեկտիվ լինեն, հենց որ նախագահականից թույլատրված սահմանն անցնեն գլխներին կտան ու ֆուկ կանեն: Հետևաբար կոնկրետ էս թեմայում իմ արտահայտած վերաբերմունքը վերաբերվել է միայն ու միայն հաղորդման մի հատվածին (3 վայրկյանանոց), որի մասին կարդացել եմ հենց այստեղ, ու գիտես, չեմ պատրաստվում այդ լրագրողին օգնել, որովհետև բազում այլ 3 վայրկյանանոց կադրեր կային ու ես չեմ ողջունում իր հենց այդ դրվագը դնելու որոշումը, ինձ համար դա աբսուրդային ու ծիծաղելի է:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե գտնես մամուլում աշխատող որևէ մեկին, որը տասից ավելի աշխատանքային ստաժ ունի, տիրապետում է չորս լեզուների, ունի երեք բուհական կրթություն, որոնցից վերջին երկուսը ամերիկյան, որ քսան երկրում եղել է, ու այնտեղ որպես լրագրող աշխատել կամ սովորել է գոնե երկու ամիս, այդ թվում` CNN, BBC, TF1, ապա շատ եմ խնդրում, դիր համեմատության մեջ:
> 
> Եթե դա էլ չգտնես, ապա եթե գտնես որևէ մեկին, ով երեք նախագահների ժամանակ էլ աշխատել է, ընդ որում 18 տարեկանում լուսաբանել է Վանոյի ընտրությունը, ու ասել է, որ կաշառք են տվել, ով լուսաբանել է Պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն հոդվածի էությունը լինելով ընդամենը 20 տարեկան, 22 տարեկանում բրյուսելում հարցազրույց է վերցրել ՆԱՏՕ-ի Գլխավոր քարտուղարից....ապա, էլի պրոբլեմ չկա, համեմատության մեջ դիր: 
> 
> Իսկ մինչև այդ, եթե դժվար չէ, ու եթե չես գտել համեմատելու որևէ մեկին, ապա հարգանքով արտահայտվիր նրանց 
> մասին, ովքեր չափազանց շատ են աշխատել, տքնել ու սովորել, որ էսօր 19 կամ 20 տարեկան ինչ որ մեկը իրենց վիրավորեն, ընդ որում` հանիրավի...


Կներես, բայց չէ որ ես ասացի որ համեմատության մեջ չեմ դնում: Ու չեմ էլ դնի: Ենթադրենք թե այդ լրագրողը շատ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ է, քան հայ մյուս բոլոր լրագրողներն իրար հետ վերցրած, է հետո՞  :Shok: 
Դրանից իր ցույց տված հրեական դրոշը (որը սովորաբար ցուցադրվում է պրոպոգանդիստական նպատակներով) եռագույն չի դառնա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ամբողջ հաղորդումը տարվա ամփոփումն էր` ինչու չեք ասում, որ դա Հանրայինով ԱՌԱԶԻՆ ԱՆԳԱՄ հնչած մարտի մեկ մասին առաջին փաստացի հաղորդումն էր առանց պիտակավորումների, ինչու չեք ասում, որ դա տարվին ամփոփող հեռուստատեսային թերևս ամենահամապարփակ հաղորդումն էր, որ ձանրձալի չէր, որ գրագետ մոնտաժ ու երաժշտություն  կար....


Ըստ խիստ տրամաբանական վերլուծությունների (ոչ իմ) իշխանությունները հիմա եվրոպաների աչքին թոզ փչելու համար (մամուլի անազատության ու Ա1+-ի փակման փաստերը «հերքելու» համար) որոշ բաներ ցույց տալու հնարավորություն են տալիս որոշ հաղորդումների: Անշուշտ կա սահման, որից այն կողմ ոչ մեկը չի կարող անցնել: Դե թե կարող են, թող անցնեն ու թե կարող են, թող այդպես էլ պահեն, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ խիստ տրամաբանական վերլուծությունների (ոչ իմ) իշխանությունները հիմա եվրոպաների աչքին թոզ փչելու համար (մամուլի անազատության ու Ա1+-ի փակման փաստերը «հերքելու» համար) որոշ բաներ ցույց տալու հնարավորություն են տալիս որոշ հաղորդումների: Անշուշտ կա սահման, որից այն կողմ ոչ մեկը չի կարող անցնել: Դե թե կարող են, թող անցնեն ու թե կարող են, թող այդպես էլ պահեն, ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ


Իհարկե չեն կարող սահմանն անցնել: Իհարկե լևոնական լրատվամիջոցների նման չեն կարող իշխանությունների հասցեին հայհոյանքների տեղատարափ կազմակերպել, որ դուք դրանից հաճույք ստանաք:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե չեն կարող սահմանն անցնել: Իհարկե լևոնական լրատվամիջոցների նման չեն կարող իշխանությունների հասցեին հայհոյանքների տեղատարափ կազմակերպել, որ դուք դրանից հաճույք ստանաք:


Խոսքը, սիրելի Բյուր, բնականաբար չի գնում հայհոյանքների մասին, խոսքը գնում է ընդամենը արդար ու ազատ լրատվության մասին ու դու այդ ամենը հրաշալի գիտես, կարիք չկա նման կերպ էմոցիաները դուրս հանել:

Իսկ գուցե կհերքե՞ս, որ հսկվում է Հ1-ի եթերը, գուցե կասե՞ս, որ նրանք ինչ ուզեն, կարող են ասել (խոսքը նորից հայհոյանքների մասին չի):

----------


## Ծով

Իմ հարցը մնաց անպատասխան...պարզ է..այդ հարցին կարող է պատասխանել միայն Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը :Xeloq: .....................ահա թե ինչու խուսափել հնարավոր ա...
մի խոսքով, Բյու՛ր, քննարկվում ա կոնկրետ կադր, իզուր  մի՛ շեղի թեման :Wink:

----------


## P.S.

> Իմ հարցը մնաց անպատասխան...պարզ է..այդ հարցին կարող է պատասխանել միայն Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը.....................ահա թե ինչու խուսափել հնարավոր ա...
> մի խոսքով, Բյու՛ր, քննարկվում ա կոնկրետ կադր, իզուր  մի՛ շեղի թեման


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ քո հարցը մնաց անպատասխան: Առաջարկում եմ հանդիպում Ակումբի անդամների և Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժի հեղինակների հետ: եվ այդ հարցը կտաք և կխոսեք հեռուստագրաքննությունից, հեռուստալրագրությունից: Կարծում եմ, քանի դեռ հեռուստասեզոնը չի սկսվել, իրենք ժամանակ կգտնեն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բնականաբար չի գնում հայհոյանքների մասին, խոսքը գնում է ընդամենը արդար ու ազատ լրատվության մասին ու դու այդ ամենը հրաշալի գիտես


Ա՛րտ, բոլոր դեպքերում՝ էսօր Հ1-ն անկախություն թույլ տալիս ա: Չգիտեմ՝ վերևից ով ա վերահսկում, բայց որ «օբյեկտիվության սահմանափակում» չկա, դրանում վստահ եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ա՛րտ, բոլոր դեպքերում՝ էսօր Հ1-ն անկախություն թույլ տալիս ա: Չգիտեմ՝ վերևից ով ա վերահսկում, բայց որ «օբյեկտիվության սահմանափակում» չկա, դրանում վստահ եմ:


Անկախությու՞ն  :LOL: 
Թե՞ անկախության որոշակի չափաբաժին  :Blush: 
Ընդ որում սահմանափակ ժամկետով, ստիպված  :Blush: 
Բյուր, ես Հայաստանում եմ ապրում  :Wink:

----------


## Ծով

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ քո հարցը մնաց անպատասխան: Առաջարկում եմ հանդիպում Ակումբի անդամների և Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժի հեղինակների հետ: եվ այդ հարցը կտաք և կխոսեք հեռուստագրաքննությունից, հեռուստալրագրությունից: Կարծում եմ, քանի դեռ հեռուստասեզոնը չի սկսվել, իրենք ժամանակ կգտնեն...


Շատ լավ գաղափար է :Smile: , համոզված եմ, որ հետաքրքիր կլինի... բայց քննական շրջան է սկսվում ինձ մոտ...ինչևԷ, եթե էստեղ շատերն են համաձայն, կարեռլի է քննարկել էդ հարցն ու կազմակերպել :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Անկախությու՞ն 
> Թե՞ անկախության որոշակի չափաբաժին 
> Ընդ որում սահմանափակ ժամկետով, ստիպված 
> Բյուր, ես Հայաստանում եմ ապրում


էնքան անմխիթար ա վիճակը, ազատության ու անկախության հարցը, որ իմ մտքով անցել ա այլընտրանքային հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծել...ասենք ինտենետային ալիք... :Smile:  դեռ չգիտեմ ինչ նախագծեր, բայց talk show  հաստատ..կարգին, անկախ թոլք շոու,կոնկրետ թեմաներ, բանավեճեր ու էդ ամեն ինչը հատուկ օր, հատուկ ժամ կունենա, նկարահանված տարբերակը կկարողանան մարդիկ դիտել , մի խոսքով...դրա հետ կապված էլի լիքը գաղափարներ կան, բայց նպատակը ինտերնետային լիվ հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծելն ա :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> էնքան անմխիթար ա վիճակը, ազատության ու անկախության հարցը, որ իմ մտքով անցել ա այլընտրանքային հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծել...ասենք ինտենետային ալիք... դեռ չգիտեմ ինչ նախագծեր, բայց talk show  հաստատ..կարգին, անկախ թոլք շոու,կոնկրետ թեմաներ, բանավեճեր ու էդ ամեն ինչը հատուկ օր, հատուկ ժամ կունենա, նկարահանված տարբերակը կկարողանան մարդիկ դիտել , մի խոսքով...դրա հետ կապված էլի լիքը գաղափարներ կան, բայց նպատակը ինտերնետային լիվ հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծելն ա


իսկ ամենասարսափելին էն ա, որ հարգելի P.S.-ի ասածները իրականացնելու համար (լրագրողներին ազդեցիկ դարձնելու մասին) թերևս քո ասած տարբերակին այլընտրանք չունենք  :Sad:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Լավ, Բյու'ր, Հ1-ի օբյեկտիվությունը բոլորին հայտնի է... բայց, Չուկ ջան, ընդհանրապես չդիտելն էլ բերում է նրան, որ էսօր չես կարող ճիշտ դատել "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժի" մասին: Իրականում սա էս եթերաշրջանի ամենահամարձակ լրագրողական նախաձեռնություններից մեկն էր, եթե ոչ` ամենահամարձակը: Բարձրացվել են շատ թեմաներ, որոնց մասին մեր հասարակությունը կամ լրատվամիջոցները գերադասում են լռել ու անցնել: Եղել են նաև զուտ կոմերցիոն թեմաներ, բայց երևի հաղորդման նպատակը հենց էդ է` խոսել ամեն ինչի մասին, լինել ամեն տեղ, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտանալ միայն մի ուղղությամբ ու ըստ դրա էլ պիտակավորվել` քաղաքական, ժամանցային և այլն: Օբյեկտիվությունն, իհարկե, ամենացանկալի մակարդակի չէր, բայց, վստահ եղիր, մի քանի աստիճան բարձր էր, քան Հ1-ի որևէ այլ հաղորդման շրջանակներում: Կա շատ հետաքրքիր ու նոր լրագրողական աշխատանք, հաղորդման ուրույն ձևավորում, ինչը շատ գովելի է: Ցավոք, ամփոփիչ վերջին հաղրոդումները բաց եմ թողել, կսպասեմ, որ հայտնվեն YouTube-ում, բայց էդ կադրը, ինչքան էլ որ ճիշտ է` ունի իր անբաժանելի ենթատեքստը, ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, տեսանյութում չի շեշտվել, ուղղակի, գիտե՞ս, երևի 25-րդ կադրի նման, եկել-անցել է` իր հետ բերել-տանելով իր ենթատեքստը: 




> Առաջարկում եմ հանդիպում Ակումբի անդամների և Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժի հեղինակների հետ: եվ այդ հարցը կտաք և կխոսեք հեռուստագրաքննությունից, հեռուստալրագրությունից: Կարծում եմ, քանի դեռ հեռուստասեզոնը չի սկսվել, իրենք ժամանակ կգտնեն...


սա կարող է լինել Ակումբի` էդքան սպասված "Հանդիպումների" սկիզբը` մանավանդ, որ հենց Ակումբի ներսում ձևավորվել են բանավիճող կողմերը, մնում է "իսկական մեղավորներն" էլ հանդիպել, այսինքն նրանց, ովքեր կարող են պատասխան տալ ակումբցիների հարցերին...

----------

Moon (03.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> բայց, Չուկ ջան, ընդհանրապես չդիտելն էլ բերում է նրան, որ էսօր չես կարող ճիշտ դատել "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժի" մասին: Իրականում սա էս եթերաշրջանի ամենահամարձակ լրագրողական նախաձեռնություններից մեկն էր, եթե ոչ` ամենահամարձակը:


Սեդա ջան, ախր ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, որ էսօրվա վիճակով ես չեմ էլ ուզում «ճիշտ դատել» «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժի» մասին: Ինչքանը գիտեմ, ինձ բավական է: Իսկ ինչքա՞նը գիտեմ... գիտեմ որ *համեմատած* ավելի համարձակ է, բայց ոչ այն աստիճան, որ ինձ հետաքրքրի այնքան, որ ես իմ ժամանակը ծախսեմ նայելու վրա  :Wink:  

Փոխարենը ես պատրաստ եմ այն քննադատել նաև այստեղ, ընդ որում օբյեկտիվ, որովհետև հանրահավաքի խրոնիկայում հրեական դրոշ ցույց տալը աբսուրդ ու զավեշտ է, հետևաբար եթե ես լսել եմ, որ այդպիսի բան է արվել, ապա բարձրաձայնում եմ, քննադատում եմ, վստահ, որ այստեղի գրածներս կհասնեն հենց նույն Արտակ Ալեքսանյանին, հույսով, որ ինքը այդ խոսքերս որպես զուտ չարախոսություն չի դիտարկի, այլ նաև դրանից դասեր կքաղի, որտև տաս տարի սովորելը, նաև ԱՄՆ-ում ու չգիտեմ որտեղ սովորելը միակ չափանիշները չեն, ամենամեծ չափանիշն էլ հեռուստադիտողի կամ պոտենցիալ հեռուստադիտողի գնահատականներն ու սպասելիքներն են ու եթե այս ամենը լսելով այնքան համարձակ կլինի, որ էլ իր հաղորդումներում նման մանր բաներ չեն լինի, ես այդ մասին անպայման կիմանամ ու մի երջանիկ օր էլ կուզեմ նայել այդ հաղորդումը: Առայժմ այդ հաղորդումը չի հասել այն մակարդակին, որ կարողանա ինձ հետաքրքրել այնքան, որ նայեմ ու «ճիշտ դատեմ» նրա մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Գեղեցիկ էր... միայն մի խնդիր կա: Օրինակ ես իմ նյարդերը խնայելով շատ վաղուց Հ1 չեմ նայում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, որտև ինչքան էլ ես օգնեմ, ինչքան էլ լրագրողները փորձեն օբյեկտիվ լինեն, հենց որ նախագահականից թույլատրված սահմանն անցնեն գլխներին կտան ու ֆուկ կանեն: Հետևաբար կոնկրետ էս թեմայում իմ արտահայտած վերաբերմունքը վերաբերվել է միայն ու միայն հաղորդման մի հատվածին (3 վայրկյանանոց), որի մասին կարդացել եմ հենց այստեղ, ու գիտես, չեմ պատրաստվում այդ լրագրողին օգնել, որովհետև բազում այլ 3 վայրկյանանոց կադրեր կային ու ես չեմ ողջունում իր հենց այդ դրվագը դնելու որոշումը, ինձ համար դա աբսուրդային ու ծիծաղելի է:


Գիտես, քո մոտ ու շատերի մոտ խնդիրն էն ա...որ ահավոր վատ ենք տրամադրավծ ցանակացած բանի նկատմամբ ինչ անում ա Հ1ը ու չեք ուզում մի քիչ ավելի իրատես լինել։




> Եթե գտնես մամուլում աշխատող որևէ մեկին, որը տասից ավելի աշխատանքային ստաժ ունի, տիրապետում է չորս լեզուների, ունի երեք բուհական կրթություն, որոնցից վերջին երկուսը ամերիկյան, որ քսան երկրում եղել է, ու այնտեղ որպես լրագրող աշխատել կամ սովորել է գոնե երկու ամիս, այդ թվում` CNN, BBC, TF1, ապա շատ եմ խնդրում, դիր համեմատության մեջ:
> 
> Եթե դա էլ չգտնես, ապա եթե գտնես որևէ մեկին, ով երեք նախագահների ժամանակ էլ աշխատել է, ընդ որում 18 տարեկանում լուսաբանել է Վանոյի ընտրությունը, ու ասել է, որ կաշառք են տվել, ով լուսաբանել է Պատերազմ թե խաղաղություն հոդվածի էությունը լինելով ընդամենը 20 տարեկան, 22 տարեկանում բրյուսելում հարցազրույց է վերցրել ՆԱՏՕ-ի Գլխավոր քարտուղարից....ապա, էլի պրոբլեմ չկա, համեմատության մեջ դիր: 
> 
> Իսկ մինչև այդ, եթե դժվար չէ, ու եթե չես գտել համեմատելու որևէ մեկին, ապա հարգանքով արտահայտվիր նրանց 
> մասին, ովքեր չափազանց շատ են աշխատել, տքնել ու սովորել, որ էսօր 19 կամ 20 տարեկան ինչ որ մեկը իրենց վիրավորեն, ընդ որում` հանիրավի...


Ուրախ եմ, որ գոնե մեկը գտնվեց, որ գոնե մի քիչ գնահատում ա ժուռնալիստի աշխատանքը ու հատկապես Ալեքսանյանի...ես շատ եմ ուզում իրա մոտ մաստեր կլասս ունենամ, էն փորձը, որ ինքն ունի, սկի Պավել Շերեմետը չուներ




> ԼՏՊ-ի վերջին 1 տարվա գործունեության ընթացքում ընդամենը 3 վայրկյանանոց *հայտնի* կադրում է երևացել հրեական դրոշ: Հավատալ, թե այդ դրոշը պատահաբար էր հայտնվել տեսանյութում միամտություն կլիներ: Լրագրողը եթե պիտակը կպցրած ելույթ չունենա, օդից պիտակ չեն ստեղծի:


ՄԻ բան ասեմ, ես անձամբ չեմ տեսել այդ կադրերը և նյութը։ Բայց չեմ դիմանա, պիտի հարցնեմ...ինչու՞ եք ուզում հավատալ, թե պատահաբար է կամ թե ոչ...շատ էլ ճիշտ են արել...իսկ ինչու՞ պետք ա Լևոնի հետևը հրեական դրոշ երևա...կասե՞ք..ապրի օպերատորն ու լրագրողը, որ ամենաթեժ կադրն ա ընտրել...որ ով գիտի, գուցե ոչ մեկ մինչ այդ չէր տեսել, կամ չէր նկատել :Smile: 




> Խոսքը, սիրելի Բյուր, բնականաբար չի գնում հայհոյանքների մասին, խոսքը գնում է ընդամենը արդար ու ազատ լրատվության մասին ու դու այդ ամենը հրաշալի գիտես, կարիք չկա նման կերպ էմոցիաները դուրս հանել:
> 
> Իսկ գուցե կհերքե՞ս, որ հսկվում է Հ1-ի եթերը, գուցե կասե՞ս, որ նրանք ինչ ուզեն, կարող են ասել (խոսքը նորից հայհոյանքների մասին չի):



Իսկ որ մի հեռուստատեսության եթերը չի վերահսկվում , կասե՞ս...կամ մամուլի...իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ ընդդիմադիր մամուլը լրիվ ճիշտ ա գրում, իսկ Հ1ը չէ։
Ամեն մեկն էլ իրա քաղաքական շահն ա պաշտպանում, ինչը աբսուրդա ԶԼՄ համակարգում...




> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ քո հարցը մնաց անպատասխան: Առաջարկում եմ հանդիպում Ակումբի անդամների և Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժի հեղինակների հետ: եվ այդ հարցը կտաք և կխոսեք հեռուստագրաքննությունից, հեռուստալրագրությունից: Կարծում եմ, քանի դեռ հեռուստասեզոնը չի սկսվել, իրենք ժամանակ կգտնեն...


Ընտիր գաղափար ա :Hands Up: 




> էնքան անմխիթար ա վիճակը, ազատության ու անկախության հարցը, որ իմ մտքով անցել ա այլընտրանքային հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծել...ասենք ինտենետային ալիք... դեռ չգիտեմ ինչ նախագծեր, բայց talk show  հաստատ..կարգին, անկախ թոլք շոու,կոնկրետ թեմաներ, բանավեճեր ու էդ ամեն ինչը հատուկ օր, հատուկ ժամ կունենա, նկարահանված տարբերակը կկարողանան մարդիկ դիտել , մի խոսքով...դրա հետ կապված էլի լիքը գաղափարներ կան, բայց նպատակը ինտերնետային լիվ հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծելն ա


Իսկ կարծու՞մ ես ինտերնետը չեն վերահսկելու, էն էլ օնլայն ԹՎ :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտես, քո մոտ ու շատերի մոտ խնդիրն էն ա...որ ահավոր վատ ենք տրամադրավծ ցանակացած բանի նկատմամբ ինչ անում ա Հ1ը ու չեք ուզում մի քիչ ավելի իրատես լինել։


Լուս ջան, գուցե ես իրատես չեմ, բայց այդ իրատեսության մեծ պաշար քեզ կկամենամ: Մասնավորապես հասկանալ, որ ներկայիս վարչախումբը չի կարող անկախություն տալ որևէ հեռուստատեսության, ինչում համոզվելու համար ընդամենը պետք է հետևել նույն Հ1-ին, թեկուզ կողքանց: Իսկ եթե հետևում ու չես տեսնում, դա արդեն քո շատ մեծ խնդիրն է  :Wink: 




> ՄԻ բան ասեմ, ես անձամբ չեմ տեսել այդ կադրերը և նյութը։ Բայց չեմ դիմանա, պիտի հարցնեմ...ինչու՞ եք ուզում հավատալ, թե պատահաբար է կամ թե ոչ...շատ էլ ճիշտ են արել...իսկ ինչու՞ պետք ա Լևոնի հետևը հրեական դրոշ երևա...կասե՞ք..ապրի օպերատորն ու լրագրողը, որ ամենաթեժ կադրն ա ընտրել...որ ով գիտի, գուցե ոչ մեկ մինչ այդ չէր տեսել, կամ չէր նկատել


Այ տեսնում ես, սիրելիս, ինչքան  սխալ ես հասկանում: Ամենաթեժ կադր ինչ-որ մեկին վարկաբեկելու համար: ՔԱնի որ դա իրականում վարկաբեկիչ չի, բայց քանի որ մեր շատ սիրելի Հ1-ը նաև հակասեմիտական բաներ է անում, ապա նա դա օգտագործել է որոշակի հատվածի մոտ ատելություն սերմանելու, ոչ թե եսիմինչ անելու, լավ լրատվություն ապահովելու համար: Իսկ դա, կներես, բայց ստորություն է: Վստահ եմ, որ Արտակը դրա համար չի, որ նույն կադրերն օգտագործել է, բայց ինքը կամա կամ ակամա դարձել է նույն ստորի խաղի մասնակիցը  :Wink: 




> Իսկ որ մի հեռուստատեսության եթերը չի վերահսկվում , կասե՞ս...կամ մամուլի...իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ ընդդիմադիր մամուլը լրիվ ճիշտ ա գրում, իսկ Հ1ը չէ։


Մի՛ շեղիր թեման, խնդրում եմ: Ոչ մեկը քեզ չի ասել որ նույն ընդդիմադիր մամուլը լիովին ազատ է կամ լիովին արդար: Սակայն այսօրվա իրականությունում ես ավելի հավաստի տեղեկություն ստանում եմ ընդդիմադիր մամուլից, որովհետև այնտեղ կան լրագրողներ, ովքեր անգամ անձնական անհարմարությունների գնով իրենց տեսակետը ներկայացնում են: Ոմանք դրա համար ծեծվում են, ոմանց դեմ դատական պրոցեսներ են սկսվում և այլն: Բայց մենք հիմա չենք խոսում դրանց մասին, ես ինքս էս թեմայում երկու անգամ գրեցի որ չեմ ուզում համեմատել: Կոնկրետ իմ հայացքով ընդդիմադիր մամուլը այդ համեմատությունում կշահի, բայց էլի եմ ասում, համեմատել պետք չի:

----------


## Moon

> Լուս ջան, գուցե ես իրատես չեմ, բայց այդ իրատեսության մեծ պաշար քեզ կկամենամ: Մասնավորապես հասկանալ, որ ն*երկայիս վարչախումբը չի կարող անկախություն տալ որևէ հեռուստատեսության, ինչում համոզվելու համար ընդամենը պետք է հետևել նույն Հ1-ին, թեկուզ կողքանց:* Իսկ եթե հետևում ու չես տեսնում, դա արդեն քո շատ մեծ խնդիրն է 
> 
> 
> Այ տեսնում ես, սիրելիս, ինչքան  սխալ ես հասկանում: Ամենաթեժ կադր ինչ-որ մեկին վարկաբեկելու համար: ՔԱնի որ դա իրականում վարկաբեկիչ չի, բայց քանի որ մեր շատ սիրելի Հ1-ը նաև հակասեմիտական բաներ է անում, *ապա նա դա օգտագործել է որոշակի հատվածի մոտ ատելություն սերմանելու, ոչ թե եսիմինչ անելու, լավ լրատվություն ապահովելու համար: Իսկ դա, կներես, բայց ստորություն է:* Վստահ եմ, որ Արտակը դրա համար չի, որ նույն կադրերն օգտագործել է, բայց ինքը կամա կամ ակամա դարձել է նույն ստորի խաղի մասնակիցը 
> 
> 
> Մի՛ շեղիր թեման, խնդրում եմ: Ոչ մեկը քեզ չի ասել որ նույն ընդդիմադիր մամուլը լիովին ազատ է կամ լիովին արդար: Սակայն այսօրվա իրականությունում ես ավելի հավաստի տեղեկություն ստանում եմ ընդդիմադիր մամուլից, որովհետև այնտեղ կան լրագրողներ, ովքեր անգամ անձնական անհարմարությունների գնով իրենց տեսակետը ներկայացնում են: Ոմանք դրա համար ծեծվում են, ոմանց դեմ դատական պրոցեսներ են սկսվում և այլն: Բայց մենք հիմա չենք խոսում դրանց մասին, ես ինքս էս թեմայում երկու անգամ գրեցի որ չեմ ուզում համեմատել: Կոնկրետ իմ հայացքով ընդդիմադիր մամուլը այդ համեմատությունում կշահի, բայց էլի եմ ասում, համեմատել պետք չի:


Հմ...Հ1_ին հա, բայց ոչ "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ"-ին, մի մոռացեք, որ Արտակի Բանաձև-ն առանձին ա
Դա մասնագիտական խորամանկություն է....
Իսկ եթե ես քեզ ասեմ, որ հիմա Հայաստանում ոչ մի լրատվամիջոց չի մնացել, որին հավատամ ու ուզենամ այնտեղ աշխատել..անգամ Ազատությունի ց եմ հիասթափվել, առաջինը էն բանի համար, որ ներքին խոհանոցը ահավոր բան ա....

----------


## Chuk

> Հմ...Հ1_ին հա, բայց ոչ "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ"-ին, մի մոռացեք, որ Արտակի Բանաձև-ն առանձին ա
> Դա մասնագիտական խորամանկություն է....
> Իսկ եթե ես քեզ ասեմ, որ հիմա Հայաստանում ոչ մի լրատվամիջոց չի մնացել, որին հավատամ ու ուզենամ այնտեղ աշխատել..անգամ Ազատությունի ց եմ հիասթափվել, առաջինը էն բանի համար, որ ներքին խոհանոցը ահավոր բան ա....


Ես քեզ կասեմ մի շատ պարզ նախադասություն. թեմայից շեղվում ես:
Թեման «Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժի» մասին է: Այստեղ պիտի հայտնվեն այդ հաղորդման մասին մեր սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետները: Մասնավորապես ես ունեմ իմ տեսակետը և այն չեմ հապաղել հայտնել: Թե տեսակետս որքանով է արդարացի, լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր է, բայց բացարձակ սխալ է այդ տեսակետս գնահատել այլ լրատվամիջոցների և/կամ լրագրողների հետ համեմատություն անցկացնելով:

----------


## Moon

> Լուս ջան, գուցե ես իրատես չեմ, բայց այդ իրատեսության մեծ պաշար քեզ կկամենամ: Մասնավորապես հասկանալ, որ ներկայիս վարչախումբը չի կարող անկախություն տալ որևէ հեռուստատեսության, ինչում համոզվելու համար ընդամենը պետք է հետևել նույն Հ1-ին, թեկուզ կողքանց: Իսկ եթե հետևում ու չես տեսնում, դա արդեն քո շատ մեծ խնդիրն է 
> 
> 
> Այ տեսնում ես, սիրելիս, ինչքան  սխալ ես հասկանում: Ամենաթեժ կադր ինչ-որ մեկին վարկաբեկելու համար: ՔԱնի որ դա իրականում վարկաբեկիչ չի, բայց քանի որ մեր շատ սիրելի Հ1-ը նաև հակասեմիտական բաներ է անում, ապա նա դա օգտագործել է որոշակի հատվածի մոտ ատելություն սերմանելու, ոչ թե եսիմինչ անելու, լավ լրատվություն ապահովելու համար: Իսկ դա, կներես, բայց ստորություն է: Վստահ եմ, որ Արտակը դրա համար չի, որ նույն կադրերն օգտագործել է, բայց ինքը կամա կամ ակամա դարձել է նույն ստորի խաղի մասնակիցը 
> 
> 
> Մի՛ շեղիր թեման, խնդրում եմ: Ոչ մեկը քեզ չի ասել որ նույն ընդդիմադիր մամուլը լիովին ազատ է կամ լիովին արդար: Սակայն այսօրվա իրականությունում ես ավելի հավաստի տեղեկություն ստանում եմ ընդդիմադիր մամուլից, որովհետև այնտեղ կան լրագրողներ, ովքեր անգամ անձնական անհարմարությունների գնով իրենց տեսակետը ներկայացնում են: Ոմանք դրա համար ծեծվում են, ոմանց դեմ դատական պրոցեսներ են սկսվում և այլն: Բայց մենք հիմա չենք խոսում դրանց մասին, ես ինքս էս թեմայում երկու անգամ գրեցի որ չեմ ուզում համեմատել: Կոնկրետ իմ հայացքով ընդդիմադիր մամուլը այդ համեմատությունում կշահի, բայց էլի եմ ասում, համեմատել պետք չի:





> Ես քեզ կասեմ մի շատ պարզ նախադասություն. թեմայից շեղվում ես:
> Թեման «Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժի» մասին է: Այստեղ պիտի հայտնվեն այդ հաղորդման մասին մեր սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետները: Մասնավորապես ես ունեմ իմ տեսակետը և այն չեմ հապաղել հայտնել: Թե տեսակետս որքանով է արդարացի, լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր է, բայց բացարձակ սխալ է այդ տեսակետս գնահատել այլ լրատվամիջոցների և/կամ լրագրողների հետ համեմատություն անցկացնելով:


Կարծում եմ միակողմանի խոսելն էլ է սխալ

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ միակողմանի խոսելն էլ է սխալ


Միակողմանիությունը մի խառնիր իմ ասածների հետ  :Smile: 
Գիտե՞ս քո ասածն ի՞նչ է: Ենթադրենք մնացած բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները թափելու բան են, ու այդ ֆոնի վրա «Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժը» մի քիչ լավն է (իրականում այդպես չէ, ես կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ), բայց ենթադրենք, մենակ մի պահ ենթադրենք: Դու ասում ես, քանի որ ինքկ մի պուճուր ավելի լավն է, ուրեմն եկեք իրան չքննադատեք: Իհարկե սխալ ես ասում. բացարձակ սխալ: Ես այս հաղորդումը դիտելու եմ միայն որպես ինքնուրույն միավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Միակողմանիությունը մի խառնիր իմ ասածների հետ 
> Գիտե՞ս քո ասածն ի՞նչ է: Ենթադրենք մնացած բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները թափելու բան են, ու այդ ֆոնի վրա «Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժը» մի քիչ լավն է (իրականում այդպես չէ, ես կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ), բայց ենթադրենք, մենակ մի պահ ենթադրենք: Դու ասում ես, քանի որ ինքկ մի պուճուր ավելի լավն է, ուրեմն եկեք իրան չքննադատեք: Իհարկե սխալ ես ասում. բացարձակ սխալ: Ես այս հաղորդումը դիտելու եմ միայն որպես ինքնուրույն միավոր


Հակառակը, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ քննարկում եք ու այդքան էլ թեժ, եթե մի բանի մասին խոսում են, ուրեմն հաջողված է։ Քննադատությունը միշտ էլ պետք ա, որ սխալների ուղղում լինի ու շտկում, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի բարձրացում, բայց ոչ միայն բասացասակամ։ Դրականն էլ ա պետք...
Ենթադրություններն ավելորդ են, քանի որ «Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժը»  միակը չի, ուղղակի ֆորմատով աչքի ընկնող ա ու տարբերվող, հատկապես լրագրողներով։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ուրեմն՝ գտնում եք, որ ավելի լավ կադրեր չկա՞ն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ներկայացնելու համար: Մի րոպե…
Այդքան ազատ ու անկախ է, թող օբյեկտիվորեն գնահատեր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին: Նախկին նախագահին տարվա «դեմք» են համարում նրա համար, որ մայրաքաղաքի ճանապարհները  վերանորոգել է, կառուցել է և այլն… Նախ, ասեմ, որ դա աբսուրդ է: Նախագահը՝ երկրի, մեկ-երկու կմ-անոց ճանապարհ… ու դրա համար տարվա «մարդ»:
Բա ու՞ր մնաց մարտի մեկին նախորդող և հաջորդող իրադարձությունների մասին նրա խեղաթյուրված գնահատականները, հեռուստաելույթները: Կարճ ասած՝
Ռոբերտին կարելի էր ճանաչել  տարվա «տականք»:
Սերժ Սարգսյանին ցուցադրում են երդման արարողության ժամանակ՝ կարմիր գորգերի վրայով հպարտորեն քայլելիս: Նույնն էլ սրան… 
Եվ այս ամենը Լևոնի և Իսրայելի պետական դրոշի ֆոնին: Ուզում էին բազմամարդ հանրահավաքներն ու երթերը ցուցադրեին, կադր չկա՞ր: Շատ Չուզելու դեպքում անգամ՝ նրան պետք է ճանաչեին տարվա «դեմք»: Նա, չմանրամասնեմ, բավականին լուրջ գործ է արել, արթնացրել է մեր հասարակությանը:



> Իհարկե չեն կարող սահմանն անցնել: Իհարկե լևոնական լրատվամիջոցների նման չեն կարող իշխանությունների հասցեին հայհոյանքների տեղատարափ կազմակերպել, որ դուք դրանից հաճույք ստանաք:


Սահմանն անցնելը հայհոյելը չէ: Իրականում կատարվածը հանգամանալից և օբյեկտիվորեն ներկայացնելն է:
«Լևոնական» լրատվամիջոցները հայհոյում են, այո, ճիշտ ես: Բայց նրանց գրածը գոնե վստահ ենք, որ ճիշտ է՝ հիմնականում:



> Ա՛րտ, բոլոր դեպքերում՝ էսօր Հ1-ն անկախություն թույլ տալիս ա: Չգիտեմ՝ վերևից ով ա վերահսկում, բայց որ «*օբյեկտիվության սահմանափակում» չկա,* դրանում վստահ եմ:


«Օբյեկտիվությունը» ո՞րն է: Այն, որ ազգի մեծ մասը ուղղակի այդ հեռուստաընկերության լրատվական հաղորդումները չի դիտում, մի մասն էլ դիտում է, բայց չի հավատում՞…
Միամիտ բաներ կգրես, Բյուր:



> Ամբողջ հաղորդումը տարվա ամփոփումն էր` ինչու չեք ասում, որ դա Հանրայինով ԱՌԱԶԻՆ ԱՆԳԱՄ հնչած մարտի մեկ մասին առաջին փաստացի հաղորդումն էր *առանց պիտակավորումների,* ինչու չեք ասում, որ դա տարվին ամփոփող հեռուստատեսային թերևս ամենահամապարփակ հաղորդումն էր, որ ձանրձալի չէր, որ գրագետ մոնտաժ ու երաժշտություն կար....


Առանց պիտակների՞… Այնպես ես ասում առանց պիտակների, կարծես մարտի մեկին քաղաքում մարդկանց վրա կրակող ավտոմատավորներին, մարդկաց ծեծող ոստիկաններին ցուցադրել են:



> ինչու չեք ասում, որ դա տարվին ամփոփող հեռուստատեսային թերևս ամենահամապարփակ հաղորդումն էր, որ ձանրձալի չէր, որ գրագետ մոնտաժ ու երաժշտություն կար...


Գրագետ մոնտաժն ու երաժշտությունը դեռ չեն նշանակում, որ հաղորդումը ստացվել է: Կարևորը նրանում առկա փաստերն են, օբյեկտիվությունը, ճշմարիտն ասելուց ու ցուցադրելուց *չ*խուսափելը, կամ էլ կիսատ-պռատ, խորամանկորեն ներկայացնելը, որը հատուկ է գրեթե բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններին:

----------

Chuk (03.01.2009), Norton (03.01.2009), Աթեիստ (03.01.2009), Արտիստ (03.01.2009), Գալաթեա (03.01.2009), Ծով (04.01.2009), Հայկօ (03.01.2009), Ձայնալար (03.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (03.01.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Ուրեմն՝ գտնում եք, որ ավելի լավ կադրեր չկա՞ն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ներկայացնելու համար: Մի րոպե…
> Այդքան ազատ ու անկախ է, թող օբյեկտիվորեն գնահատեր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին: Նախկին նախագահին տարվա «դեմք» են համարում նրա համար, որ մայրաքաղաքի ճանապարհները  վերանորոգել է, կառուցել է և այլն… Նախ, ասեմ, որ դա աբսուրդ է: Նախագահը՝ երկրի, մեկ-երկու կմ-անոց ճանապարհ… ու դրա համար տարվա «մարդ»:
> Բա ու՞ր մնաց մարտի մեկին նախորդող և հաջորդող իրադարձությունների մասին նրա խեղաթյուրված գնահատականները, հեռուստաելույթները: Կարճ ասած՝
> Ռոբերտին կարելի էր ճանաչել  տարվա «տականք»:
> Սերժ Սարգսյանին ցուցադրում են երդման արարողության ժամանակ՝ կարմիր գորգերի վրայով հպարտորեն քայլելիս: Նույնն էլ սրան… 
> Եվ այս ամենը Լևոնի և Իսրայելի պետական դրոշի ֆոնին: Ուզում էին բազմամարդ հանրահավաքներն ու երթերը ցուցադրեին, կադր չկա՞ր: Շատ Չուզելու դեպքում անգամ՝ նրան պետք է ճանաչեին տարվա «դեմք»: Նա, չմանրամասնեմ, բավականին լուրջ գործ է արել, արթնացրել է մեր հասարակությանը:
> 
> Սահմանն անցնելը հայհոյելը չէ: Իրականում կատարվածը հանգամանալից և օբյեկտիվորեն ներկայացնելն է:
> «Լևոնական» լրատվամիջոցները հայհոյում են, այո, ճիշտ ես: Բայց նրանց գրածը գոնե վստահ ենք, որ ճիշտ է՝ հիմնականում:
> ...


Դուք ահավոր ծայրահեղական եք, ու ընդհանրապես արդեն վաղուց եմ համոզվել, որ ընդդիմականները ծայրահեղական են ու ոսկե միջին չեն ուզում գտնել կամ տեսնել......որի վրա ես զարմանում եմ...Հմմմ...հետաքրքիր ա, որ "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը" Շանթ-եվ եթեր գնա....կամ ասենք ինչ որ ընդդիմական թվ-ով, նույն կարծի՞քն եք հայտնելու; :Think:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Դուք ահավոր ծայրահեղական եք, ու ընդհանրապես արդեն վաղուց եմ համոզվել, որ ընդդիմականները ծայրահեղական են ու ոսկե միջին չեն ուզում գտնել կամ տեսնել......որի վրա ես զարմանում եմ...Հմմմ...հետաքրքիր ա, որ "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը" Շանթ-եվ եթեր գնա....կամ ասենք ինչ որ ընդդիմական թվ-ով, նույն կարծի՞քն եք հայտնելու;


Նախ մենք ԹՎ չունենք, հետո առավել ևս ընդիմական ԹՎ չունենք :Wink:  Հետո, հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ցավոք սրտի ճշմարտությունը դուք անվանում եք ծայրահեղականություն. Թերևս համաձայն եմ. դա կլիներ ծայրահեղաականություն, եթե դրա տակ թաքնված չլիներ ճշմարտությունը :Think:  Հետո հաճախ չէ որ Ոսկե Միջինն է լավագույն տարբերակ,առավել ևս այս դեպքում. 

Իսկ հատուկ ռեպորտաժը հերթական կիսահաջողված հաղորդումներից է, որը երկար կյանք չի ունենա, ինչպես ցանկացած նման տիպի հաղորդում մեր ազգային ԹՎ-ով :Cool:

----------


## Moon

> Նախ մենք ԹՎ չունենք, հետո առավել ևս ընդիմական ԹՎ չունենք Հետո, հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ցավոք սրտի ճշմարտությունը դուք անվանում եք ծայրահեղականություն. Թերևս համաձայն եմ. դա կլիներ ծայրահեղաականություն, եթե դրա տակ թաքնված չլիներ ճշմարտությունը Հետո հաճախ չէ որ Ոսկե Միջինն է լավագույն տարբերակ,առավել ևս այս դեպքում. 
> 
> Իսկ հատուկ ռեպորտաժը հերթական կիսահաջողված հաղորդումներից է, որը երկար կյանք չի ունենա, ինչպես ցանկացած նման տիպի հաղորդում մեր ազգային ԹՎ-ով


Դե դու ինչպես միշտ իմ ասասծների իմաստը չես հասկանում, համ էլ քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ էս թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդալ :Tongue:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Դե դու ինչպես միշտ իմ ասասծների իմաստը չես հասկանում, համ էլ քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ էս թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդալ


Ժամանակ ծախսեմ, կարդամ ինչ-որ քոփի արած մի ծրագրի մասին? Ասում եմ, հերթական կարճատև պրոյեկտներիցա, որ էլ ավելի ուռոդացնում է մեր առանց այդ էլ "գեղեցիկ" եթերը :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս խորհրդի համար անչափ շնորհակալ եմ.

----------


## Moon

> Ժամանակ ծախսեմ, կարդամ ինչ-որ քոփի արած մի ծրագրի մասին? Ասում եմ, հերթական կարճատև պրոյեկտներիցա, *որ էլ ավելի ուռոդացնում է մեր առանց այդ էլ "գեղեցիկ" եթերը* Համենայն դեպս խորհրդի համար անչափ շնորհակալ եմ.


Հեգնանքով պետք չի խոսքել...հարգելի ազատատենչ...
Մի քիչ CNN նայի ու հասկացի թե որն ա կոչվում ժուռնալիստիկա....ոսկե միջինի օրենքը պետք ա...թե չէ ամբողջ աշխարհում ոչ մի լրատվամիջոց չես գտնի քո ուզածին պես... :Tongue:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Հեգնանքով պետք չի խոսքել...հարգելի ազատատենչ...
> Մի քիչ CNN նայի ու հասկացի թե որն ա կոչվում ժուռնալիստիկա....ոսկե միջինի օրենքը պետք ա...թե չէ ամբողջ աշխարհում ոչ մի լրատվամիջոց չես գտնի քո ուզածին պես...


Ընդունում ես որպես հեգնանք..? Խնդրեմ..Այ սխալը հենց ետա մեր, ես այևլս չեմ տենչում ազատության իմ համար,քանի որ վաղուց գիտեմ թե ինչ է դա, փորձում ենք դա մատուցել նաև հանրության մնացած մասին, իսկ դուք ինքներդ հեգնում ու ծաղրում եք :Cool:  Խնդրեմ, դրանից իմ ազատությունը չի պակասում :Wink: 

Կրկին շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, բայց ցավոք սրտի այսքան դժվարությամբ ձեռք բերած իմ անգլերենը աղավաղվում է միանգամից CNN նայելով, այնպես որ գերադասում են իմ այնքան սիրելի BBC-ն, որտեղ ըստ ինձ լրագրության պակաս նույնպես չկա. Ընդհանարպես ես չէ, որ պետք է հասկանամ թե ինչ է կոչվում ժուռնալիստիկա...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դուք ահավոր ծայրահեղական եք, ու ընդհանրապես արդեն վաղուց եմ համոզվել, որ ընդդիմականները ծայրահեղական են ու ոսկե միջին չեն ուզում գտնել կամ տեսնել......որի վրա ես զարմանում եմ...Հմմմ...հետաքրքիր ա, որ "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը" Շանթ-եվ եթեր գնա....կամ ասենք ինչ որ ընդդիմական թվ-ով, նույն կարծի՞քն եք հայտնելու;


Որքան հեշտ է, չէ՞, մեկ բառով գնահատական տալը- ծայրահեղական :Jpit: : Շանթի մասին կարծիքներ հայտնել ենք համապատասխան թեմայում: Ի դեպ. ասեմ, որ համեմատած հանրայինների, Շանթին բավականին հաջողված ծրագրեր ունի և դա գաղտնիք չէ անգամ հանրայինի ժամանցային ծրագրերը դիտողների համար: Հանրայինի միակ առավելությունը ֆիլմերը հայերեն թարգմանությամբ ցուցադրելն է:



> կամ ասենք ինչ որ ընդդիմական թվ-ով


Ցավոք, ընդդիմադիր կամ գոնե ազատ ՏՎ հիմա չկա…
CNN-ը ցուցադրում է այն ինչ իրականում կա, գնահատականները թողնելով հեռուստադիտողին: Մերոնք խուսափում են *եղած*ը ցուցադրել, հետն էլ հեռուստադիտողին թյուրիմացության մեջ գցող մեկնաբանություններ են անում:
Ճիշտն ասելը ծայրահեղականություն է՞:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ասում եմ, հերթական կարճատև պրոյեկտներիցա, որ էլ ավելի ուռոդացնում է մեր առանց այդ էլ "գեղեցիկ" եթերը


Լավ, էս ու՞ր հասաք  :Sad:  Գրառումներիցդ դատելով` չես էլ նայել հաղորդումները. էլ ո՞նց ես քեզ թույլ տալիս էսպես կոպիտ արտահայտվել: 
ոսկե միջինը լրագրության հիմքն է` օբյեկտիվ լուսաբանում, էնպես որ խոսքդ`



> Հետո հաճախ չէ որ Ոսկե Միջինն է լավագույն տարբերակ,առավել ևս այս դեպքում.


ուղղակի դիլետանտություն է:

ուրիշ բան, որ էդ երազած օբյեկտիվությունն իրականում իդիլիա է, ոչ մի պետական հեռուստաընկերություն երբեք էն աստիճան օբյեկտիվ չի լինում, որ հանգեցնի ժողովրդի խուճապի: Իհարկե, անշուշտ, բնականաբար, Հ1-ում դա խայտառակ մառազմի է հասնում` մի անգամ չի, որ գրել եմ դրա մասին, բայց ասել, թե`



> CNN-ը ցուցադրում է այն ինչ իրականում կա, գնահատականները թողնելով հեռուստադիտողին:


սխալ է. վերջին ռուս-վրացական դեպքերը վառ օրինակ, երբ նույն CNN-ը օր ու գիշեր Սահակաշվիլուն եթեր էր տրամադրում ու նրա գովքը կապում... իրենց հերթին ռուսական հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ մենակ ցեխն էին կոխում Վրաստանին ու չէին լուսաբանում իրենց երկրի թույլ տված սխալները: Իհարկե, արտաքին քաղաքականության խնդիրներ դեպքում դա գոնե ինչ-որ տեղ ներելի է, բայց ներքինի դեպքում` ո'չ:
Բայց մի' շփոթեք Հ1-ն ու "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը" (կամ որևէ այլ հաղորդվում, որ միայն եթեր է հեռարձակվում Հ1-ով, բայց պատրաստվում այլ ընկերության շրջանակներում)... նույնն է, թե, օրինակ, Հ1-ով հեռարձակվող որևէ ֆիլմի անճշտության մեջ տեսնեք ալիքի մեղքը կամ հակառակը: 

էդպես էլ ոչ մեկ կարգին չներկյացրեց հաղորդումը, մենակ մի կադրն եք քննարկում: Ինքս դրա վերաբերյալ կարծիքս գրեցի, բայց նրանք, ովքեր դիտել են հաղորդումը` տպավորություն են ստացել, թե հակալեվոնական կամ համաիշխանական կամ որևէ հակա-համա բան կա՞ր *հաղորդման* մեջ (մի պահ մոռանանք առանձին կադրերի անբաժանելի ենթատեքստերը):

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի երկու կադր նայել եմ, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ գուցե կա, ի՞նչ խոսք, ասենք երթուղայինի մեջ խցկվածներին հարցնում են՝ ձեզ լավ ե՞ք զգում, խո չե՞ք նեղվում, մի խցկված աղջիկ էլ թթված դեմքով թե՝ ուրիշ ճար չունենք ու երթուղայինի դուռը շրխկացնում է տեսախցիկի առջև, հա ի՞նչ :Think: 
Էն առակը հիշում եք, որ մի անառակ որդի է լինում, որին հայրը հա նախատում է՝ թե դու մարդ չես դառնա, որդին հետո տնից գնում է, մի տեղ հաջողացնում է իշխան դառնալ ու հրամայում է հորը կանչեն իր մոտ։ Հայրը ոտքով մի երկու օր ճամփա է կտրում, գալիս է որդու մոտ, էս որդին թե՝ «հայր հիշու՞մ ես, որ ասում էիր, թե ես մարդ չեմ դառնա, հիմա տեսնու՞մ ես, իշխան եմ դարձել, մեծամեծ եմ, բոլորը խոնարհվում են իմ առջև…», հայրը պատասխանում է. «տեսնում եմ զավակս որ մեծամեծ ես դարձել, բայց մեկ է, մարդ չես դարձել, որ մարդ լինեիր, ինձ հալիվորիս չէիր ստիպի քարշ գալ մոտդ, այլ ինքդ կգայիր ինձ տեսնելու»։ Հիմա Հ1–ը ճիշտ է, գուցե պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդումներ է փորձում ունենալ, բայց մեկ է, իրենք մարդ չեն դառնա, իշխանությունների հավատարիմ ծառաներն են, երբեք որևէ իշխանավորի աչքի վերևի ունքի մասին ծպտուն չեն հանի, չկասկածեք։ Իսկ տարվա աժիոտաժները, քաղաքի փողոցների զիբիլանոցները, խցկված երթուղայինները ցույց տալուց պրոբլեմները չեն թեթևանա, քանի որ նրանք մեղավորների անունները այնուամենայնիվ չեն տալիս, իսկ եթե տան էլ, ապա միայն ըստ հրահանգի, զուտ որևէ ծանոթ–բարեկամի համար գործի տեղ կպցնելու նպատակով։ Քանի Հայաստանում դրվածքը չի փոխվել, Հ1–ի բովանդակությունը չի փոխվի, կփոխվի միայն ձևը, կտերը կսիրունանան, կտերի վրա բանծիկ կկապեն, կփայլացնեն, գույն կտան, բայց ուտելուց հետո մեկ է սրտխառնոց է լինելու։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.01.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լավ, էս ու՞ր հասաք  Գրառումներիցդ դատելով` չես էլ նայել հաղորդումները. էլ ո՞նց ես քեզ թույլ տալիս էսպես կոպիտ արտահայտվել: 
> ոսկե միջինը լրագրության հիմքն է` օբյեկտիվ լուսաբանում, էնպես որ խոսքդ`
> 
> ուղղակի դիլետանտություն է:


Ձեր պատկերացրած «ոսկե միջինը», ցավոք, այն ոսկե միջինը չէ: Այսինքն՝ օբյեկտիվությունը /մասնավորապես՝ այն ինչ իրականում եղել է, կա քաղաքական դաշտում/ բացակայում է, չկա: Դրա վառ ապացույցը նախագահներին վերաբերվող հատվածն էր:



> ուրիշ բան, որ էդ երազած օբյեկտիվությունն իրականում իդիլիա է, ոչ մի պետական հեռուստաընկերություն երբեք էն աստիճան օբյեկտիվ չի լինում, որ հանգեցնի ժողովրդի խուճապի: Իհարկե, անշուշտ, բնականաբար, Հ1-ում դա խայտառակ մառազմի է հասնում` մի անգամ չի, որ գրել եմ դրա մասին, բայց ասել, թե`
> 
> սխալ է. վերջին ռուս-վրացական դեպքերը վառ օրինակ, երբ նույն CNN-ը օր ու գիշեր Սահակաշվիլուն եթեր էր տրամադրում ու նրա գովքը կապում... իրենց հերթին ռուսական հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ մենակ ցեխն էին կոխում Վրաստանին ու չէին լուսաբանում իրենց երկրի թույլ տված սխալները: Իհարկե, արտաքին քաղաքականության խնդիրներ դեպքում դա գոնե ինչ-որ տեղ ներելի է, բայց ներքինի դեպքում` ո'չ:
> Բայց մի' շփոթեք Հ1-ն ու "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը" (կամ որևէ այլ հաղորդվում, որ միայն եթեր է հեռարձակվում Հ1-ով, բայց պատրաստվում այլ ընկերության շրջանակներում)... նույնն է, թե, օրինակ, Հ1-ով հեռարձակվող որևէ ֆիլմի անճշտության մեջ տեսնեք ալիքի մեղքը կամ հակառակը:


CNN-ը դժվար թե ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի ունեցող քաղաքական գործընթացները ներկայացնի խեղաթյուրված: Հա, Վրաստանի դեպքերի հետ կապված՝ ռուսական և արևմտյան հեռուստաընկերությունները իրար հակասող տվյալներ էին հաղորդում, բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ այն ժամանակ նրանք արտահայտում էին իրենց երկրների ազգային շահերը, այլ ոչ թե՝ չընտրված վարչախմբի, օլիգարխների, ԱԺ-ում բնակություն հաստատած հաստավիզ դեբիլների շահերը: Ո՞վ է, այսօր բողոքում Հայաստան-ԼՂՀ-Ադրբեջան հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունների «միակողմանի» վերլուծություններին: Լավ են անում, քարոզում են, մեր ազգային շահն է: Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է երկրի ներսում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերին, հասարակությանը հուզող հարցերին, ապա այս դեպքում միակողմանիությունը հատուկ է միայն մերոնց:
Այնպես որ՝ համաձայն եմ.



> Իհարկե, արտաքին քաղաքականության խնդիրներ դեպքում դա գոնե ինչ-որ տեղ ներելի է, բայց ներքինի դեպքում` ո'չ:





> էդպես էլ ոչ մեկ կարգին չներկյացրեց հաղորդումը, մենակ մի կադրն եք քննարկում: Ինքս դրա վերաբերյալ կարծիքս գրեցի, բայց նրանք, ովքեր դիտել են հաղորդումը` տպավորություն են ստացել, թե հակալեվոնական կամ համաիշխանական կամ որևէ հակա-համա *բան կա՞ր* հաղորդման մեջ (մի պահ մոռանանք առանձին կադրերի անբաժանելի ենթատեքստերը):


Չէ, չկար, եթե մոռանանք կադրերի ենթատեքստերը: :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քանի որ Արտակի ծանոթները շատ ծանր են տանում քննադատությունը (թեև հենց դրանով է բարձրանում արտադրանքի որակը, ոչ թե գովելով), քննադատելու փոխարեն ասեմ նշեմ ինչ կարող էր անել, որպեսզի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի հոտ գար:
1. Պետք չի ժողովրդին էշի տեղ դնել, այսինքն ներկայացնել այն ինչ այսպես թե այնպես բոլորը գիտեն (որ ամբողջ ազգը վարակված է жаднокласник-ներով, որ երթուղայինում խցկվել ոչ ոք չի սիրում և այլ),  դա ներկայացնելով որպես դարի հայտնագործություն:
Թող ակումբցիներից մեկը նշի թե ինչ հետաքրքիր կամ նոր բան նա քաղեց այս հաղորդումից:
2. Պետք չի ժամանացային ծրագրին խառնել քաղաքականություն (ինչը արվեց հենց վերջին հաղորդման ժամանակ)
3. Եթե խոսում ես մի թեմայից, որն իսկապես հուզում է հասարակությանը (օր. Քոչարյանի "անձը"), ապա մի քիչ էլ կարելի է հաշվի առնել հենց հասարակության կարծիքը: Թե չէ Հայաստանի տնտեսական աճի երկնիշ թվերի մասին խոսող լրագրողները հերիքում են:

Նոր բան մտածեցի` կգրեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Դուք ահավոր ծայրահեղական եք, ու ընդհանրապես արդեն վաղուց եմ համոզվել, որ ընդդիմականները ծայրահեղական են ու ոսկե միջին չեն ուզում գտնել կամ տեսնել......որի վրա ես զարմանում եմ...Հմմմ...հետաքրքիր ա, որ "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը" Շանթ-եվ եթեր գնա....կամ ասենք ինչ որ ընդդիմական թվ-ով, նույն կարծի՞քն եք հայտնելու;


Խփեցիր ճիշտ նշանակետին  :Smile: 
Իհարկե՛ ծայրահեղական ենք: Անշուշտ ծայրահեղական ենք, որովհետև չենք հրճվում, որ ինչ-որ հաղորդում իր մեջ այնքան համարձակություն է գտել, որ թռուցիկ խոսի մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների մասին ու դա ներկայացնի որպես օբյեկտիվության գագաթնակետ, որ այդ հաղորդման հեղինակներն ու համակիրները հայտարարեն. «Տեսա՞ք, մենք ռիսկ ենք արել մարտի 1-ի մասին խոսել»: Բա ի՞նչ պետք էի անեինք, պարոնայք լրագրողներ: Տարվա ամենակարևոր ու ամենացավալի իրադարձությունն էր, բա որ չխոսեիք պոռնի՛կ կլինեիք: Խոսում եմ կտրուկ, որովհետև ունեմ, ինչպես Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի, այդպես կտրուկ խոսելու իրավունք: Հիմա այդ մարդիկ գլուխ են գովում ու ասում են. «գովե՛ք մեզ, որովհետև պոռնիկ չեղանք»: Բայց դա քիչ է պարոնայք, շատ քիչ է լրագրողների ու հաղորդումների համար:

Ձեր յուրաքանչյուր հաղորդման մեջ պիտի՛ խոսեիք մարտի 1-ի մասին, պիտի քննադատեիք ու պատին գամեիք իշխանությանը ու զրկվեիք ձեր աշխատանքներից ու անցնեիք ինչ-որ ընդհատակյա մամուլ, այդ դեպքում կգովի ձեզ ու կասեի. «ՀԱԼԱ՛Լ ա իրանց»: Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ ա ձեր արածը, որ գովեմ: Որ ռիսկ եք արել կցկտուր երկու բառ ասել ու էդ ընթացքում չեք հապաղել ստոր կադրերի ցուցադրումից (ստոր, որովհետև այդ կադրերը մշտապես օգտագործվել են ստորագույն նպատակներով):

3 կրթություն, 10 տարվա աշխատանքային ստաժ, ֆլա՛ն-ֆստա՜ն... շատ քիչ է էդ անտերը լրագրության, լավ լրագրության համար: Լուս ջան, որ հա ժուռնալիստիկա տերմինն ես մեջ գցում՝ օգտվելով քո ժուռնալիստիկայում սովորելու փաստով: Արի քեզ հիասթափեցնեմ. Այդ ձեր ժուռնալիստիկայում սովորող-սովորածների մեծ մասին 10 անգամ ավելի լավ հոդվածներ կգրեմ ու հաղորդումներ կպատրաստեմ: Գլու՞խ եմ գովում, մեծամտանու՞մ եմ: Ճիշտ հակառակը. ես չափազանց վատ հոդվածներ կգրեմ ու հաղորդումներ կպատրաստեմ, բայց դա այսօրվա ժուռնալիստների մեծ մասինից ավելի որակով կլինի, որտև էդ ձեր ժուռնալիստիկայում որակ չկա, ցավոք, խիստ ցավոք:

Լրագրողին առաջին հերթին մեծ համարձակություն է պետք ու իսկական լրագրողներն էսօրվա բազում անգամներ ծեծ կերած ու դատարանի առջև կանգնած Գագիկ Շամշյանն է, գործից ազատված Սուրեն Սարգսյանն է, Գոհար Վեզիրյան ու Աննա Իսրայելյանն են: Այ իրանք են լրագրողները, որ բացի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից նաև համարձակություն ունեն ու չեն վախում իրանց խոսքը ասել ու կես բերան «մարտի 1» տերմինն օգտագործելու համար էլ իրենք իրենց հերոսներ չեն հռչակում:

Չէ, ոնց կլինի, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին են խոսել ու մարտի 1 են ասել, ուրեմն արդեն օբյեկտիվ են: Ո՛չ, ուղղակի եթե չասեիք ուրեմն զրոյից ցածր կլինեիք, որտև էն թեմաներն են, որոնք էսօրվա իրականությունում շրջելիություն չունեն: Ու հիմա ո՞վ է ծայրահեղականը, Լուս ջան, ե՞ս, թե՞ դու  :Angry2:

----------

Nareco (10.01.2009), Արտիստ (04.01.2009), Գալաթեա (03.01.2009), Հայկօ (03.01.2009), Մարկիզ (03.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (04.01.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Պի Էս* ջան, ինչքան հասկանում եմ Դուք Արտակին ճանաչում եք Ալեքսանյան։

 Ինչ եք կարծում, ինքը ժամանակ կունենա՞ մի օր մի 20 րոպեով մտնի Ակումբ, այս թեման, ու մեր՝  իր հաղորդման հեռուստադիտողների հետ քննարկի իր վերջին թողարկումը։ Թեկուզ Ձեր մականունով, որ գրանցվելու վրա ժամանակ չծախսի  :Smile: 

Ինչպես տեսնում եք, այստեղ բավականաչափ իրազեկ մարդիկ կան, որոնց հետաքրքում է, թե ասենք ինչու՞ հրեական դրոշը էդ մի թիքա հաղորդման մեջ էլ ծածանվեց։

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ հենց հաղորդման հեղինակի փաստարկները լսել։

----------

Nareco (10.01.2009), Norton (03.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (04.01.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ձեր պատկերացրած «ոսկե միջինը», ցավոք, այն ոսկե միջինը չէ: Այսինքն՝ օբյեկտիվությունը /մասնավորապես՝ այն ինչ իրականում եղել է, կա քաղաքական դաշտում/ բացակայում է, չկա:


Ես ասացի` սա ոսկե միջի՞ն էր: Ասել եմ`




> Օբյեկտիվությունն, իհարկե, ամենացանկալի մակարդակի չէր, բայց, վստահ եղիր, մի քանի աստիճան բարձր էր, քան Հ1-ի որևէ այլ հաղորդման շրջանակներում:


իսկ սրա մեջ նկատվում է ձգտում` ոսկե միջինի: Ընդամենը: Գոնե:

----------


## Վարպետ

Լավ, մի հատ թեմայի մեջ գրառում անեմ, չկա` չկա :Smile: 
Ես Արտակին համարում եմ լավ լրագրող, ու իրան էլ ասել եմ էդ մասին, ինքը գիտի իմ ընտանիքի վերաբերմունքն իրա հանդեպ որպես մարդու ու որպես լրագրողի:
Բայց որ Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը ակնհայը գլխառադ ա, էդ էլ էմ կարծում, որ գիտի, ու հավելյալ կրկնելու կարիք չկա :Smile:  Արտակին առաջարկում եմ` համագործակցի ակումբի հետ: Կհամաձայնվի, էքսպերիմենտների խելառ ա: Ով կփորձի թեմա ընտրել ու ռեպորտաժ պատրաստել?

----------


## Enigmatic

Եթե խնդրեմ օրն ու ժամը գրեք էլի թե երբա հաղորդումը

----------


## Ծով

> Լավ, մի հատ թեմայի մեջ գրառում անեմ, չկա` չկա
> Ես Արտակին համարում եմ լավ լրագրող, ու իրան էլ ասել եմ էդ մասին, ինքը գիտի իմ ընտանիքի վերաբերմունքն իրա հանդեպ որպես մարդու ու որպես լրագրողի:
> Բայց որ Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը ակնհայը գլխառադ ա, էդ էլ էմ կարծում, որ գիտի, ու հավելյալ կրկնելու կարիք չկա Արտակին առաջարկում եմ` համագործակցի ակումբի հետ: Կհամաձայնվի, էքսպերիմենտների խելառ ա: Ով կփորձի թեմա ընտրել ու ռեպորտաժ պատրաստել?


Լավ միտք է։ Բայց մինչ այս, P.S.-n արդեն առաջարկել էր հանդիպում Հատուկ ռեպորտաժի հեղինակային կազմի հետ, չէ՞...ուրեմն, կարծում եմ, որ արժի լիվ հանդիպում կազմակերպել :Smile:  ու հանդիպման ժամանակ հա՛մ կզրուցենք, հա՛մ կբանավիճենք, համ էլ ռեպորտաժ կպատրաստվի :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Չնայած, ես առաջարկում եմ հանդիպել միայն Ա. Ալեքսանյանի հետ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ով կփորձի թեմա ընտրել ու ռեպորտաժ պատրաստել?


Ես  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ես դեմ եմ, բացարձակ դեմ եմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եթե խնդրեմ օրն ու ժամը գրեք էլի թե երբա հաղորդումը


Օրն ու ժամը չգիտեմ, բայց Youtube-ում կարող ես որոշ բաներ գտնել http://www.youtube.com/user/Banadzev

----------


## Ծով

> Ես դեմ եմ, բացարձակ դեմ եմ:


Եթե ադմինը դեմ ա, կարծում եմ անիմաստ ա...
Իսկ ես դեմ եմ Բյուրի՝ ռեպորտաժ պատրաստելուն :Tongue: 
դե, ահմեստ եղի՛ էլի, սկի ես, որ համապատասխան կրթություն էլ ստացա, էլի անմասն եմ մնում...ի՞նչ մի...ընտանիքով ռեպորտաժ եք սարքում...իբր գոհ ենք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե, ահմեստ եղի՛ էլի, սկի ես, որ համապատասխան կրթություն էլ ստացա, էլի անմասն եմ մնում...ի՞նչ մի...ընտանիքով ռեպորտաժ եք սարքում...իբր գոհ ենք


Ի՞նչ ես ուզում ընտանիքիցս:  :Angry2: 
Հետո ինչ, որ դիպլոմ չունեմ: Ես էլ իմ կրթությունը տանն եմ սարքում:  :LOL:  Համ էլ ես կատակ էի անում, ուզում էի տեսնեի՝ ով ինչպես կարձագանքի:  :Sad: 
Իրականում որոշակի բաներ կան, որոնցից ես ձգտում եմ հնարավորինս հեռու մնալ:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Օրն ու ժամը չգիտեմ, բայց Youtube-ում կարող ես որոշ բաներ գտնել http://www.youtube.com/user/Banadzev


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Խփեցիր ճիշտ նշանակետին 
> Իհարկե՛ ծայրահեղական ենք: Անշուշտ ծայրահեղական ենք, որովհետև չենք հրճվում, որ ինչ-որ հաղորդում իր մեջ այնքան համարձակություն է գտել, որ թռուցիկ խոսի մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների մասին ու դա ներկայացնի որպես օբյեկտիվության գագաթնակետ, որ այդ հաղորդման հեղինակներն ու համակիրները հայտարարեն. «Տեսա՞ք, մենք ռիսկ ենք արել մարտի 1-ի մասին խոսել»: Բա ի՞նչ պետք էի անեինք, պարոնայք լրագրողներ: Տարվա ամենակարևոր ու ամենացավալի իրադարձությունն էր, բա որ չխոսեիք պոռնի՛կ կլինեիք: Խոսում եմ կտրուկ, որովհետև ունեմ, ինչպես Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի, այդպես կտրուկ խոսելու իրավունք: Հիմա այդ մարդիկ գլուխ են գովում ու ասում են. «գովե՛ք մեզ, որովհետև պոռնիկ չեղանք»: Բայց դա քիչ է պարոնայք, շատ քիչ է լրագրողների ու հաղորդումների համար:
> 
> Ձեր յուրաքանչյուր հաղորդման մեջ պիտի՛ խոսեիք մարտի 1-ի մասին, պիտի քննադատեիք ու պատին գամեիք իշխանությանը ու զրկվեիք ձեր աշխատանքներից ու անցնեիք ինչ-որ ընդհատակյա մամուլ, այդ դեպքում կգովի ձեզ ու կասեի. «ՀԱԼԱ՛Լ ա իրանց»: Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ ա ձեր արածը, որ գովեմ: Որ ռիսկ եք արել կցկտուր երկու բառ ասել ու էդ ընթացքում չեք հապաղել ստոր կադրերի ցուցադրումից (ստոր, որովհետև այդ կադրերը մշտապես օգտագործվել են ստորագույն նպատակներով):
> 
> 3 կրթություն, 10 տարվա աշխատանքային ստաժ, ֆլա՛ն-ֆստա՜ն... շատ քիչ է էդ անտերը լրագրության, լավ լրագրության համար: Լուս ջան, որ հա ժուռնալիստիկա տերմինն ես մեջ գցում՝ օգտվելով քո ժուռնալիստիկայում սովորելու փաստով: Արի քեզ հիասթափեցնեմ. *Այդ ձեր ժուռնալիստիկայում սովորող-սովորածների մեծ մասին 10 անգամ ավելի լավ հոդվածներ կգրեմ ու հաղորդումներ կպատրաստեմ: Գլու՞խ եմ գովում, մեծամտանու՞մ եմ:* Ճիշտ հակառակը. ես չափազանց վատ հոդվածներ կգրեմ ու հաղորդումներ կպատրաստեմ, բայց դա այսօրվա ժուռնալիստների մեծ մասինից ավելի որակով կլինի, որտև էդ ձեր ժուռնալիստիկայում որակ չկա, ցավոք, խիստ ցավոք:
> 
> Լրագրողին առաջին հերթին մեծ համարձակություն է պետք ու իսկական լրագրողներն էսօրվա բազում անգամներ ծեծ կերած ու դատարանի առջև կանգնած Գագիկ Շամշյանն է, գործից ազատված Սուրեն Սարգսյանն է, Գոհար Վեզիրյան ու Աննա Իսրայելյանն են: Այ իրանք են լրագրողները, որ բացի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից նաև համարձակություն ունեն ու չեն վախում իրանց խոսքը ասել ու կես բերան «մարտի 1» տերմինն օգտագործելու համար էլ իրենք իրենց հերոսներ չեն հռչակում:
> 
> Չէ, ոնց կլինի, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին են խոսել ու մարտի 1 են ասել, ուրեմն արդեն օբյեկտիվ են: Ո՛չ, ուղղակի եթե չասեիք ուրեմն զրոյից ցածր կլինեիք, որտև էն թեմաներն են, որոնք էսօրվա իրականությունում շրջելիություն չունեն: Ու հիմա ո՞վ է ծայրահեղականը, Լուս ջան, ե՞ս, թե՞ դու


Լավ էլ գուշակել ես, որ մեծամտություն ա արդեն քո ասածը... :Bad: 
Հա մեկ էլ շտապեմ տեղեկացնել, որ նախ ծայրահեղականների մասին արդեն խոսել եմ, մեկ էլ որ հիմա բոլոր թվ-իների լրատվականներում լրագրող կոչվածների մեծամասնությունը հայ բանասիրականն ավարտած, ԽԾԲ-ով տեղավորված անորակ դեմքեր են։ Մեր ֆակուլտետի ուսանողներին անգիր գիտեմ, ով որտեղ ու ինչ ձև ա աշխատում։
Նարեկ Նիկողոսյան(Հ1-ի հրաշք),
Շուշան Հարությունյան (Ա1+)
Արման Ղարիբյան (Ա1+)
Շուշան Ստեփանյան(ՀԵտք օնլայն)
էլ չթվարկեմ, էդքանը բավական ա :Dance:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ էլ գուշակել ես, որ մեծամտություն ա արդեն քո ասածը...


Չեմ ուզում արձագանքել ամբողջ գրառմանդ, ուզում եմ ընդամենը արձագանքել, որ թավով ընդգծել ես միայն մի հատվածը ու գրածիս մեջ ցավոք սրտի մեծամտություն չկար:

Ես հրաշալի գիտեմ, որ վատ հոդվածներ կգրեմ ու վատ ռեպորտաժներ կպատրաստեմ, քանի որ ես լրագրող չեմ, չունեմ համապատասխան գիտելիքներ: Իսկ գրառմանս միակ իմաստն այն էր, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ ժուռնալիստիկայում շատ վատ կրթություն են տալիս ու Հայաստանում լրագրության մակարդակն ընդհանուր շատ ցածր է: Սա ցավալի իրողություն է և եթե անգամ ես մեծամիտ եմ, ապա իմ այս խոսքերում մեծամտություն գտնելը չափազանց բարդ, եթե ոչ անհնարին բան է: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ալեքսանյան Արտակին ապա ես անշուշտ ընդունում եմ, որ ինքը պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրող է, սակայն դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում:

Կոնկրետ իմ համար հեռուստահաղորդումներից ու մամուլից սպասելիքը հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվությունն է, անաչառությունը, համարձակությունը խոսել արգելված թեմաներից, առանց վախենալու իրենց նկատմամբ հնարավոր կիրառվող պատիժներից: Իսկ եթե այս ամենին լրագրողը չի հետևում, անում է հակառակը (Արտակի մասին չեմ խոսում, այլ տեսական այս պահին), ապա նրա պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը ինձ միայն վնաս կարող է բերել: Քանի որ եթե ապատեղեկատվությունը կամ ասենք թունավոր պրոպագանդան ներկայացվում է պրոֆեսիոնալի ձեռքով պրոֆեսիոնալ կերպ, ապա դրանից ավելի սարսափելի բան դժվար է պատկերացնել, դրա զոհերը ավելի շատ են լինելու, բերած վնասները՝ ահռելի:

----------

Վարպետ (04.01.2009), Վիշապ (04.01.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ էլ գուշակել ես, որ մեծամտություն ա արդեն քո ասածը...
> Հա մեկ էլ շտապեմ տեղեկացնել, որ նախ ծայրահեղականների մասին արդեն խոսել եմ, մեկ էլ որ հիմա բոլոր թվ-իների լրատվականներում լրագրող կոչվածների մեծամասնությունը հայ բանասիրականն ավարտած, ԽԾԲ-ով տեղավորված անորակ դեմքեր են։ Մեր ֆակուլտետի ուսանողներին անգիր գիտեմ, ով որտեղ ու ինչ ձև ա աշխատում։
> Նարեկ Նիկողոսյան(Հ1-ի հրաշք),
> Շուշան Հարությունյան (Ա1+)
> Արման Ղարիբյան (Ա1+)
> Շուշան Ստեփանյան(ՀԵտք օնլայն)
> էլ չթվարկեմ, էդքանը բավական ա


Լուսին, հասկանալի է, որ դու խոսում ես լրագրողական պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի մասին, իհարկե դիտարկելով եղելիության ներկայացման ձևը, խոսքերը, նկարահանումների ռակուրսները, տեսաէֆեկտները, լրագրողի կաստում–շլվարը… այս ամենը իհարկե շատ կարևոր է։ Սակայն լրագրողի հիմնական դերը ոչ թե եղելիության փայլուն ներկայացնելն ու մեկնաբանելն է, այլ հեռուստադիտող–կլիենտին դեպք–պատահար–երևույթին օբյեկտիվորեն տեղեկացնելն է, որ կլիենտը համարժեք կարծիք–դիրքորոշում ունենա, հետո համապատասխան ձևով իրեն դրսևորի, որ առաջիկայում երկիրը, հանրությունը, քաղաքացիները հնարավորինս կարողանան խուսափել տհաճ պատահար–երևույթներից  և գերակշռեն դրական դեպքերը միայն։ Այ սա է իմ կարծիքով լրագրողի ֆունկցիան, չորրորդ իշխանություն որ ասում են, ինձ թվում է դրա համար են ասում։ Իսկ զուտ թիթիզ կադրերն ու ճոխ խոսքերը, ճոռոմախառը մեկնաբանությունները, որոնցից հեռուստադիտողը միայն կայֆ է ստանում, իսկ նրա ուղեղի պարունակությունը բացարձակապես չի փոխվում, ապա դա լրիվ նույն սերիալի ազդեցությունն է թողնում՝ հասարակության բթացում։ Անչափ կարևոր է, թե լրագրողը ինչքանով է հասկանում իր հիմնական դերը, ինչքանով է իրեն տվյալ երկրի քաղաքացի զգում, ինչքանով է իրեն պատասխանատու համարում դեպքերի ներկայացման օբյեկտիվության մեջ։ Եթե նրա համար ամենակարևորը ձևն է, ապա լրիվ համաձայն եմ Չուկի հետ, ավելի սարսափելի բան մեկ էլ սատանան է, դեզինֆորմացիան ու դեմագոգիան մարդկության սարսափելի չարիքներից  են։

----------

Chuk (04.01.2009)

----------


## P.S.

Հունվարի 6-ին, ժամը 17,15-ին
Հատուկ Ռեպորտաժ

----------


## Adam

Քաղաքականությամբ չեմ հետաքրքրվում, ճիշտ է հաղորդում հավանելու համար դրանով հետաքրքրվել ինձ թվում է պետք չէ այդքան: Կոնկրետ ինձ Արտակը, որպես լրագրող շատ է դուր գալիս: Ոչ միայն պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրող է, այլ նաև ես կասեյի պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավար: Ամեն լրագրող չէ, որ նաև լավ հաղորդավար է, համաձայնեք: Ասեմ, որ ինձ դուր եկավ տարին ամփոփող Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը, քանի որ արված էր դինամիկ, չէր թողնում, որ հեռուստադիտողը ձանձրանա և էլի շատ ու շատ  մանրուքներ: Ես միշտ էլ Հ1-ի անձնակազմը համարել եմ ամենապրոֆեսիոնալ անձնակազմը հայկական բոլոր հեռուստատեսությունների մեջ:

----------


## Adam

հանած Հրաչ Քեշիշյանին իհարկե...

----------

Վարպետ (06.01.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, երկրորդ ու երրորդ մասերը որ շաաատ , կարծում եմ Հ1 -ի եթերում էտ կարգի հաղորդում ունենալը մեծ առաջնթաց է, ու բացի դա, եթե նույնիսկ լրագրողների հետ սկանդալային մասերը հանենք, նյուս սյուժեներից նույնպես զգացվում էր որ պրոֆեսիոնալ թիմ ա աշխատում, ես առաջին անգամ էի նայում ու տպավորված եմ :Ok:

----------


## Վարպետ

Նայեցի: 
«Անանցանելի Երևանից» ընդամենը երկու տպավորություն ստացա: Ավելին չստացա կարդացող ձայնի անընկալելիության, գրված տեքստում ասելիքի բացակայության և մի շարք այլ պատճառներով:
Իսկ ստացածս երկու տպավորությունները հետեւյալն էին.
1.    Կարծես ինչ-որ դեկտեկտիվ պատմություն լիներ, որի իմաստը բնականաբար չհասկացա:
2.    Կոնդը պետք է քանդել (քանի որ լիքը օլիգարխների անհրաժեշտ ա տարածք, շենքեր սարքելու համար):
Ափսոս էր էդ ժամանակը, որը վատնվեց էդ ռեպորտաժի վրա:

Ինտերնետի մասին: Որակյալ ինտերնետը շատ կարևոր է երկրի ռազմավարական անվտանգության համար: Ինտերնետը շատ կարևոր է Հայաստանի համար:
Տեսնես Արտակին էս բրեդը իրոք դուր ա գալիս?

Լրագրողների մասը լավն էր, քիչ էր, բայց լավն էր: Եթե չհաշվենք վերջին նախադասությունը` Տաթևիկ Նալբանդյանը, ի տարբերություն ընդդիմադիր լրագրողների, չուզեց խոսել այդ մասին:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կոնդի մասով հա, բայց ինտերնետի պահով ինչը դուրդ չի եկել Վա?  դե դու հաստատ ինձնից շատ կջոգես էտ հարցում ասա էլի, ինձ դուր եկավ , հիմնական գնահատականների հետ համաձայն եմ, անորակ ինետի համար մեղավոր են բոլորը թե պռովայդերները թե պետությունը, ու որպեսզի էտ հարցը լուծվի պետք ա այլնտրանքային կապուղիներ որոնք հիմա քաշվում են, մարդիկ նորմալ սյուժե էին պատրաստել :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կոնդի մասով հա, բայց ինտերնետի պահով ինչը դուրդ չի եկել Վա?  դե դու հաստատ ինձնից շատ կջոգես էտ հարցում ասա էլի, ինձ դուր եկավ , հիմնական գնահատականների հետ համաձայն եմ, անորակ ինետի համար մեղավոր են բոլորը թե պռովայդերները թե պետությունը, ու որպեսզի էտ հարցը լուծվի պետք ա այլնտրանքային կապուղիներ որոնք հիմա քաշվում են, մարդիկ նորմալ սյուժե էին պատրաստել


Եր ջան: Օրինակ էն, որ Հայաստանում ինտերնետը դանդաղ ա, դրա ներկայացումը "այս ընթացքում բեռնավորվեց միայն 6 տոկոս"-ով չի բացատրվում :Smile:  Նախ` էդ ինչ կլուբ էր? Ինչ կապ էր? Կարող ա դայլափ էր? :Smile:  Երկրորդը, ինձ ինտերնետի դանդաղության մասին մեր Էլմոյի տված 30 վայրկյանանոց բացատրությունը ավելին տվեց, քան էդ ամբողջ ռեպորտաժը: Ուր էին գրաֆիկները` որտեղից ա գալիս, ինչ կանալով ա գալիս, խի ա էդ կանալը փոքր: Կարող ա սպառողներն են քիչ? Կարող ա շրջափակում ա? Կարող ա ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ են աշխատողները? Կարող ա մոնոպոլիա ա? Եթե էս մասին խոսվել էլ ա, ես "չեմ լսել", այսինքն ինձ տեղ չհասավ: Իմա` ինչով էր ուրեմն լավը էդ ռեպորտաժը?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան: Օրինակ էն, որ Հայաստանում ինտերնետը դանդաղ ա, դրա ներկայացումը "այս ընթացքում բեռնավորվեց միայն 6 տոկոս"-ով չի բացատրվում Նախ` էդ ինչ կլուբ էր? Ինչ կապ էր? Կարող ա դայլափ էր? Երկրորդը, ինձ ինտերնետի դանդաղության մասին մեր Էլմոյի տված 30 վայրկյանանոց բացատրությունը ավելին տվեց, քան էդ ամբողջ ռեպորտաժը: Ուր էին գրաֆիկները` որտեղից ա գալիս, ինչ կանալով ա գալիս, խի ա էդ կանալը փոքր: Կարող ա սպառողներն են քիչ? Կարող ա շրջափակում ա? Կարող ա ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ են աշխատողները? Կարող ա մոնոպոլիա ա? Եթե էս մասին խոսվել էլ ա, ես "չեմ լսել", այսինքն ինձ տեղ չհասավ: Իմա` ինչով էր ուրեմն լավը էդ ռեպորտաժը?


Եթե էտ կարգի էլ անեին քեզ պարզ կլիներ բայց լսարանի մեծամասնությանը պարզ չէր լինի, բայց գներից հա կարաին խոսաին, օրիանակ որ Արմենթելը 1ՄԲ կանալը պռովայդերներին վաճառում ա 1500 դոլարով, առաջ վաճառելա 4500 :Shok: , 80 անգամ ավելի թանկ քան Եվրոպա :Cool:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինձ թվում ա սկզբի համար նորմալ ա նոր են սկսել մարդիկ միանգամից չէր կարա չէ ամեն ինչ սուպեր լինել, հետո քննադատություններից և այլն մարդիկ հետևություններ կանեն երևի :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Եթե էտ կարգի էլ անեին քեզ պարզ կլիներ բայց լսարանի մեծամասնությանը պարզ չէր լինի, բայց գներից հա կարաին խոսաին, օրիանակ որ Արմենթելը 1ՄԲ կանալը պռովայդերներին վաճառում ա 1500 դոլարով, առաջ վաճառելա 4500, 80 անգամ ավելի թանկ քան Եվրոպա


Դե բա Եր ջան, բա ռեպորտաժն էլ հենց էդ ա :Smile:  Որ անհասկանալի բաներից խոսվի նենց, որ բոլորի համար հասկանալի լինի, ու իրանք նոր բան ստանան :Smile: 
Ես հիշում եմ, մի անգամ մի սեմինարի ժամանակ պատմում էին, թե ոնց էին ականատես եղել ռուսական հեռուստաընկերությունների հետաքննող լրագրողների նախապատրաստմանը այս կամ այն թեման շոշափելուն: Պատմում էին, որ տոննայով գրականություն էին կարդում, մասնագետների հետ էին խորհրդակցում, համարյա մասնագետ էին դառնում, նոր սկսում էին ռեպորտաժի սցենարը գրել, որ հանկած ինչ-որ ավելորդ րոպե չվատնեին անկապ ինֆոյի վրա ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ կարևոր ինֆո բաց չթողնեին:
Իսկ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն էր, որ էդ աղջկա համար ամենաթարմ նորություններից մեկը այն էր, որ "ինտերնետը մեր երկրի համար ստրատեգիական նշանակություն ունի", ու ինքը անպայման որոշել էր էդ հատվածը սինխրոնում դնել :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե բա Եր ջան, բա ռեպորտաժն էլ հենց էդ ա Որ անհասկանալի բաներից խոսվի նենց, որ բոլորի համար հասկանալի լինի, ու իրանք նոր բան ստանան
> Ես հիշում եմ, մի անգամ մի սեմինարի ժամանակ պատմում էին, թե ոնց էին ականատես եղել ռուսական հեռուստաընկերությունների հետաքննող լրագրողների նախապատրաստմանը այս կամ այն թեման շոշափելուն: Պատմում էին, որ տոննայով գրականություն էին կարդում, մասնագետների հետ էին խորհրդակցում, համարյա մասնագետ էին դառնում, նոր սկսում էին ռեպորտաժի սցենարը գրել, որ հանկած ինչ-որ ավելորդ րոպե չվատնեին անկապ ինֆոյի վրա ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ կարևոր ինֆո բաց չթողնեին:
> Իսկ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն էր, որ էդ աղջկա համար ամենաթարմ նորություններից մեկը այն էր, որ "ինտերնետը մեր երկրի համար ստրատեգիական նշանակություն ունի", ու ինքը անպայման որոշել էր էդ հատվածը սինխրոնում դնել


Վա բայց հաշվի առ որ հեռուստադիտողների մեծամասնությանը քո ասած լրիվ չոր փաստերով կարողա և լրիվ խառնեին իրար , դե նդեղ գրաֆիկներ թվեր և այլն պիտի ահագին մոտ լինես էտ ամեն ինչին որ գլուխ հանես որտեղ է թաղված շան գլուխը այսպես ասած, էտ մի նկատառումը հանած մնացածում համածայն եմ հետդ :Cool:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ինձ թվում ա սկզբի համար նորմալ ա նոր են սկսել մարդիկ միանգամից չէր կարա չէ ամեն ինչ սուպեր լինել, հետո քննադատություններից և այլն մարդիկ հետևություններ կանեն երևի


Ախր որ էդքան հավակնոտ չլինեին... Մենք ամեն ինչը նոր ենք սկսում :Smile:  Բան չունեմ ասելու :Smile:  Ժողովրդավարությունն էլ, ընտրություններն էլ, նախագահական համակարգն էլ, շուկայական հարաբերություններն էլ :Smile:  Բայց եթե իրանց անվանում ենք հենց էդ անուններով, ապա պետք ա շեշտենք, որ իրանց` այդպիսի անուն կրելը դեռ այդպիսին լինել չի նշանակում: Համաձայն չես?
Նույնն էլ վերաբերվում ա մեր հեռուստալրագրությանը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վա բայց հաշվի առ որ հեռուստադիտողների մեծամասնությանը քո ասած լրիվ չոր փաստերով կարողա և լրիվ խառնվեր իրար ու բան չհասկանար, էտ մի նկատառումը հանած մնացածում համածայն եմ հետդ


Եր, չալարեմ, դնեմ քո համար էդ նույն թեմայով ռեպորտաժի սցենար գրեմ, ինչ անեմ, որ հավատաս, որ հնարավոր ա :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, չալարեմ, դնեմ քո համար էդ նույն թեմայով ռեպորտաժի սցենար գրեմ, ինչ անեմ, որ հավատաս, որ հնարավոր ա


Ես չեմ ասում անհնարա :Shok: , ասում եմ որ տենց կարողա էն մարդիկ որոնք ինտերնետ մտնում են մենակ ասենք օդնոկլասսնիկի, չեն հասկանա ինչ մասինա խոսքը ու ավելի կխճճվեն, իսկ մասնագետները հենա առանց էտ ռեպորտաժի էլ գիտեն էլի որը որից հետոյա :Cool:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես չեմ ասում անհնարա, ասում եմ որ տենց կարողա էն մարդիկ որոնք ինտերնետ մտնում են մենակ ասենք օդնոկլասսնիկի, չեն հասկանա ինչ մասինա խոսքը ու ավելի կխճճվեն, իսկ մասնագետները հենա առանց էտ ռեպորտաժի էլ գիտեն էլի որը որից հետոյա


Ախպերս, էլի երևի մի քիչ պարզ չարտահայտվեցի :Smile:  Նկատի ունեի` հնարավոր ա նենց ռեպորտաժ անել, որ նույնիկս օդնոկլասսնիկներ մտնողների ու նույնիսկ տատուս համար հասկանալի լիներ :Smile:  Դրա համար կան հատուկ հնարքներ` գրաֆիկներ, համեմատություններ և այլն: Օրինակ կարելի էր համեմատություն բերել ջրատար խողովակի հետ, ասենք, ու ինտերնետը չափել խորանարդ մետրերով :Jpit: ) Որ մեկը չէր հասկանա? :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ախպերս, էլի երևի մի քիչ պարզ չարտահայտվեցի Նկատի ունեի` հնարավոր ա նենց ռեպորտաժ անել, որ նույնիկս օդնոկլասսնիկներ մտնողների ու նույնիսկ տատուս համար հասկանալի լիներ Դրա համար կան հատուկ հնարքներ` գրաֆիկներ, համեմատություններ և այլն: Օրինակ կարելի էր համեմատություն բերել ջրատար խողովակի հետ, ասենք, ու ինտերնետը չափել խորանարդ մետրերով) Որ մեկը չէր հասկանա?


Ես հասկանում եմ բայց դու երևի չգիտես որ բացի Արմենթելի սահմանած գներից կա նաը պետական հարկեր , ծախսեր որոնք անում են պրովայդերները տարբեր սարքեր ձեռք բերելու համար, կարճ ասած եթե իրանք էտ ամենը անեին քո ասած հասկանալի գրաֆիկով ու ցույց տային ովա մեղավոր Հայստանում ոչ հուսալի ու թանկ ինետ կապի համար, պետք կլիներ ամբողջ իրենց եթերաժամը ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես հասկանում եմ բայց դու երևի չգիտես որ բացի Արմենթելի սահմանած գներից կա նաը պետական հարկեր , ծախսեր որոնք անում են պրովայդերները տարբեր սարքեր ձեռք բերելու համար, կարճ ասած եթե իրանք էտ ամենը անեին քո ասած հասկանալի գրաֆիկով ու ցույց տային ովա մեղավոր Հայստանում ոչ հուսալի ու թանկ ինետ կապի համար, պետք կլիներ ամբողջ իրենց եթերաժամը ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի


Եթե խուսափեին "Ինտերնետը երկրի համար ունի ռազմավարական նշանակություն"-ատիպ ախմախ նախադասություններից, մի քանի րոպե օգտակար ինֆո կտային :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հետո սենց պահել կա, օրինակ ինձ դուր չեկավ որ ցույցի կադրերից մեկում ցույց տվեցին ոնցա մեկը շշով ոստիկանի գլխին հարվածում, բայց ես շարժման համակիր եմ ու պարզ բանա որ էտ ինձ դուր չէր գա, բայց մեր իրականությունում ինչ էլ որ ցույց տվեցին ահագին մեծ առաջնթաց ա, ես հաստատ մյուս հաղորդումներն էլ կնայեմ :Ok:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եթե խուսափեին "Ինտերնետը երկրի համար ունի ռազմավարական նշանակություն"-ատիպ ախմախ նախադասություններից, մի քանի րոպե օգտակար ինֆո կտային


Դե հա քննադատելու բան հաստատ կա ես երբ ասեցի անթերի էր , բայց արի ընդհունի որ մյուս ծրագրերի հետ համեմատած ահագին լավնա , անհամեմատ լավը :Cool:

----------

Moon (07.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հետո սենց պահել կա, օրինակ ինձ դուր չեկավ որ ցույցի կադրերից մեկում ցույց տվեցին ոնցա մեկը շշով ոստիկանի գլխին հարվածում, բայց ես շարժման համակիր եմ ու պարզ բանա որ էտ ինձ դուր չէր գա, բայց մեր իրականությունում ինչ էլ որ ցույց տվեցին ահագին մեծ առաջնթաց ա, ես հաստատ մյուս հաղորդումներն էլ կնայեմ


Ապեր, դու էդ կապրոնի շշի պատմությունը չգիտես? :Jpit:  Էդ տղային բռնեցին, նստացրեցին, ակցիաներ էինք անում կապրոնի շշերով :Smile:  Շատ խոխմ պատմություն ա, ու կարելի էր խնդալ, եթե լացելու չլիներ: Իսկ դու ինչու էդ մասին չգիտես? Որովհետև էդ մասին ռեպորտաժ չի եղել: Այլ եղել ա ռեպորտաժ ինտերնետի մասին, իսկ դու էդ մասին գիտես:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դե հա քննադատելու բան հաստատ կա ես երբ ասեցի անթերի էր , բայց արի ընդհունի որ մյուս ծրագրերի հետ համեմատած ահագին լավնա , անհամեմատ լավը


Ապեր, դու չես պատկերացնի, թե մեր ներքաղաքական ու տնտեսական վիճակը Սոմալիի հետ համեմատ ինչ լավն ա: Անհամեմատ լավը:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ապեր, դու էդ կապրոնի շշի պատմությունը չգիտես? Էդ տղային բռնեցին, նստացրեցին, ակցիաներ էինք անում կապրոնի շշերով Շատ խոխմ պատմություն ա, ու կարելի էր խնդալ, եթե լացելու չլիներ: Իսկ դու ինչու էդ մասին չգիտես? Որովհետև էդ մասին ռեպորտաժ չի եղել: Այլ եղել ա ռեպորտաժ ինտերնետի մասին, իսկ դու էդ մասին գիտես:


Վա ում պարզ չի որ Հ1 100 տոկոս ազատություն ոչ մեկը թույլ չի տա :Think: , բայց ինչ որ ցույց տվեցին էլի առաջնթացա մեծ, ես էտ եմ ասում :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վա ում պարզ չի որ Հ1 100 տոկոս ազատություն ոչ մեկը թույլ չի տա, բայց ինչ որ ցույց տվեցին էլի առաջնթացա մեծ, ես էտ եմ ասում


Եր, քո հանդուրժողականությունն ինձ մտահոգում ա :Smile:  Ու առավել մտահոգում ա քո խոսքերի որոշակի նմանությունը "մեկ քայլ առաջ" քոչարյանական հայտնի ձևակերպմանը :Jpit: )) Ինչի համեմատ ա առաջընթացը մեծ? :Smile:  Ասենք նենց, ոնց ճորտատիրությունը ստրկատիրության հանդեպ ա առաջընթաց? :Smile:  Այ կյանքիդ մեռնեմ, մեր փողերով սնվող միակ տելեն էս երկրի նաև էն միակ տելեն ա, որի հանդեպ մենք ուրախանում ենք, որ մեկ-մեկ ինչ-որ ճշմարիտ բան ա ասում? :Smile:  Ոնց որ մեկին հացի փող տաս, երկու օրից կծած բուլկի բերի, հետո էլի փող տաս` էդ նույն բուլկին բերի մի օրից ու չկծած, ասես` մերսի ախպեր, մեծ առաջընթաց ա :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ապեր, դու չես պատկերացնի, թե մեր ներքաղաքական ու տնտեսական վիճակը Սոմալիի հետ համեմատ ինչ լավն ա: Անհամեմատ լավը:


Դե ըստ քեզ թող հանեն էս հաղորդումն էլ ու Հայլուր նայեէ ինչ ասեմ, էտ ժամանակ մի գուցե հասնի մեր տնտեսական վիճակը Մալիին, ու Սոմալին էլ շանս չունենա հասնելու մեզ :Pardon: ,  հիմա դու ինչ ես ուզում կամ 100% ազատություն կամ ոչ մի բան?  Հայաստանի եթերում երբեք էլ չի եղել ազատություն, իշխանական լրատվամիջոցները մեկնաբանել են իրենց տեսանկյունից ընդիմության լրատվամիջոցները իրենց, եթե տենց վերցնենք ես կարամ վերցնեմ ընդիմադիր թերթ ցանկացած ու քեզ ցույց տամ նյութեր որոնք հաստատ իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում, ու ունեն քարոզչական բնույթ, եթե էտ մեր ու Սոմալիի տարբերությունը ավելի կմեծացնի անեմ :LOL:

----------

Moon (07.01.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, քո հանդուրժողականությունն ինձ մտահոգում ա Ու առավել մտահոգում ա քո խոսքերի որոշակի նմանությունը "մեկ քայլ առաջ" քոչարյանական հայտնի ձևակերպմանը)) Ինչի համեմատ ա առաջընթացը մեծ? Ասենք նենց, ոնց ճորտատիրությունը ստրկատիրության հանդեպ ա առաջընթաց? Այ կյանքիդ մեռնեմ, մեր փողերով սնվող միակ տելեն էս երկրի նաև էն միակ տելեն ա, որի հանդեպ մենք ուրախանում ենք, որ մեկ-մեկ ինչ-որ ճշմարիտ բան ա ասում? Ոնց որ մեկին հացի փող տաս, երկու օրից կծած բուլկի բերի, հետո էլի փող տաս` էդ նույն բուլկին բերի մի օրից ու չկծած, ասես` մերսի ախպեր, մեծ առաջընթաց ա


Վա ես էտ գիտեմ, ու էս ամեն ինչը անձամբ ինձ չի բավարարում, բայց ես գերադասում եմ սենց քան լրիվ վայլուրական ինֆո

----------


## Վարպետ

> եթե տենց վերցնենք ես կարամ վերցնեմ ընդիմադիր թերթ ցանկացած ու քեզ ցույց տամ նյութեր որոնք հաստատ իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում, ու ունեն քարոզչական բնույթ, եթե էտ մեր ու Սոմալիի տարբերությունը ավելի կմեծացնի անեմ


Եր ջան, իսկ ով ասեց. որ ես ասում եմ հակառակը, ցավդ տանեմ? :Smile:  Քո կարծիքով ես էնքան մոլի ակտիվիստ եմ ու Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ, որ էս պահին միմիայն Հ1-ի դատափետմամբ եմ զբաղված? :Smile:  Ուղղակի թեմայի անունը "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ" ա :Smile:  Թող "Չորրորդ իշխանություն" լիներ` դրա մասին գրեի :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր ջան, իսկ ով ասեց. որ ես ասում եմ հակառակը, ցավդ տանեմ? Քո կարծիքով ես էնքան մոլի ակտիվիստ եմ ու Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ, որ էս պահին միմիայն Հ1-ի դատափետմամբ եմ զբաղված? Ուղղակի թեմայի անունը "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ" ա Թող "Չորրորդ իշխանություն" լիներ` դրա մասին գրեի


Ախր մեր պրոբլեմների ակունք հենց դրանում ա, մենք բաժանում ենք «մեր»-ի ու ուրիշի, եթե մերնա երբեք չենք ասում թերությունները , եթե նրանցը կարելի ա քննադատել ու քլգել մինչև վերջ, եթե տենց ա , կգա իշխանության օրինակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը( :Shok:  :LOL: ), ու էլի կլինի նույն վիճակը, եթե քննադատում ենք բոլորին, եթե լավ բան ենք տեսնում ասենք էտ անկախ ընդհանուր վիճակը մեզ բավարարումա թե ոչ, ես քեզ չեմ ասում բոլորիս եմ ասում, ինձ բոլորովին չի բավարարում մեր մուծած հարկերով աշխատավարձ ստացող Հ1-ի այսօրվա եթերը, բայց որ էս հաղորդումը օրինակ հայլուրից առանձնանում ա ինչ որ չափով չեմ կարող ժխտել, իհարկե էտ դեռ բավարար չի, բայց լավա՝ ոչ բավարարը, խայտառակությունից , ամեն ինչ պիտի փոխվի բայց ես կարծծում եմ արմատական ոչ մի փոփոխություն էլ չի լինի ով էլ որ գա իշխանության, միևնույն ա կամաց կամաց ա լինելու փոփոխությունը

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ախր մեր պրոբլեմների ակունք հենց դրանում ա, մենք բաժանում ենք «մեր»-ի ու ուրիշի, եթե մերնա երբեք չենք ասում թերությունները , եթե նրանցը կարելի ա քննադատել ու քլգել մինչև վերջ, եթե տենց ա , կգա իշխանության օրինակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը(), ու էլի կլինի նույն վիճակը, եթե քննադատում ենք բոլորին, եթե լավ բան ենք տեսնում ասենք էտ անկախ ընդհանուր վիճակը մեզ բավարարումա թե ոչ, ես քեզ չեմ ասում բոլորիս եմ ասում, ինձ բոլորովին չի բավարարում մեր մուծած հարկերով աշխատավարձ ստացող Հ1-ի այսօրվա եթերը, բայց որ էս հաղորդումը օրինակ հայլուրից առանձնանում ա ինչ որ չափով չեմ կարող ժխտել, իհարկե էտ դեռ բավարար չի, բայց լավա՝ ոչ բավարարը, խայտառակությունից , ամեն ինչ պիտի փոխվի բայց ես կարծծում եմ արմատական ոչ մի փոփոխություն էլ չի լինի ով էլ որ գա իշխանության, միևնույն ա կամաց կամաց ա լինելու փոփոխությունը


Լավ :Smile:  Դու իրական հեղափոխական չես :Jpit:  Ինչպես և ես, ի դեպ :Smile:  Ուստի ասում եմ` լավ, ու այլևս չեմ շարունակում :Smile:  Եկել է մի պահ կանգ առնելու, անցյալն արժևորելու և գալիքը նախանշելու ժամանակը լօօլ  :Jpit: )))

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես ուղղակի դեմ եմ կոնկրետ *լրագրողներին* գոնե էն հատուկենտ ինչ որ չափով ազատներին «սև» ու «սպիտակների» մեջ դասակարգելուն, նայի մի կողմից մենք ենք ճնշում ասում ազատ չեք կամ եղեք լրիվ ազատ ասենք էն ինչ որ մենք կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ժողովրդի մեծամասնություննա ուզում լսի, մյուս կողմից իրանց վերևից են ճնշում ու ասում որ ավելի շատ նյութեր դնեն օրինակ ընդիմությանը վարքաբեկող, հիմա էտ լրագրողը ինչ անի 2 կողմից խփում են պարզա ընտրելու մի ճամբարը, ու էտ շատ վատա անկախ նրանից որը կնտրի, քանի որ իշխանափոխությունից հետ «սև» -երը ու «սպիտակները» տեղերով կփոխվեն , բայց որակը դրանից հաստատ չի բարձրանա, իսկ սենց գոնե *հույս կա* որ կձևավորվի լրագրողների ինչ որ զանգված որոնց ավելի դժվար կլինի ճնշելը ու էտ մարդիկ կասեն էն ինչ որ մտածում են:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ուղղակի դեմ եմ կոնկրետ *լրագրողներին* գոնե էն հատուկենտ ինչ որ չափով ազատներին «սև» ու «սպիտակների» մեջ դասակարգելուն, նայի մի կողմից մենք ենք ճնշում ասում ազատ չեք կամ եղեք լրիվ ազատ ասենք էն ինչ որ մենք կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ժողովրդի մեծամասնություննա ուզում լսի, մյուս կողմից իրանց վերևից են ճնշում ու ասում որ ավելի շատ նյութեր դնեն օրինակ ընդիմությանը վարքաբեկող, հիմա էտ լրագրողը ինչ անի 2 կողմից խփում են պարզա ընտրելու մի ճամբարը, ու էտ շատ վատա անկախ նրանից որը կնտրի, քանի որ իշխանափոխությունից հետ «սև» -երը ու «սպիտակները» տեղերով կփոխվեն , բայց որակը դրանից հաստատ չի բարձրանա, իսկ սենց գոնե *հույս կա* որ կձևավորվի լրագրողների ինչ որ զանգված որոնց ավելի դժվար կլինի ճնշելը ու էտ մարդիկ կասեն էն ինչ որ մտածում են:


Լինում են պահեր, որ սև կամ սպիտակ լինելն ավելի լավ ու ճիշտ ա, առավել ևս պատվաբեր, քան ոսկե միջին «խաղալը»:

----------

Արտիստ (15.01.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լինում են պահեր, որ սև կամ սպիտակ լինելն ավելի լավ ու ճիշտ ա, առավել ևս պատվաբեր, քան ոսկե միջին «խաղալը»:


Իհարկե համաձայն եմ խաղալը դա ստորությունա անկախ ամեն ինչից, ես խոսում եմ ոչ թե «խաղացողների» այլ իրոք ազատ մտածողների մասին, որոնք ստիպված ինչ որ բան անում են թեկուզ իրենց կամքի հակառակ, որ գոնե մեծ մասը թույլ տան ասել, հակառակ դեպքում մենք ստիպված կլինենք դատապարտել օրինակ Չարենցին, որը ունի ստեղծագործություններ նվիրված ԿԿ առաջնորդներին, լրիվ բացարձակ ազատություն նույնիսկ Եվրոպայում չկա, այնտեղ էլ լրագրողների վրա ազդելու մեխանիզմներ կլինեն հաստատ, իհարկե ոչ սենց խայտառակ բայց կլինեն, կրկնում եմ սև ու սպիտակների տեղերը փոխելուց որակ հաստատ չենք ստանա, Արամ Աբրահամյանին օրինակ ես համարում եմ նորմալ լրագրողի օրինակ :Ok:

----------


## Moon

Ո՞վ ա դիտել անցած թողարկումը։ Էնտեղ տպավորվել ա մայրական մահացիությունների մասին նյութը։
Ասեմ, որ այդքան էլ չեմ հավանել, քանի որ շատ ա ծավալվել մի դեպքի վրա։ փոխարենը կարող էր էդ դեպքը օգտագործել որպես բանալի ամբողջ նյութի համար։ Ու գտնում եմ, որ շատ միակողմանի, կարող էր ներկայացնել,թե օրինակ կառավարությունը ինչ քայլեր ա ձեռնարկում կամ ինչ պայմանագրեր ունի ՄԱԿ-ի հետ էդ խնդրի նվազման համար։ Էնտեղ մենակ առողջապահության նախարարի խոսքը շատ անկապ էր, քիչ էր։ Իմ կարծիքով լրագրողը չէր կողմնորոշվել, թ որն ա իր խնդիրը, այդ ընտանիքի պատմությունը, թե գլոբալ խնդիրը Հայաստանում։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ճիշտ է՞, որ «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»-ի լրագրողները այցելել են նարկոլոգիական կլինիկա և սյուժե են պատրաստել: Եթե ճիշտ է, ապա խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե կոնկրետ երբ է այն տեղ գտնելու հաղորդման մեջ: Աշխատակիցները սրտատրոփ սպասում են:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ճիշտ է՞, որ «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»-ի լրագրողները այցելել են նարկոլոգիական կլինիկա և սյուժե են պատրաստել: Եթե ճիշտ է, ապա խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե կոնկրետ երբ է այն տեղ գտնելու հաղորդման մեջ: Աշխատակիցները սրտատրոփ սպասում են:


Չգիտե՞ք թե՞ _զահլա_ չունեք հարցիս պատասխանելու… :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Ճիշտ է՞, որ «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ»-ի լրագրողները այցելել են նարկոլոգիական կլինիկա և սյուժե են պատրաստել: Եթե ճիշտ է, ապա խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե կոնկրետ երբ է այն տեղ գտնելու հաղորդման մեջ: Աշխատակիցները սրտատրոփ սպասում են:





> Չգիտե՞ք թե՞ _զահլա_ չունեք հարցիս պատասխանելու…


Փետրվարի 10-ին 22:10 :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Փետրվարի 10-ին 22:10


Շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Շնորհակալություն:


Ավելի ուշ է լինելու...փետրվարի երկրորդ կեսին

----------


## Kuk

> Ավելի ուշ է լինելու...փետրվարի երկրորդ կեսին


Փոխվել ա՞ օրը: Պետքա տասին լիներ չէ՞:

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ ջան արդեն կարող եք Հատուկ ռեպորտաժի բոլոր նյութերը բեռնել այս հասցեից  www.youtube.com/banadzev
 :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան պետք է տեղեկացնեմ բոլորիդ այն սատանիստների նյութի մասին , որի շուրջ բավականին երկար վիճում էիք ֆորումում։ Հիշում եք, թե ասում էիք, որ կտակարան վառելու կադրերը սարգած են, թե այդպիսի բան չի եղել նկարահանումների ժամանակ։ Երեկ ես պարզեցի, որ այդ կադրերը Արտակին տրամադրել է հենց այդ սատանիստներից մեկը՝պիրսինգներովը։ Դրա համար էր կադրի որակն ընկած ա ու կողքից ինչ որ տարօրինակ աղջկա ոտքեր են երևում։
Նյութում պարզապես չի նշվել, հղում չի արվել, որ այդ կադրերը տրամադրել է հենց պիրսերովը։
Հուսամ ինֆորմացիան բավարարեց ձեզ։ :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան պետք է տեղեկացնեմ բոլորիդ այն սատանիստների նյութի մասին , որի շուրջ բավականին երկար վիճում էիք ֆորումում։ Հիշում եք, թե ասում էիք, որ կտակարան վառելու կադրերը սարգած են, թե այդպիսի բան չի եղել նկարահանումների ժամանակ։ Երեկ ես պարզեցի, որ այդ կադրերը Արտակին տրամադրել է հենց այդ սատանիստներից մեկը՝պիրսինգներովը։ Դրա համար էր կադրի որակն ընկած ա ու կողքից ինչ որ տարօրինակ աղջկա ոտքեր են երևում։
> Նյութում պարզապես չի նշվել, հղում չի արվել, որ այդ կադրերը տրամադրել է հենց պիրսերովը։
> Հուսամ ինֆորմացիան բավարարեց ձեզ։


Էս թեմայում ա՞ տենց խոսակցություն եղել :Unsure:

----------


## Moon

> Էս թեմայում ա՞ տենց խոսակցություն եղել


ՉԷ, կուկուս ջան, էն ուրիշ թեմա էր, կարծեմ կոչվում էր սատանիզմի մասին նյութ Հ1-ի եթերով, դե դա "Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ"-ի նյութերից էր, իսկ այդ թեման թեժ վեճերի պատճառով փակվեց, թե չէ արդեն կրոնից էին խոսում։

----------


## Moon

Քիչ առաջ "հատուկ ռեպորտաժը " նայեցի, էս անգամ ռաբիզի մասին էր..հմմմ...անկեղծ ասած ավելին էի սպասում, բայց դուրս եկավ, որ էլ երգիչ չէր թողել Արտակը։ Մեկի մոտ մունաթով էր պատասխանը, մեկի մոտ հեգնանքով, մյուսի մոտ ժպիտով, սաղ էլ հանգիստ խոստովանում էին, որ բիզնեսի համար ա։ Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ հավանեցի Հայկոյի խոսքերը, որ ռաբիզը մի բառով նշանակում ա անճաշակ։
Դու՞ք ինչ կարծիքի եք... :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

վատ չէր, բայց հակասական էր, մի կողմում Ջիվանին են ցուց տալի, Հարութին, հետո ինչ որ Արազ ինքնախոսստովանող որ անմակարդակ երգի ոճա…

----------


## Kuk

Ոնց չի դզում, որ մի մարդ խոսում ա նենց բանի մասին, որ ինքը խոսալու տեղ չունի էդ ասպարեզում. փողոցում հարբած վիճակում զենք թափ տվող «անձը» խոսում ա մագը քոքած, լավ համարներով ավտո քշողների մասին: Գնա քեզ հայլու մեջ նայի, արա՛, տես քո մասին ինչ են մտածում մարդիկ:

----------


## Moon

> վատ չէր, բայց հակասական էր, մի կողմում Ջիվանին են ցուց տալի, Հարութին, հետո ինչ որ Արազ ինքնախոսստովանող որ անմակարդակ երգի ոճա…


Բայց վերլուծությունը ճիշտ էր արված, որովհետև հիմա բոլորը գնում են ռաբիզի հետևից, որ փող աշխատեն, մակարդակն ու որակն իջնում ա ու մի բան էլ կա, եթե Արտակը մի քիչ ավելի երկարացներ նյութը, արդեն որպես քարոզչություն կդիտվեր, էն էլ հ1-ի եթերում...չնայած հ1-ի եթերով պակաս ռաբիզների չեն ցույց տալիս, բայց դե....
Հա, մի բան էդքան էլ դուրս չեկավ...մեռելներին կպնելը էդքան էլ պետք չէր
Ամենաշատը հավանեցի վերջն ու սկիզբը Թաթուլով, որ հարցնում ա ո՞ր ալիքով ա եթեր գնալու, ու վերջում էլ հարցին ասում ա, որ չգիտի, թե ինչու են սիրում...կտորներն ընտիր են ընտրված :Hands Up:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ոնց չի դզում, որ մի մարդ խոսում ա նենց բանի մասին, որ ինքը խոսալու տեղ չունի էդ ասպարեզում. փողոցում հարբած վիճակում զենք թափ տվող «անձը» խոսում ա մագը քոքած, լավ համարներով ավտո քշողների մասին: Գնա քեզ հայլու մեջ նայի, արա՛, տես քո մասին ինչ են մտածում մարդիկ:


Արտ բայց տենց ով խոսաց? :Think:

----------

Kuk (04.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Արտ բայց տենց ով խոսաց?


Պարզ չի, եկեք չխորանանք, չնայած էդ խոսացողի ասածներին ես դեմ չեմ...բայց դե ամեն դեպքում...

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ բայց տենց ով խոսաց?


Գիտես :Wink: 



> Պարզ չի, եկեք չխորանանք, չնայած էդ խոսացողի ասածներին ես դեմ չեմ...բայց դե ամեն դեպքում...


Լուս ջան, ես էլ դեմ չեմ ասածներին, բայց սենց ասեմ` նառկամանը իրավունք չունի սովորական ծխախոտ ծխողի գլխին ծխախոտի վնասակար հատկությունների մասին քարոզ կարդալու: Խոսքս բարոյական իրավունքի մասին ա: Թեչէ սատանեն էլ վատ լեզու չունի, լավ կուտ ա տալիս, դաժե որ Եվայի նման տան պահած, հալալ, զուլալ, կյանքում շորերով տղամարդ չտեսած աղջկան կարացավ համոզի, որ կծի (խոսքս խնձորի մասին ա :Pardon: ) բայց էդ խոսալով հո չի, մեկ ա` սատանա ա չէ՞:

----------

Enigmatic (11.02.2009), Աթեիստ (11.02.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Բայց վերլուծությունը ճիշտ էր արված, որովհետև հիմա բոլորը գնում են ռաբիզի հետևից, որ փող աշխատեն, մակարդակն ու որակն իջնում ա ու մի բան էլ կա, եթե Արտակը մի քիչ ավելի երկարացներ նյութը, արդեն որպես քարոզչություն կդիտվեր, էն էլ հ1-ի եթերում...չնայած հ1-ի եթերով պակաս ռաբիզների չեն ցույց տալիս, բայց դե....
> Հա, մի բան էդքան էլ դուրս չեկավ...մեռելներին կպնելը էդքան էլ պետք չէր
> Ամենաշատը հավանեցի վերջն ու սկիզբը Թաթուլով, որ հարցնում ա ո՞ր ալիքով ա եթեր գնալու, ու վերջում էլ հարցին ասում ա, որ չգիտի, թե ինչու են սիրում...կտորներն ընտիր են ընտրված


Հա իրոք,Թաթուլը ոնց էր ամաչում,ոնցոր պուճուր երեխա լիներ,վուշ :Blush:  :Jpit:

----------


## P.S.

ՌԱԲԻՍ ԿՅԱՆՔ
*168 Ժամ, Կարեն Քոչարյան*

Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ իմ լավատեսությունն անհիմն չէ: Որովհետեւ, եթե անգամ Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում են լուսավոր կետեր հայտնվում, ապա, իրոք, դեռ ամեն ինչ չէ անդառնալի կորած: 

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը սկսեց «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժներիե մի շարք, որի վերջին հաղորդումը նվիրված էր «ռաբիսե երաժշտությանը: Հաղորդման հաջողության գրավականն, ըստ իս, այն էր, որ հեղինակները ոչ թե ստերեոտիպ ձեւով ագրեսիվ քննադատում էին «ռաբիսե երգիչներին, այլ փորձում էին հասկանալ` ինչն է ընկած այդ երգիչների եւ երաժշտության պահանջարկի հիմքում: Ամենահետաքրքիր եզրակացություններից մեկն այն էր, որ իրականում հայկական «փոփե եւ «ռաբիսե երաժշտությունն այսօր սերտաճած է, եւ առանձնապես չի տարբերվում միմյանցից: Եվ այն փաստը, որ Ազգային երաժշտական մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ «Լավագույն երգիչե անվանակարգում հաղթեց Արման Հովհաննիսյանը, վերոնշյալի ամենավառ ապացույցն է: Եվ եթե, օրինակ, բազմազան պետեր բարեխոսեին ոչ թե Արման Հովհաննիսյանի, այլ Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի համար, ապա չի բացառվում, որ լավագույն երգիչ կդառնար հենց Սպիտակցի Հայկոն: Պարզապես այս կամ այն երգչի «ռաբիսությանե աստիճանը որոշում են այս կամ հեռուստատեսության ղեկավարները: Եթե երգիչն ունի «հզոր մեջքե, ապա նրա «ռաբիսե երգերն ու հոլովակները կարելի է ցուցադրել հեռուստատեսությամբ եւ ասել, որ նա սիրված երգիչ է, իսկ եթե ոչ` ապա ասում են, որ նա «ռաբիսե է, եւ նրա մուտքը հեռուստաեթեր արգելափակում են: Իրականում Հ1-ի այդ հաղորդումը շատ պարզ ցույց տվեց, որ հայկական փոփ-աստղերի գրեթե 90 %-ը շարքային «ռաբիսե երգիչներ են: Ընդ որում, այս «ֆրազովե ես ամենեւին էլ չեմ ուզում որեւիցե մեկին վիրավորած լինել: 

Ե՛վ Արմինկան, եւ՛ Սասունցի Դավիթը, եւ՛ Քրիստինե Պեպելյանը, եւ՛ Սիլվա Հակոբյանը, եւ՛ անգամ Արամեն, ում մասին «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժումե չնշվեց, եւ մնացածները այսօր «ռաբիսե երգիչներ են: Իսկ հայկական ժամանակակից երգարվեստում մինչ օրս չռաբիսացած մի քանի երգիչ-երգչուհիների առկայությունը գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ բացառությունները հաստատում են օրինաչափությունը: 

Բայց վերոնշյալ «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժըե շատ ավելի խորը իմաստ ուներ: Հաղորդման մի հատվածում դրամատուրգ Վահրամ Սահակյանը փորձեց բացատրել, որ Հայաստանում «ռաբիսըե վաղուց արդեն ոչ թե երգարվեստի մի ճյուղ է, այլ ապրելակերպ: Որովհետեւ խնդիրը երաժշտական 6/8 տակտի մեջ չէ, այլ մտածելակերպի: Ռաբիսը դա «գռդոնիե մտածելակերպն է: Բոլոր այն երգիչները, որոնք համերգի ժամանակ, որի համար հանդիսատեսը գումար է վճարել եւ տոմս գնել, ֆոնոգրամայի տակ են երգում` «ռաբիսե են ու «գռդոնչիե, անկախ այն բանից, թե իրենց փոխարեն երգող CD-փլեերն ինչի մասին է երգում` քաբաբի՞, թե՞ կորցրած սիրո (ընդ որում, կապ չունի՝ սերը առավոտյա՞ն է կորել, թե՞ երեկոյան):

Ստացվել է այնպես, որ անկախությունից ի վեր Հայաստանում ձեւավորվել են ռաբիս եւ ոչ ռաբիս մասնագետներ: Օրինակ, կան գիտնականներ եւ կան «ռաբիսե գիտնականներ, քաղաքական գործիչներ եւ «ռաբիսե քաղաքական գործիչներ, ընդդիմություն եւ «ռաբիսե ընդդիմություն, մտավորականներ եւ «ռաբիսե մտավորականներ (թեեւ ոչ «ռաբիսե մտավորականներին մեզ մոտ կարելի է արդեն մատների վրա հաշվել), ոստիկաններ եւ «ռաբիսե ոստիկաններ եւ այլն: Քաղաքականության մեջ կա «պոպուլիզմե հասկացողությունը: Դա հենց քաղաքական «պոպսանե է կամ «փոփըե, որն, ինչպես արդեն ասացինք, «ռաբիսիցե ոչնչով չի տարբերվում: Պարզապես, ինչպես հաղորդման մեջ նշեցին մի քանի երգիչներ, դա պահանջարկ ունի, եւ «մարդիկ այդպես փող են աշխատումե: Թեեւ քաղաքական դաշտում էլ կան «ջազ, ռոք, դասական եւ անգամ ռեփե ներկայացուցիչներ: Սակայն, ինչպես եւ երգարվեստում, «ռաբիսներնե այսօր ավելի մեծ պահանջարկ ունեն հատկապես իշխանության համար: Նույնը գիտնականներին է վերաբերում: Օրինակ, սոցիոլոգ Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը ռաբիս սոցիոլոգ է, թեեւ իրեն «հիպիիե տեղ է դրել: Բայց փողով թիվ նկարողը չի կարող «հիպիե լինել: Մեր դատավորները ռաբիս են: Բայց ամենասարսափելին այն է, որ դատապարտյալների մեծ մասը դատավորներից ավելի ռաբիս են: Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում է ԱԺ-ի կիսադատարկ դահլիճը: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, ոնց որ դասական համերգի դահլիճ լինի: Թեեւ ազգիս ամենաթունդ ռաբիսները հենց ԱԺ-ում են հավաքված, եւ պետք է որ իրենց շատ հարմարավետ զգան: Երեւի, անգամ ռաբիսների համար, ռաբիսի գերհագեցվածությունը տհաճ է: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ռաբիսը միշտ եղել է, կա ու կլինի: Պարզապես այն պետք է «զապիսնոցներիցե այն կողմ չանցնի: Առավել եւս` այն չի կարելի եթեր թողնել եւ մասսայականացնել: Խոսքը բոլոր բնագավառների ռաբիսների մասին է: 

Հ.Գ. Հետաքրքիր կլինի, եթե մի օր էլ «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժնե իր հաղորդումը նվիրի քաղաքական «ռաբիսներինե: Հետաքրքիր կլինի նաեւ իմանալ, թե որ քաղաքական գործիչը որ երաժշտական գործիքին է համապատասխանում: Առավել եւս, որ «դհոլիե մասին արդեն բոլորը գիտեն, բայց չգիտեն, թե ով է շեփորը, ով` զուռնան, եւ ո՞վ` պարկապզուկը:

----------

Enigmatic (15.02.2009), Moon (15.02.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2009), Արտիստ (15.02.2009)

----------


## Moon

> ՌԱԲԻՍ ԿՅԱՆՔ
> *168 Ժամ, Կարեն Քոչարյան*
> 
> Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ իմ լավատեսությունն անհիմն չէ: Որովհետեւ, եթե անգամ Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում են լուսավոր կետեր հայտնվում, ապա, իրոք, դեռ ամեն ինչ չէ անդառնալի կորած: 
> 
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը սկսեց «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժներիե մի շարք, որի վերջին հաղորդումը նվիրված էր «ռաբիսե երաժշտությանը: Հաղորդման հաջողության գրավականն, ըստ իս, այն էր, որ հեղինակները ոչ թե ստերեոտիպ ձեւով ագրեսիվ քննադատում էին «ռաբիսե երգիչներին, այլ փորձում էին հասկանալ` ինչն է ընկած այդ երգիչների եւ երաժշտության պահանջարկի հիմքում: Ամենահետաքրքիր եզրակացություններից մեկն այն էր, որ իրականում հայկական «փոփե եւ «ռաբիսե երաժշտությունն այսօր սերտաճած է, եւ առանձնապես չի տարբերվում միմյանցից: Եվ այն փաստը, որ Ազգային երաժշտական մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ «Լավագույն երգիչե անվանակարգում հաղթեց Արման Հովհաննիսյանը, վերոնշյալի ամենավառ ապացույցն է: Եվ եթե, օրինակ, բազմազան պետեր բարեխոսեին ոչ թե Արման Հովհաննիսյանի, այլ Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի համար, ապա չի բացառվում, որ լավագույն երգիչ կդառնար հենց Սպիտակցի Հայկոն: Պարզապես այս կամ այն երգչի «ռաբիսությանե աստիճանը որոշում են այս կամ հեռուստատեսության ղեկավարները: Եթե երգիչն ունի «հզոր մեջքե, ապա նրա «ռաբիսե երգերն ու հոլովակները կարելի է ցուցադրել հեռուստատեսությամբ եւ ասել, որ նա սիրված երգիչ է, իսկ եթե ոչ` ապա ասում են, որ նա «ռաբիսե է, եւ նրա մուտքը հեռուստաեթեր արգելափակում են: Իրականում Հ1-ի այդ հաղորդումը շատ պարզ ցույց տվեց, որ հայկական փոփ-աստղերի գրեթե 90 %-ը շարքային «ռաբիսե երգիչներ են: Ընդ որում, այս «ֆրազովե ես ամենեւին էլ չեմ ուզում որեւիցե մեկին վիրավորած լինել: 
> 
> Ե՛վ Արմինկան, եւ՛ Սասունցի Դավիթը, եւ՛ Քրիստինե Պեպելյանը, եւ՛ Սիլվա Հակոբյանը, եւ՛ անգամ Արամեն, ում մասին «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժումե չնշվեց, եւ մնացածները այսօր «ռաբիսե երգիչներ են: Իսկ հայկական ժամանակակից երգարվեստում մինչ օրս չռաբիսացած մի քանի երգիչ-երգչուհիների առկայությունը գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ բացառությունները հաստատում են օրինաչափությունը: 
> 
> ...


ի դեպ *քաղաքական ռաբիզների* միտքը դուրս եկավ, բայց տվյալ դեպքում բավականին խորամանկություն է պետք, որպեսզի կարողանաս այնպես նյութը պատրաստես, որ Հ1-ը եթեր տա։ :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ի դեպ *քաղաքական ռաբիզների* միտքը դուրս եկավ, բայց տվյալ դեպքում բավականին խորամանկություն է պետք, որպեսզի կարողանաս այնպես նյութը պատրաստես, որ Հ1-ը եթեր տա։


Եթե կամք լինի պատրաստելու` նման սյուժեները, ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաների առկայության պայմաններում, կարելի կլինի սփռել ինտերնետով: Ինչպես օրինակ Թինա Կանդելակին ա անում, ինտերնետ հեռուստաընկերություն, գազան գաղափար ա: Ուղղակի ես կասկածում եմ, որ կամք կգտնվի, քանի որ հարցը միայն Հ1-ով հեռարձակելը չի, հարցը նման սյուժեի տակ ստորագրելուց հետո Հ1-ում մնալ կարողանալն ա: Արտակը չի անի տենց բան, կարծում եմ: Համենայն դեպս` փող ա, աշխատանք ա, ձեռքբերում ա: Ես էլ լինեի` հնարավոր ա չանեի:

----------

Moon (16.02.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես էլ լինեի` հնարավոր ա չանեի:


Սենց ասեմ... Ես ոչ թե հնարավոր ա, այլ հաստատ կանեի :Smile:  Ու խնդիրն էն ա, որ արել եմ, մի քանի անգամ :Smile:  Դրա համար հիմա ոչ պատգամավոր եմ, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ տելեի շեֆ :Smile:  Կներեք թյուրիմացության մեջ գցելու համար, ուղղակի որոշակի արձագանքի էի սպասում :Smile:

----------

Chuk (17.02.2009), Աթեիստ (17.02.2009), Հայկօ (17.02.2009), Ձայնալար (16.02.2009), Մարկիզ (16.02.2009), Քամի (16.02.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Արտակը չի անի տենց բան, կարծում եմ: Համենայն դեպս` փող ա, աշխատանք ա, ձեռքբերում ա: Ես էլ լինեի` հնարավոր ա չանեի:


Վարպետ ջան, որքան գիտեմ, պատրաստվում է անել, ապրիլին  :Wink: 
սպասենք  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ ջան, որքան գիտեմ, պատրաստվում է անել, ապրիլին 
> սպասենք


Ուզում եմ հավատալ: Ես իր հանդեպ միշտ ջերմ զգացմունքներ եմ տածել, անկախ ամեն ինչից :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Դա՜, վերջապես հասանք մեր մուրազին:  :LOL:  Ես հասկացա, որ այդ հաղորդման նպատակը մեզնում առկա երևույթներին և նրա պատճառներ ուսումնասիությանը չի միտված: Նենց, հաղորդում ա, էլի, որի նմանները բազմիցս եղել են, կան ու դեռ կլինեն :Bad: : 
Խնդրի մասին որևիցե խորքային/նկատի ունեմ հասարակությանը հասանելիության չափով/ վերլուծություն չկար: Անդրադարձ չեղավ կլինիկայի անմխիթար վիճակին, բուժաշխատողներին և հատկապես, որ ամենակարևորն է՝ *հիվանդներին*, հիվանդների հետագային: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ կային… 

Պարոնայք՜, այդ լաբորատորիաներում որոշում են՝ մարդը ալկոհոլ գործածել է՞, թե՞ ոչ: Ոչ թե անձի մոտ առկա ալկոհոլիզմի կարգը: Դրա համար այլ չափորոշիչներ են պետք:

…Հարցնում է ալկոհոլից կախվածություն ունեցող հիվանդին. «դուք ինչու՞ եք այստեղ եկել»: Ասում է. «լյարդիս համար»: Կասեմ մի բան: Այդ հիվանդըը քե՛զ, քե՛զ, հենց քեզ չի վստահել: Հասկացա՞ր… Որովհետև «ֆու՜, վատ հոտ է գալիս» հայացքդ հիվանդին վստահություն չի ներշնչել… երևի… Այլ կերպ չէր էլ լինի: Բնական է՝ առաջին անգամ այնտեղ ոտք դնողի համար: Դրա համար էլ պատասխանն այդպիսին էր: :Sad: 

Հա, ցուցադրում են ինչ-որ մեկի, ով բույսերով ալկոհոլիզմ է բուժում:  :LOL:  Ասեմ, տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, պրակտիկորեն չե՛մ, չե՛նք հավատում: Եվ դեռ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչպե՞ս է «խոտերով» ալկոհոլիզմով տառապողի մոտ առկա զրկանքի համախտանիշը և նրա բարդությունները բուժելու, եթե անգամ հզորագույն դեղամիջոցներ են օգտագործվում բարձր դեղաչափերով՝ ցանկալի արդյունքի հասնելու համար:

Այն մեկն էլ բազմիցս բուժվել է: «Դժբախտ» դեմքով հիվանդն ասում է, որ իր նկատմամբ անարդար են եղել… Նա մոռացավ ասել, որ իերն բազմիցս օգնել են, բուժել են: Չեմ հասկանում: Ինչու՞ պետք է ղեկավարը նրանից տեղյակ լիներ: Այդ բոլոր հարցերի համար կան այլ պատասխանատուներ՝ նախքան ղեկավարին հասնելը: Ավաղ՜, դուք կարող էիք նրանից այնքան բան իմանալ ոլորտի մասին, ընդհանրապես կախվածությունների մասին, մարդուն դեպի հոգեակտիվ նյութերի գործածումը մղող պատճառների մասին և այդ ամենը հաղորդել ձեր հոռուստադիտողին: Չէ, երևի դա չէր պետք ձեզ:  :Smile: 
Հաղորդում է, էլի…

Իրականում, այդ կլինիկայի անձնակազմն իր հնարավորությունների առավելագույնը ներդնում է ֆիզիկական, հոգեբանական, սոցիալական ծանրագույն վիճակում գտնվող այդ անպաշտպան մարդկանց բուժելու, ապա իրենց ընտանիքների, իրենց հարազատների, ընկերների, հասարակության գիրկը վերադարձնելու համար: Ի դեպ, նրանց հետ շատ՜, շա՜տ, աննկարագրելի դժվար է: Բայց իրենց աշխատանքը կատարում են սիրով, մեծ նվիրումով: Քարից պետք է լինես: Ամեն մարդու բան չէ:

Հարգանքներով :Smile:

----------

Chuk (18.02.2009), Norton (18.02.2009), Աթեիստ (18.02.2009), Արտիստ (18.02.2009), Հայկօ (18.02.2009), Վարպետ (18.02.2009), Քամի (18.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Նույն ալիքով համ օղու գովազդներ` օրվա ցանկացած ժամի, համ կազինոների գովազդներ, համ գիշերային ակումբների գովազդներ, մեկ էլ մի հաղորդում, որտեղ էդ ամենը ներկայացվում ա բացասական լույսի ներքո, ու չեն գտնում դրա պատճառները: Եսիմ քանի միլիոն..միլիարդ եսիմ ինչ թվերով տոննաներով ալկոհոլ ա վաճառվում, գնալով ավելի շատ ա վաճառվում, իսկ ո՞ւր են պատճառները: Ոչ ոք չի մեղադրում ցերեկային ժամերին էդ գովազդները ցուցադրողներին, դե փող ա էլի, գալիս ա.. դե արաղ ա էլի, ծախում ենք..

----------

Մարկիզ (19.02.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մարկիզ ջան*, քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի էստեղ մի բայց կա, շատ փոքրիկ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կա: Չկան, հասկանում ես, հայկական տելեում սվանիձեատիպ լրագրողներ: Չգիտեմ, լավ շկոլա չենք ունեցել, թե ինչ, բայց էն ինչ կա, շատ քիչ ու անորակ ա, ու ստիպված ենք լինում դիմել աուտսուրսինգի` վերցնել ջահել էրեխեքի ու փորձել իրենցից սարքել մի որևէ բան: Ես էլ եմ աշխատում էդ ոլորտում, ինքս լրատվական ծառայության ղեկավար եմ, գիտեմ, թե դա ինչ կոշմառ ա: Բայց դե մի բանից պետք ա սկսել, թե չէ? Էսօր էդ աղջիկը տենց ռեպորտաժ կսարքի, հետո կկարդա քեզ, կամ իր ղեկավարը կկարդա, կտպի, իրեն ցույց կտա.. Կաճեն, մի 5 տոկոսից էլ էդ էրեխեքի բան դուրս գա` էլի բան ա: Գոնե մի 20 տարի հետո կասենք շկոլա ենք ունեցել: Բա դու ուզում էիր 18 տարեկան մի մատ էրեխեն հոգեկան ներաշխարհ բացահայտեր? Չի լինում էդպիսի բան :Smile:

----------

Մարկիզ (19.02.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Նույն ալիքով համ օղու գովազդներ` օրվա ցանկացած ժամի, համ կազինոների գովազդներ, համ գիշերային ակումբների գովազդներ, մեկ էլ մի հաղորդում, որտեղ էդ ամենը ներկայացվում ա բացասական լույսի ներքո, ու չեն գտնում դրա պատճառները: Եսիմ քանի միլիոն..միլիարդ եսիմ ինչ թվերով տոննաներով ալկոհոլ ա վաճառվում, գնալով ավելի շատ ա վաճառվում, իսկ ո՞ւր են պատճառները: Ոչ ոք չի մեղադրում ցերեկային ժամերին էդ գովազդները ցուցադրողներին, դե փող ա էլի, գալիս ա.. դե արաղ ա էլի, ծախում ենք..


Կուկուս ջան մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ, հառցիդ պատասխանը կստանաս։ Երբ օրենքը խախտում են ու համապատասխան հանձնաժողովը տունգանք ա նշանակում, էդ "հարգելի" ԶԼՄ-ները , հատկապես թվ-ները նախընտրում եմ տուգանքը վճարել և շարունակել տուգանվել, քանի որ գովազդից ստացած գումարն էնքան մեծ ա, որ տուգանքը դրա հազիվ մի 5 տոկոսը կազմի։ Բա....էդ բիզնես ա կոչվում...կոնկրետ թվեր չգիտեմ, թե որքա՞ն է, բայց կարելի է ճշտել համապատասխան մարմիններից։

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկուս ջան մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ, հառցիդ պատասխանը կստանաս։ Երբ օրենքը խախտում են ու համապատասխան հանձնաժողովը տունգանք ա նշանակում, էդ "հարգելի" ԶԼՄ-ները , հատկապես թվ-ները նախընտրում եմ տուգանքը վճարել և շարունակել տուգանվել, քանի որ գովազդից ստացած գումարն էնքան մեծ ա, որ տուգանքը դրա հազիվ մի 5 տոկոսը կազմի։ Բա....էդ բիզնես ա կոչվում...կոնկրետ թվեր չգիտեմ, թե որքա՞ն է, բայց կարելի է ճշտել համապատասխան մարմիններից։


Լուս ջան, դրա համար էդ տուգանքը պետքա լինի գովազդի գնի տասնապատիկը: Դե թող էլի խախտեն:

----------

Monk (18.02.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Լուս ջան, դրա համար էդ տուգանքը պետքա լինի գովազդի գնի տասնապատիկը: Դե թող էլի խախտեն:


Դե էդքանը չի գիտակցում մեր կառավարությունը։

----------


## Kuk

> Դե էդքանը չի գիտակցում մեր կառավարությունը։


Գիտակցում ա, ուղղակի հա՛մ հեռուստաընկերությունն ա իրա սեփականությունը, հա՛մ էդ գովազդվող ապրանքն ա իրանը:

----------

Enigmatic (19.02.2009), Moon (18.02.2009), Աթեիստ (18.02.2009), Մարկիզ (19.02.2009), Վարպետ (19.02.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Նայեցի հաղորդումը... ամեն ինչի հոտ գալիս էր, բացի հիվանդի շահերը պաշտպանելուց: Իբր թե քննադատում են... Խնդացեք պայմանների ու այդ պայմաններից գոհ առողջապահության պաշտոնյաների վրա, որ նույնիսկ խմել չգիտեն՝ խմում կռիվ են անում: Կամ էլ, եթե այն շաման կնոջն էիք գովազդելու, միանգամից գովազդեիք-պրծնեիք, էլ շոու սարքելս ո՞րն է:

Ու մոռանում ենք մի բան՝ ախր Հ1-ով չէ՞ր ցուցադրվում... բա էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Պակասում էր մենակ Տաթեւիկը՝ իր մոգական չուզող մոնալիզական ժպիտով...

----------

Enigmatic (19.02.2009), Մարկիզ (19.02.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Նայեցի հաղորդումը... ամեն ինչի հոտ գալիս էր, բացի հիվանդի շահերը պաշտպանելուց: Իբր թե քննադատում են... Խնդացեք պայմանների ու այդ պայմաններից գոհ առողջապահության պաշտոնյաների վրա, որ նույնիսկ խմել չգիտեն՝ խմում կռիվ են անում: Կամ էլ, եթե այն շաման կնոջն էիք գովազդելու, միանգամից գովազդեիք-պրծնեիք, էլ շոու սարքելս ո՞րն է:
> 
> Ու մոռանում ենք մի բան՝ ախր Հ1-ով չէ՞ր ցուցադրվում... բա էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում: *Պակասում էր մենակ Տաթեւիկը՝ իր մոգական չուզող մոնալիզական ժպիտով..*.


Էս մասը շատ լավ ես գրել :Good:

----------


## Ծով

Ճիշտն ասած, երբեք հատուկ չի ստացվում հատուկ ռեպորտաժը նայել: Էս անգամ մայրս կանչեց, նայեցի: :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: չասեմ՝ ինչքան լացեցի...
Քանի որ ինքս գիտեմ, որ զոհերի հարազատներից շատ շատերը այսօր լինում են դատարաններում...գիտեմ, որ իրենք էլ գիտակցում են, թե ում ձեռքով ու հրամանով են կորցրել իրենց որդուն...
բայց հիմա...ըստ իս ռեպորտաժը շատ ճիշտ էր պատրաստված...
իրոք հարգանքներս...
էս պարագայում շատ բան պետք չէր ասել, պետք չէր նստել մեղավորներ որոշել...
էստեղ հիմքում ո՛չ քաղաքականությունն էր, ոչ  մեկի լավ կամ վատ լինելը, ոչ...չեմ կարողանում ասել...եսիմինչը...
կարևորը մարդկային կյանքն է...ինչևէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ եղավ մարտի մեկին...
ու հատուկ ռեպորտաժին բնավ չեմ էլ առաջարկում սպանության հետքերով գնալ...մնացե՛ք Հ մեկի-ի եթերում...գոնե էս կերպ ինչ-որ մի կաթիլ գոնե որոշ տհասների խելքին կհասնի...eս նկատի ունեմ հայլուրի ֆանատներին...հատկապես նրանց, հատկապես էսպես ասած իմ նախկին ընկերուհուն :Sad: «----
Artakin el shnohakalutyun...AZATUTYUN...U

----------

Նորմարդ (04.03.2009), Վարպետ (04.03.2009)

----------


## Vrt

Եթե ինչ որ մեկը դիտել է <Հատուկ ռեպորտաժի> մարտի 1-ին նվիրված տրագեդիկ հաղորդումը, խնդրում եմ անպայման պատասխանեք: ինչ էր ուզում իր ռեպորտաժներով ասել Արտակ ալեքսանյանը? Միթե կարելի է այդ աստիճան ձեռ առնել մարդկանց: Մարտի 1-ին Հ1-ով ամբողջ հայ ազգին ձեռ առան, հանդուրժեցինք... գոնե հիմա հանգիստ թողեն խեղճերին: Ցույց են տալիս միայն 10 զինվորի... բա քանի <հասարակ> մարդու սպանեցին այդ <10 զինվորները>: Դա էլ թող ցույց տաին էլի, թե էդքան դուխ չունեն: Հաաաաաա, երևի հավես չեն ունեցել էդքանի մասին նյութեր սարքելու: Իսկ իրենց սարքած ռեպորտաժները... ինչ էին ուզում ասել, էդպես էլ անհասկանալի մնաց....
Գիտեք, ասյպիսի մի բան էլ կար. ում մասին որ նյութ էին պատրաստել, բոլորը ցանկություն ունեին Հայաստանից գնալու... երևի հեղինակները պատահաբար այդ տողերը թողել էին, բնավ էլ ենթատեքստում չդնելով այն փաստը, որ այդ ժամանակաշրջանում մեր երկրում անտանելի էր, և նույնիսկ զինվորներն էին ուզում ՀԵՌԱՆԱԼ.....

----------


## Vrt

> ՌԱԲԻՍ ԿՅԱՆՔ
> *168 Ժամ, Կարեն Քոչարյան*
> 
> Կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ իմ լավատեսությունն անհիմն չէ: Որովհետեւ, եթե անգամ Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում են լուսավոր կետեր հայտնվում, ապա, իրոք, դեռ ամեն ինչ չէ անդառնալի կորած: 
> 
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը սկսեց «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժներիե մի շարք, որի վերջին հաղորդումը նվիրված էր «ռաբիսե երաժշտությանը: Հաղորդման հաջողության գրավականն, ըստ իս, այն էր, որ հեղինակները ոչ թե ստերեոտիպ ձեւով ագրեսիվ քննադատում էին «ռաբիսե երգիչներին, այլ փորձում էին հասկանալ` ինչն է ընկած այդ երգիչների եւ երաժշտության պահանջարկի հիմքում: Ամենահետաքրքիր եզրակացություններից մեկն այն էր, որ իրականում հայկական «փոփե եւ «ռաբիսե երաժշտությունն այսօր սերտաճած է, եւ առանձնապես չի տարբերվում միմյանցից: Եվ այն փաստը, որ Ազգային երաժշտական մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ «Լավագույն երգիչե անվանակարգում հաղթեց Արման Հովհաննիսյանը, վերոնշյալի ամենավառ ապացույցն է: Եվ եթե, օրինակ, բազմազան պետեր բարեխոսեին ոչ թե Արման Հովհաննիսյանի, այլ Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի համար, ապա չի բացառվում, որ լավագույն երգիչ կդառնար հենց Սպիտակցի Հայկոն: Պարզապես այս կամ այն երգչի «ռաբիսությանե աստիճանը որոշում են այս կամ հեռուստատեսության ղեկավարները: Եթե երգիչն ունի «հզոր մեջքե, ապա նրա «ռաբիսե երգերն ու հոլովակները կարելի է ցուցադրել հեռուստատեսությամբ եւ ասել, որ նա սիրված երգիչ է, իսկ եթե ոչ` ապա ասում են, որ նա «ռաբիսե է, եւ նրա մուտքը հեռուստաեթեր արգելափակում են: Իրականում Հ1-ի այդ հաղորդումը շատ պարզ ցույց տվեց, որ հայկական փոփ-աստղերի գրեթե 90 %-ը շարքային «ռաբիսե երգիչներ են: Ընդ որում, այս «ֆրազովե ես ամենեւին էլ չեմ ուզում որեւիցե մեկին վիրավորած լինել: 
> 
> Ե՛վ Արմինկան, եւ՛ Սասունցի Դավիթը, եւ՛ Քրիստինե Պեպելյանը, եւ՛ Սիլվա Հակոբյանը, եւ՛ անգամ Արամեն, ում մասին «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժումե չնշվեց, եւ մնացածները այսօր «ռաբիսե երգիչներ են: Իսկ հայկական ժամանակակից երգարվեստում մինչ օրս չռաբիսացած մի քանի երգիչ-երգչուհիների առկայությունը գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ բացառությունները հաստատում են օրինաչափությունը: 
> 
> ...


Գիտես ինչ կա... եթե չլիներ այս սայթը, որտեղ էիր հեռուստադիտողներին բացատրելու, թե ինչի մասին էր <ռաբիս>-ին նվիրված հատուկ ռեպորտաժը???? Շատ կցանկանայի լսել այդ հարցի պատասխանը: Ամեն դեպքում մենք տեսանք այն, ինչ տեսանք: տեսանք այն, ինչ Ասում ու ցուցադրում էր Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը` Նարեկ Նիկողոսյանի սցենարով: Այս վերջին հանգամանքն էլ ավելի ծիծաաղելի է դարձնում նրանց աշխատանքը, որովհետև վստահ եմ` Արտակ Ալեքսանյանն ավեի լավ սցենարով կաներ ամեն ինչ: Ավելի լավ ու ինքնատիպ: Ոչինչ չհասկացվեց, որ այդ Հատուկ ռաբիսին նվիրված հաղորդումը ասելիք ուներ: Նույն բանը, նույն ենթատեքստով լսել ենք 1000000000 անգամ, ու վստահ եմ` էլի կլսենք: Ինչ իմաստ ուներ Քրիստինե Պեպելյանին, կամ մնացածներին դեմ տալ միկրաֆոնն ու ասել` պատկերացնում էիր, որ մի օր կկլկլացնես :LOL:   շատ խնդալու էր.... բա վերջը.... լավա Թաթուլը չհասկացավ, որ իրեն ձեռ են առնում մեռելոցային երաժշտությամբ:

----------


## Vrt

> Ճիշտն ասած, երբեք հատուկ չի ստացվում հատուկ ռեպորտաժը նայել: Էս անգամ մայրս կանչեց, նայեցի:չասեմ՝ ինչքան լացեցի...
> Քանի որ ինքս գիտեմ, որ զոհերի հարազատներից շատ շատերը այսօր լինում են դատարաններում...գիտեմ, որ իրենք էլ գիտակցում են, թե ում ձեռքով ու հրամանով են կորցրել իրենց որդուն...
> բայց հիմա...ըստ իս ռեպորտաժը շատ ճիշտ էր պատրաստված...
> իրոք հարգանքներս...
> էս պարագայում շատ բան պետք չէր ասել, պետք չէր նստել մեղավորներ որոշել...
> էստեղ հիմքում ո՛չ քաղաքականությունն էր, ոչ  մեկի լավ կամ վատ լինելը, ոչ...չեմ կարողանում ասել...եսիմինչը...
> կարևորը մարդկային կյանքն է...ինչևէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ եղավ մարտի մեկին...
> ու հատուկ ռեպորտաժին բնավ չեմ էլ առաջարկում սպանության հետքերով գնալ...մնացե՛ք Հ մեկի-ի եթերում...գոնե էս կերպ ինչ-որ մի կաթիլ գոնե որոշ տհասների խելքին կհասնի...eս նկատի ունեմ հայլուրի ֆանատներին...հատկապես նրանց, հատկապես էսպես ասած իմ նախկին ընկերուհուն«----
> Artakin el shnohakalutyun...AZATUTYUN...U


Քո կարծիքով ճիշտ էր խոսել միայն այդ զինվորների մասին???? հասկանում եմ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ով է նրանց տարել այնտեղ: Ու եթե հանրային հեռուստաալիքն ուզեր, կարող էր կանխել այդ բոլոր սպանությունները: Չզարմանաս: ԱՅՈ: հենց Հ1-ը` ցույց տալով այն բոլորը, ինչ կատարվել է իրականում: Ընդհանուր պլանով ցույց տալով բոլոր ներկաներին, այլ ոչ թե 3 հոգու, որ պատի տակ ծխում են... ամբող Հայաստանից արդիկ գալիս էին, որպեսզի իրենց աչքերով տեսնեն ու համոզվեն թե ինչ է  կատարվում: Նրանց ճանապարհները փակում էին... ու այդքանից հետո հավաքված մարդկանց անվանում անկառավարելի ամբոխ: Բա դրանից հետո էլ չկատաղեր հայը, հասարակությունը???? եթե սխալ եմ ասում, ու դրանից վիրավորում եմ քեզ, կներես: Այժմ ինչ է ցույց տալիս Հ1-ը??? իր սխալներից /գոնե մեղավորություն ունի, եթե ողջ ամբողջությամբ/ առաջացած հետևանքներ???? ու զոհվածների ծնողները, կանայք ու երեխաները լացում են, իսկ դա էլ օգտագործում է ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺԸ: մարդկանց սրտին ազդելով` ուզում են հաջողության հասնել:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: Հ1-ի անուղղելի քաղաքականություններից մեկը...

----------


## Vrt

Այսօր մի առաջխաղացում էլ նկատեցի <Հատուկ ռեպորտաժում>. նրանք վերջում հայկական երաժշտություն էին դրել :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  ինչ հաջողություն...

----------


## P.S.

> Քո կարծիքով ճիշտ էր խոսել միայն այդ զինվորների մասին???? հասկանում եմ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ով է նրանց տարել այնտեղ: Ու եթե հանրային հեռուստաալիքն ուզեր, կարող էր կանխել այդ բոլոր սպանությունները: Չզարմանաս: ԱՅՈ: հենց Հ1-ը` ցույց տալով այն բոլորը, ինչ կատարվել է իրականում: Ընդհանուր պլանով ցույց տալով բոլոր ներկաներին, այլ ոչ թե 3 հոգու, որ պատի տակ ծխում են... ամբող Հայաստանից արդիկ գալիս էին, որպեսզի իրենց աչքերով տեսնեն ու համոզվեն թե ինչ է  կատարվում: Նրանց ճանապարհները փակում էին... ու այդքանից հետո հավաքված մարդկանց անվանում անկառավարելի ամբոխ: Բա դրանից հետո էլ չկատաղեր հայը, հասարակությունը???? եթե սխալ եմ ասում, ու դրանից վիրավորում եմ քեզ, կներես: Այժմ ինչ է ցույց տալիս Հ1-ը??? իր սխալներից /գոնե մեղավորություն ունի, եթե ողջ ամբողջությամբ/ առաջացած հետևանքներ???? ու զոհվածների ծնողները, կանայք ու երեխաները լացում են, իսկ դա էլ օգտագործում է ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺԸ: մարդկանց սրտին ազդելով` ուզում են հաջողության հասնել: Հ1-ի անուղղելի քաղաքականություններից մեկը...


Ես համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ:

----------


## P.S.

> Գիտես ինչ կա... եթե չլիներ այս սայթը, որտեղ էիր հեռուստադիտողներին բացատրելու, թե ինչի մասին էր <ռաբիս>-ին նվիրված հատուկ ռեպորտաժը???? Շատ կցանկանայի լսել այդ հարցի պատասխանը: Ամեն դեպքում մենք տեսանք այն, ինչ տեսանք: տեսանք այն, ինչ Ասում ու ցուցադրում էր Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը` Նարեկ Նիկողոսյանի սցենարով: Այս վերջին հանգամանքն էլ ավելի ծիծաաղելի է դարձնում նրանց աշխատանքը, որովհետև վստահ եմ` Արտակ Ալեքսանյանն ավեի լավ սցենարով կաներ ամեն ինչ: Ավելի լավ ու ինքնատիպ: Ոչինչ չհասկացվեց, որ այդ Հատուկ ռաբիսին նվիրված հաղորդումը ասելիք ուներ: Նույն բանը, նույն ենթատեքստով լսել ենք 1000000000 անգամ, ու վստահ եմ` էլի կլսենք: Ինչ իմաստ ուներ Քրիստինե Պեպելյանին, կամ մնացածներին դեմ տալ միկրաֆոնն ու ասել` պատկերացնում էիր, որ մի օր կկլկլացնես  շատ խնդալու էր.... բա վերջը.... լավա Թաթուլը չհասկացավ, որ իրեն ձեռ են առնում մեռելոցային երաժշտությամբ:


Ես համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ:

----------


## P.S.

> Եթե ինչ որ մեկը դիտել է <Հատուկ ռեպորտաժի> մարտի 1-ին նվիրված տրագեդիկ հաղորդումը, խնդրում եմ անպայման պատասխանեք: ինչ էր ուզում իր ռեպորտաժներով ասել Արտակ ալեքսանյանը? Միթե կարելի է այդ աստիճան ձեռ առնել մարդկանց: Մարտի 1-ին Հ1-ով ամբողջ հայ ազգին ձեռ առան, հանդուրժեցինք... գոնե հիմա հանգիստ թողեն խեղճերին: Ցույց են տալիս միայն 10 զինվորի... բա քանի <հասարակ> մարդու սպանեցին այդ <10 զինվորները>: Դա էլ թող ցույց տաին էլի, թե էդքան դուխ չունեն: Հաաաաաա, երևի հավես չեն ունեցել էդքանի մասին նյութեր սարքելու: Իսկ իրենց սարքած ռեպորտաժները... ինչ էին ուզում ասել, էդպես էլ անհասկանալի մնաց....
> Գիտեք, ասյպիսի մի բան էլ կար. ում մասին որ նյութ էին պատրաստել, բոլորը ցանկություն ունեին Հայաստանից գնալու... երևի հեղինակները պատահաբար այդ տողերը թողել էին, բնավ էլ ենթատեքստում չդնելով այն փաստը, որ այդ ժամանակաշրջանում մեր երկրում անտանելի էր, և նույնիսկ զինվորներն էին ուզում ՀԵՌԱՆԱԼ.....


10-ից զինվոր է եղել միայն երկուսը: մնացածը` սովորական քաղաքացիներ: այս առումով անարդար եք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քո կարծիքով ճիշտ էր խոսել միայն այդ զինվորների մասին???? հասկանում եմ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ով է նրանց տարել այնտեղ: Ու եթե հանրային հեռուստաալիքն ուզեր, կարող էր կանխել այդ բոլոր սպանությունները: Չզարմանաս: ԱՅՈ: հենց Հ1-ը` ցույց տալով այն բոլորը, ինչ կատարվել է իրականում: Ընդհանուր պլանով ցույց տալով բոլոր ներկաներին, այլ ոչ թե 3 հոգու, որ պատի տակ ծխում են... ամբող Հայաստանից արդիկ գալիս էին, որպեսզի իրենց աչքերով տեսնեն ու համոզվեն թե ինչ է  կատարվում: Նրանց ճանապարհները փակում էին... ու այդքանից հետո հավաքված մարդկանց անվանում անկառավարելի ամբոխ: Բա դրանից հետո էլ չկատաղեր հայը, հասարակությունը???? եթե սխալ եմ ասում, ու դրանից վիրավորում եմ քեզ, կներես: Այժմ ինչ է ցույց տալիս Հ1-ը??? իր սխալներից /գոնե մեղավորություն ունի, եթե ողջ ամբողջությամբ/ առաջացած հետևանքներ???? ու զոհվածների ծնողները, կանայք ու երեխաները լացում են, իսկ դա էլ օգտագործում է ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺԸ: մարդկանց սրտին ազդելով` ուզում են հաջողության հասնել: Հ1-ի անուղղելի քաղաքականություններից մեկը...


Դուք Ալիզեին սխալ եք հասկացել

----------


## Kuk

13:40 կրկնությունն ա լինելու:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ճիշտն ասած, երբեք հատուկ չի ստացվում հատուկ ռեպորտաժը նայել: Էս անգամ մայրս կանչեց, նայեցի:չասեմ՝ ինչքան լացեցի...
> Քանի որ ինքս գիտեմ, որ զոհերի հարազատներից շատ շատերը այսօր լինում են դատարաններում...գիտեմ, որ իրենք էլ գիտակցում են, թե ում ձեռքով ու հրամանով են կորցրել իրենց որդուն...
> բայց հիմա...ըստ իս ռեպորտաժը շատ ճիշտ էր պատրաստված...
> իրոք հարգանքներս...
> էս պարագայում շատ բան պետք չէր ասել, պետք չէր նստել մեղավորներ որոշել...
> էստեղ հիմքում ո՛չ քաղաքականությունն էր, ոչ  մեկի լավ կամ վատ լինելը, ոչ...չեմ կարողանում ասել...եսիմինչը...
> կարևորը մարդկային կյանքն է...ինչևէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ եղավ մարտի մեկին...
> ու հատուկ ռեպորտաժին բնավ չեմ էլ առաջարկում սպանության հետքերով գնալ...մնացե՛ք Հ մեկի-ի եթերում...գոնե էս կերպ ինչ-որ մի կաթիլ գոնե որոշ տհասների խելքին կհասնի...eս նկատի ունեմ հայլուրի ֆանատներին...հատկապես նրանց, հատկապես էսպես ասած իմ նախկին ընկերուհուն«----
> Artakin el shnohakalutyun...AZATUTYUN...U


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, շատ զուսպ հաղորդում էր ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ, հստակ երևում էր որ ամեն մի բառը ամեն մի արտահայտությունը բազմիցս կշռադատվել էր նոր եթեր հեռարձակվել, միայն թե ոչ բոլորի մասին խոսեցին կարծեմ 4-5 հոգու մասին էր, մեկ էլ տեսանյութերը նայելուց նենց տպավորություն էր որ այդ մարդիկ լրիվ պատահական էին հայտնվել Շահումյանի հրապարակում (բացառությամբ 2 զիվորների), համենայն դեպս Հ1-ով էր սա էլ հաշվի առնելով հալալ ա …

----------


## Moon

Վայ, ինչ ափսոս, որ բաց եմ թողել թողարկումը, իսկ կրկնությունը ո՞ր օրն ա, ինձ ով կասի....
Մունը արդեն էնքան զբաղված ա, որ անգամ հատուկ ռեպորտաժն ա բաց թողնում.....աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա....էս ինձնից չի :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Վայ, ինչ ափսոս, որ բաց եմ թողել թողարկումը, իսկ կրկնությունը ո՞ր օրն ա, ինձ ով կասի....
> Մունը արդեն էնքան զբաղված ա, որ անգամ հատուկ ռեպորտաժն ա բաց թողնում.....աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա....էս ինձնից չի


Յութուբիում, որ դու տվել ես լինկը, արդեն կա:

----------


## Moon

> Յութուբիում, որ դու տվել ես լինկը, արդեն կա:


մուա...մերսի ջան :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

Աբգարյան Տիգրանի մահվան օրը սխալ են ասել հաղորդման մեջ. ոչ թե մարտի 11-ին, այլ ապրիլի 11-ին: Ծնունդը մարտի 17-ին ա, եթե ասում ա, որ 19ամյակը անգիտակից վիճակում ա եղել, ո՞նց ա մարտի 11-ին մահացել: Ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե որտեղից այն ինֆորմացիան, որ մահացել ա առավոտյան:

----------


## Vrt

> 10-ից զինվոր է եղել միայն երկուսը: մնացածը` սովորական քաղաքացիներ: այս առումով անարդար եք:


OK!!!! Ինձ կներեք եթե այդ առումով սխալ եմ: Ամեն դեքպում ես միակը չեմ, եր այդպես եմ հասկացել: Այսօր էլ թեժ քննարկում էր այդ մասին, ու բոլորն էլ /17 հոգի/ այդպես էին ընկալել այդ տեսանյութերը:

----------


## Vrt

> Ես համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ:


չեմ հասկանում Ձեր դիրքորոշումը... Ախր համաձայն պետք է լինեք ոչ թե դուք, այլ Առտակ Ալեքսանյանը... Գիտեք, ես վստահ եմ` նա այնպիսի մարդ է Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության համար, որ ինչ որ սխալ անպատճառ կարող է միանգամից կանխել... Թե նրանց հաճելի է հեռուստադիտողների նյարդերի  հաշվին փող աշխատելը??? Ու մեկ էլ զարմանում եմ Արտակ Ալեքսանյանի վրա. ինչպես կարող էր այսպիսի մի արտահայտություն անել` /իհարկե միքիչ սխալներով եմ մեջբերում/ մեր մասին վատ բաներ են ասում, բայց փաստ է, որ մեզ դիտում են: զարմանալի ու ահավոր անկոռեկտ արտահայտություն ՀԱՅԼՈՒՐԻ եթերում; ԱՄՈԹԱ ուղակի, վերջ տվեք առաջին հերթին ձեզ ձեռ առնելուն: Դրանով ընդունում եք, որ դուք մեկա վատն եք, բայց զատո ձեզ շատ մարդ ա նայում, իսկ ձեզ հենց դա էլ պետք է...

----------


## Ծով

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, շատ զուսպ հաղորդում էր ոչ մի ավելորդ բառ, հստակ երևում էր որ ամեն մի բառը ամեն մի արտահայտությունը բազմիցս կշռադատվել էր նոր եթեր հեռարձակվել, միայն թե ոչ բոլորի մասին խոսեցին կարծեմ 4-5 հոգու մասին էր, մեկ էլ տեսանյութերը նայելուց նենց տպավորություն էր որ այդ մարդիկ լրիվ պատահական էին հայտնվել Շահումյանի հրապարակում (բացառությամբ 2 զիվորների), համենայն դեպս Հ1-ով էր սա էլ հաշվի առնելով հալալ ա …


Աստղը ճիշտ ա ասում. Վրդ էր ոնցոր...ինձ էստեղ սխալ են հասկացել...ես բնավ չեմ գովում հատուկ ռեպորտաժին...ես ասում եմ լավա ոնց Նորմարդն ա ասում ծայրահեղ մանրամասն մոնտաժով գոնե ինչ-որ զուսպ ռեպորտաժ են ստացել, նենց որ նետրալ էր երևում ու գոնե էդ ձևով կարողացել են /հույս ունեմ/ մի քանի կաթիլ լցնել անտարբերների, չեզոքների ու սերժիկների, կամ Հմեկի ֆանատների խղճի վրա...ինչևէ հատուկ ռեպորտաժի ողջ անձնակազմին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման դիտել մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքի նոր դիսկը, որում կա նաև *ա մեկ պլուսի* /թվեր չունեմ հիմա/ պատրաստած տեսանյութ ասեմ, ռեպորտաժ ասեմ, թե փոքրիկ ֆիլմ...ամեն դեպքում, խոսում են զոհերի հարազատները...կան այլ մանրամասներ...այ դա ա պետք նայել..հասկանալու համար, թե իրականում, ովքեր էին էդ մարդիկ, ու ինչ են կարծում նրանց մահվան վերաբերյալ իրենց հարազատները...
եվ թե ինչպես է պատահում, որ մարդը մեռնում է մի բանից, մեկ այլ բան է գրանցվում մահվան վկայականում...
էլի եմ ասում հատուկ ռեպորտաժն ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր էլ կարող անել...էդքանն էլ որ արել ա, էլի լավ ա...շեշտեմ Հ մեկի եթերում...լավ չի՞, որ էդ օրը Հ մեկը իրան համոզել ա տաշի-տուշի չի արել եթերով :Think:  եթե չեմ սխալվում...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վաբշե դա ի՞նչ ալիք ա, չեմ հասկանում… Մարդկանց «մուկ» ասելու համար էլ են գոր*ձ*ից հանում, եթերից զրկում… :Dntknw:

----------


## Moon

Իսկ այսօր նայող եղե՞լ ա...երևի ամենագժոտ թողարկումն էսօր էր...ոչ մեկ չի ուզու՞մ խոսել այսօրվա թողարկումից։
Կարծում եմ Հայաստանի համար շատ արդիական թեմա էր երկուսն էլ՝ թե՜ վիրահատությունները, թե՜ սեռական խնդիրները։ :Smile:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Հաա, շաատ հետաքրքիր դեպք էր էս անգամվանը :Shok:  :Smile:

----------


## cold skin

Ես էլ տեսա: Ճիշտ ա մի քիչ տարբերվում էր: Քննարկման  էին մեյդան բրել հայ կանաց և աղջկների խնդիրները, նույնիսկ ինչքաա~ն գումար է պետք անցանկալի մազերից ազատվելու համար  :Smile: :
Վերջում էլ լիրիկական զեղումներ թույլատրվեցին  Նարեկի, իր սիրած աղջկա և Շառլի "ներկայությամբ":

----------


## Moon

> Ես էլ տեսա: Ճիշտ ա մի քիչ տարբերվում էր: Քննարկման  էին մեյդան բրել հայ կանաց և աղջկների խնդիրները, նույնիսկ ինչքաա~ն գումար է պետք անցանկալի մազերից ազատվելու համար :
> Վերջում էլ լիրիկական զեղումներ թույլատրվեցին  Նարեկի, իր սիրած աղջկա և Շառլի "ներկայությամբ":


Հա, բայց հավանեցի ճիշտն ասած էս անգամ էդ զեղումները, երևի նրանից էր, որ Նարեկին ճանաչում եմ, բայց դե...չգիտեմ, ճիշտ ա նման բան պետք չէր, բայց հավես էր :Smile:

----------


## Moon

*Վաղը ժամը 16.00-ին* Երևանի Պետական Համալսարանի 7-րդ մասնաշենքում (ռոմանո, ժուռնալիստիկա) տեղի կունենա* Արտակ Ալեքսանյանի հետ հանդիպում։* Հանդիպումը որքանով ճիշտ եմ հիշում Ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետի ՈՒԳԸ-ն ա կազմակերպել, հանդիպումը լինելու է կամ Չարենցի դահլիճում (2րդ հարկ) կամ էլ ժուռ.ֆակի լսարաններից մեկում(407 կամ 507), լավ հարցեր մտածեք։ Մի խոսքով եթե ցանկանում եք գալ, եթե տեղը չգտնեք, զանգեք ինձ, համարս իմանալու համար pm գրեք։ :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վաու, դարի հանդիպումը...
Բաց չթողնեք հանկարծ։

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.03.2009), Ariadna (04.04.2009), Enigmatic (31.03.2009), Kuk (31.03.2009), murmushka (31.03.2009), REAL_ist (31.03.2009), Երվանդ (31.03.2009), Մարկիզ (31.03.2009)

----------


## MC_LeX

Կարդացե՞լ եք Վահրամ Սահակյանը իրա կայքում ինչ ա գրել էս հաղորդման մասին, թե ոնց են իրա ասածները մոնտաժել, ու ստացվել ա, որ ինքը թմրամոլ ա։ Ուզում ա դատի տա էտ Արտակին ու ճիշտ էլ կանի...

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ սխալվել էի, պարզվեց էսօր չի, այլ՝

*Ապրիլի 3-ին ժամը 16.00-ին* Երևանի Պետական Համալսարանի 7-րդ մասնաշենքում (ռոմանո, ժուռնալիստիկա) տեղի կունենա *Արտակ Ալեքսանյանի հետ հանդիպում։* Հանդիպումը կազմակերպել է Ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետի ՈՒԳԸ-ն։ Հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա Արտաշես Քալանթարյանի անվան լսարանում (407)
Մի խոսքով եթե ցանկանում եք գալ, եթե տեղը չգտնեք, զանգեք ինձ, համարս իմանալու համար pm գրեք։

----------


## Moon

Հանդիպումը կայացավ, տևեց մոտ 2 ժամ, ով չեկավ, ասեմ, որ իրականում շատ բան կորցրեց (դե իմ կարծիքով), ցանկացած հարցի էլ մարդը նորմալ պատասխաններ էր տալիս, Վահրամ Սահակյանի հետ կապված սկանդալի մասին էլ խոսվեց։ Մինչև մարդու նկատմամբ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունենալը՝ գոնե մեկ անգամ եկեք լսեք Արտակին, հարցեր ունեք, տվեք, պարզաբանեք....բողոքելը հեշտ է...

----------


## Արտիստ

> Կարդացե՞լ եք Վահրամ Սահակյանը իրա կայքում ինչ ա գրել էս հաղորդման մասին, թե ոնց են իրա ասածները մոնտաժել, ու ստացվել ա, որ ինքը թմրամոլ ա։ Ուզում ա դատի տա էտ Արտակին ու ճիշտ էլ կանի...


Վահրամ Սահակյանը թմրամոլ :Shok:  Ես գիտեի ինքը մենակ ծակվում, խմում ուռում, մեկ մեկ էլ վինտա անում ու վերջ :Shok:

----------


## Moon

> Վահրամ Սահակյանը թմրամոլ Ես գիտեի ինքը մենակ ծակվում, խմում ուռում, մեկ մեկ էլ վինտա անում ու վերջ


Սխալ ինֆորմացիա ա, ոչ թե թմրամոլության մասին էր, այլ ալկոհոլի, նորմալ նայեք  տեսանյութը, նոր հետևություններ կազմեք։

----------


## MC_LeX

Ու ի՞նչ ա ասել Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը ՎահրամՍահակյանի հետ կապված միջադեպի մասին։

----------


## MC_LeX

> Վահրամ Սահակյանը թմրամոլ Ես գիտեի ինքը մենակ ծակվում, խմում ուռում, մեկ մեկ էլ վինտա անում ու վերջ


http://www.vraert.com/am/content/view/499/43/

----------


## Moon

> Ու ի՞նչ ա ասել Արտակ Ալեքսանյանը ՎահրամՍահակյանի հետ կապված միջադեպի մասին։


Վահրամ Սահակյանի գրած "հոդված"-ը կարդալուց հետո ձեր հարցին հաստատ չեմ կարող պատասխանել։ Հանդիպումը եղավ, հարց ունեցողները պետք է գային։




> http://www.vraert.com/am/content/view/499/43/


Սիրտս խառնեց, ես իրան նորմալ մարդ էի համարում, թե էդքան վիրավորվել էր, ինչի՞ էր ընդհանրապես հարցազրույց տալիս, չեմ հասկանում։  :Bad: 
Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Արտակը չի իջել Սահակյանի մակարդակին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> թե էդքան վիրավորվել էր, ինչի՞ էր ընդհանրապես հարցազրույց տալիս, չեմ հասկանում։



Չեմ կարծում, թե Արտակը նախորոք նշում է, թե որ նախադասություններն են կտրվելու։
Կարծեմ Արտակի մասին նմանատիպ կարծիքի էր նաև մեր սատանիստ ակումբցին, սատանիզմի մասին հաղորդման հեռարձակման հաջորդ օրը։

----------


## MC_LeX

Վահրամը կարող ա կոպիտ ա արտահայտվել, բայց ինձ չի թվում, որ նրա խոսքերը իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում:  Եթե ինքը հարցազրույց տալուց իրոք նկատի ուներ այն, ինչ հասկացվել ա եթերը դիտելուց, էլ ինչի համար պետք ա գրեր էտ ամեն ինչը?

----------


## Moon

> Չեմ կարծում, թե Արտակը նախորոք նշում է, թե որ նախադասություններն են կտրվելու։
> Կարծեմ Արտակի մասին նմանատիպ կարծիքի էր նաև մեր սատանիստ ակումբցին, սատանիզմի մասին հաղորդման հեռարձակման հաջորդ օրը։


Բնական ա, որ մարդ հարցազրույց անելուց հետո ամբողջ հարցազրույցը եթեր չի կարող տալ։
Իսկ Սահակյանը ասում ա, թե յանիմ էնպես ա մոնտաժվել, որ իրա ասածից բռնել գլխին սարքել են։ Բայց նայելուց մարդը նորմալ խոսում ա ու իրան վարկաբեկող բան կարծես թե չկա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բնական ա, որ մարդ հարցազրույց անելուց հետո ամբողջ հարցազրույցը եթեր չի կարող տալ։
> Իսկ Սահակյանը ասում ա, թե յանիմ էնպես ա մոնտաժվել, որ իրա ասածից բռնել գլխին սարքել են։ Բայց նայելուց մարդը նորմալ խոսում ա ու իրան վարկաբեկող բան կարծես թե չկա։


Քանի որ ես չեմ տեսել/լսել Վահրամ Սահակյանի ամբողաջական հարցազրույցը, ինչպես և Rhayader-ինը, ինքս հակված եմ հավատալ Rhayader-ին, որի  հետ թեկուզ վիրտուալ, բայց շփվում եմ, ինչպես նաև Վ․ Սահակյանին, որին որոշ չափով ծանոթ եմ նրա ստեղծագործություններից։
Իսկ նրանք 2-ն էլ պնդում են, որ իրենց հարցազրույզի *մոնտաժից հետո իմաստը փոխվել է*։

----------


## Moon

> Քանի որ ես չեմ տեսել/լսել Վահրամ Սահակյանի ամբողաջական հարցազրույցը, ինչպես և Rhayader-ինը, ինքս հակված եմ հավատալ Rhayader-ին, որի  հետ թեկուզ վիրտուալ, բայց շփվում եմ, ինչպես նաև Վ․ Սահակյանին, որին որոշ չափով ծանոթ եմ նրա ստեղծագործություններից։
> Իսկ նրանք 2-ն էլ պնդում են, որ իրենց հարցազրույզի *մոնտաժից հետո իմաստը փոխվել է*։


Մի քանի գրառում վերև նայի, կտեսնես, լինքը դրել եմ, նայիր անպայման ու փորձիր հասկանալ ո՞րն է սխալ, որը՝ ճիշտ։
Ի միջայլոց, Բայանդուրը պատճառ ունի չսիրելու նրանց։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այս վերջին մի քանիսից դուրս եկավ միայն հայազգի անցյալի հայտնի երգիչների մասին հաղորդումը: 
Ընդհանրապես, այս հաղորդման մեջ խիստ յուրահատուկ ոչինչ չկա: 

Չէ… Սպասեք: Կա: Յուրահատկությունն այդ հաղորդման գեղեցիկ, հաճախակի ու անընդմեջ գովազդն է: :Jpit:

----------


## P.S.

Այցելեք Բանաձև ընկերության նոր կայքը www.banadzev.com
եվ բլոգը. blog.banadzev.com

----------

Moon (20.10.2009)

----------


## Ծով

Ինձ էնքան չի հետարքրում ռեպորտաժը  և Վահրամ Սահակյանի արձագանքը...բայց ինձ իսկապես անհանգստացնում ա այն, որ տարբեր  շրջանակներում շատանում են աբիժնիկները ու չարությունը , չարությունը արմատանում ա...չեմ ուզւոմ խորանալ...լրագրողները միշտ էլ մտածում են բում նյութեր պատրաստել, մեր ժողովրդի մեծ հատվածին էլ մարդու հարբեցող կամ թմրամոլ լինելն հաճախ ավելի է հետաքրքրում, քան նրա գրած նոր պիեսը և այլն....բայց որ էս մարդը հիստերիկ, հիվանդ ա, ու եթե ուզում ա կարող ա ինձ էլ դատի տալ էս խոսքերի համար...
մեկ տարի  և ավել գուցե առաջ, երբ նույն Հմեկը ստեր էր փչում ինձ հարազատ մարդկանցից մեկի հասցեին, էդ հաղորդումն էլ փակվեց, երբ հասկացան, որ հակառակ դեպքում դատարանով կփակվի....բայց ոչ մեկ էս տեսակ աղբով, ատելությամբ ու իսկապես որ «հարբած» վիճակով չնստեց ու նյութ չգրեց...
խղճում եմ սենց մարդկանց...մնացե՛ք ձեր բարձրության վրա էլի... եթե նույնիսկ բավականին ցածր ա էդ բարձրությունը...

----------


## Bloger

Ամենօրյա թարմացվող կայք, ազատ մեկնաբանություններ :
ԱԿՑԻԱ ԲԱՆԱՁԵՎԻ ԲԼՈԳՈՒՄ. 30 ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿ ԱՄԵՆ 1000-ՐԴ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԳՐՈՂԻՆ:

Մեր բլոգը գոյություն ունի ընդամենը երկու ամիս, սակայն այն արդեն պոպուլյար է ինտերնետ այցելուների շրջանում: Ընդամենը երկու ամսում բլոգում հայտնվել է 600-ից ավելի comment, այսինքն մեկնաբանություններ մեր գրառումներին:

Այցելուներին խրախուսելու և նաև շնորհակալություն հայտնելու նպատակով մենք սահմանում ենք 30 հազար դրամ մրցանակ 1000-րդ մեկնաբանություն գրողին:

Այստեղ խարդախություն չկա. Wordpress-ը ավտոմատ հաշվում է մեկնաբանությունները: 1000-րդին` կտանք 30 հազար դրամ:

Եթե որևէ կերպ, 1000-րդ լինի մեր հեղինակներից որևէ մեկը, ապա մրցանակը կտրվի 1001-րդին:

Այնպես որ գրեք, բանավիճեք, համաձայնեք ու նաև փոքրիկ գումար վաստակեք:


Միանալու համար սեղմեք այստեղ. http://blog.banadzev.com

----------


## Kuk

> Ամենօրյա թարմացվող կայք, ազատ մեկնաբանություններ :
> ԱԿՑԻԱ ԲԱՆԱՁԵՎԻ ԲԼՈԳՈՒՄ. 30 ՀԱԶԱՐ ԴՐԱՄ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿ ԱՄԵՆ 1000-ՐԴ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԳՐՈՂԻՆ:
> 
> Մեր բլոգը գոյություն ունի ընդամենը երկու ամիս, սակայն այն արդեն պոպուլյար է ինտերնետ այցելուների շրջանում: Ընդամենը երկու ամսում բլոգում հայտնվել է 600-ից ավելի comment, այսինքն մեկնաբանություններ մեր գրառումներին:
> 
> Այցելուներին խրախուսելու և նաև շնորհակալություն հայտնելու նպատակով մենք սահմանում ենք 30 հազար դրամ մրցանակ 1000-րդ մեկնաբանություն գրողին:
> 
> Այստեղ խարդախություն չկա. Wordpress-ը ավտոմատ հաշվում է մեկնաբանությունները: 1000-րդին` կտանք 30 հազար դրամ:
> 
> ...


Իսկ չե՞ք կարծում, որ քանակի վրա աշխատելը բացասական ազդեցություն կունենա գրառումների որակի վրա:

----------

Norton (11.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (11.11.2009)

----------

